# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է…

## Cassiopeia

Պատկերացրեք տղան աղջկանից փոքր է առնվազն 3-4 տարով /մի դեպք էլ գիտեմ, երբ տարիքային տարբերությունը կազմում է 6 տարի/: Տղաները պնդում են, որ իրենց համար նշանակություն չունի աղջկա մեծ լինելը: Սակայն … 
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպես պիտի վարվի աղջիկը, հեռանա ու լքի՞ նրան, որպեսզի հետագայում տհաճ խնդիրներ չառաջանան, թե՞…

----------


## Annushka

Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ հետ մի քանի անգամ  պատահել է նման դեպք  :Blush:   այսինքն ինձնից  մի քանի տարի փոքր տղաներ են ամուսնության կամ ընկերության աջարկություն արել , բայց ես ընթացք չեմ տվել,որովհետև համոզված չեմ եղել,որ  նրա " տարիքն իմ համար էական չէ" ն հետագայում պատուհաս չէր դառնա.. Միգուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց տղան պետք է մի քանի տարով մեծ լինի աղջկանից, քանի որ աղջիկներն ավելի շուտ են հասունանում, թե հոգեպես, թե ֆիզիկապես.. ու դժվար է հարմարվել քեզնից փոքր տղայի մտածելակերպի հետ..  :Tongue:   :Blush:   :Smile:  Մի խոսքով, ինքս եմ փնտրում այդ հարցի պատասխանը..      :Xeloq:   :Think:  .. Բայց որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, դա հաստատ է.. միանշանակ այդպես է  :Love:   կյանքը դա է ցույց տալիս.. հարցն այլ է.. թե այդ մարդու հետ կյանքում կարող ես հարմարվել, ապրել.. նա քեզ կհասկանա, կգնահատի՞, կընդունի՞ այնպիսին ինչպիսին կաս, տարիքային տարբերությունը իրենը չի՞ ասի արդյոք......թե՞ սերն անցնելուն պես սկսվելու է երեխա դաստիարակելու չարչարանքը :LOL:   :Think:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես համարում եմ, որ տարիքը նշանակություն չունի այն դեպքում, եթե և՛ տղան, և՛ աղջիկը դրան նշանակություն չեն տալիս։ Եթե մարդիկ սիրում են իրար ու դրանից իրենց վատ չեն զգում, ոչ աղջիկն է ամաչում, որ տղան իրենից փոքր է, ոչ տղան է ամաչում, որ աղջիկն իրենից մեծ է, ապա նրանց հարաբերություններում տարիքի հետ կապված որևէ խնդիր ես չեմ տեսնում։ Իսկ եթե նրանց համար շրջապատի կարծիքն այնքան մեծ նշանակություն ունի, որ դրա պատճառով նրանք պատրաստ են բաժանվել իրարից, ապա դա արդեն իրենց անձնական գործն է, և դա ապացուցում է, որ շրջապատի կարծիքը նրանց համար վեր է նույնիսկ իրենց սիրուց, ինչն էլ իր հերթին ապացուցում է, որ նրանք միմյանց  բավականաչափ չէին սիրում, որպեսզի հաղթահարեն այդ խոչընդոտը... Այնպես որ դա հիանալի փորձություն է երկու սիրող կամ «սիրող» սրտերի համար։ :Wink:  

Ի դեպ, ես էլ տարբեր դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ ամուսինների միջև եղած տարիքային տարբերությունը (նկատի ունեմ, երբ կինն է տարիքով մեծը) շատ ավելի մեծ է, քան Cassiopeia-ի ասածը, և դա նրանց չի խանգարել, որ երջանիկ լինեն։ 

Բայց... եթե խնդիրը միայն շրջապատի կամ հարազատների կարծիքը չէ, այլ տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով առաջացող դժվարությունները, բոլորովին այլ հարց է, որովհետև հատկապես վաղ տարիքում նման խնդիրները շատ բնական են, և նման հարաբերությունները սովորաբար երկարատև չեն լինում։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Համամիտ եմ, որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց Հայաստանում ամուսնանալու համար հարազատների կարծիքը շատ բարձր տեղ է գրավում: Չեմ կարծում թե կգտնվի մի մայր, որը կուզենա որ իր որդին իրենից տարիքով մեծ աղջկա հետ ամուսնանա, ու եթե հանկարծ ամուսնանա, ապա նա ամեն ինչ կանի այդ ամուսնությունը թունավորելու համար: Շատ քիչ մայրեր կարող են հասկանալ իրենց որդիներին: Երբեմն այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ այդ մայրերը երբեք երիտասարդ չեն եղել ու իրենք էլ չեն ապրել նման խնդիրներով…

----------


## Viki

> Սակայն …Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպես պիտի վարվի աղջիկը, հեռանա ու լքի՞ նրան, որպեսզի հետագայում տհաճ խնդիրներ չառաջանան, թե՞…


Աղջիկը, եթե սիրում է, ինչ կարիք ունի հեռանալու:  Փոխադարձ սերը (ընդհանրապես) տարիք չի հարցնում :Smile:  Եթե այդ աղջիկը գտել է է տղայի մեջ այն, :Love:   ինչը շատ երկար ուրիշների մեջ չեր կարողանում գտնել, ուրեմն էլ ինչ կապ ունի այստեղ տարիքը :Blush:  

 Իսկ ինչ ես դու կարծում, եթե միմյանց սիրում և հարգում են, ի?նչ  խանգարող հանգամանքներ պետք է լինեն




> Երբեմն այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ այդ մայրերը երբեք երիտասարդ չեն եղել ու իրենք էլ չեն ապրել նման խնդիրներով…



Կարծում եմ, հարցը երիտասարդ լինել-չլինելու մեջ չէ, այլ բնավորության: Նայած թե ով ինչ տեսանկյունից այդ հարցին կնայի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Միգուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց տղան պետք է մի քանի տարով մեծ լինի աղջկանից, քանի որ աղջիկներն ավելի շուտ են հասունանում, թե հոգեպես, թե ֆիզիկապես.. ու դժվար է հարմարվել քեզնից փոքր տղայի մտածելակերպի հետ..


Համաձայն եմ. հայտնի բան է, որ աղջիկները տղաներից ավելի շուտ են հասունանում, որից ելնելով էլ, բնականաբար, նախընտրելի է, որ տղան աղջկանից մի քանի տարով մեծ լինի։ Բայց այդ հանգամանքը գործում է մինչև որոշակի տարիք, որովհետև գալիս է մի շրջան, երբ այդ տարիքային տարբերությունն արդեն առանձնապես էական չի լինում։ Եթե, օրինակ, վերնցնենք 18 տարեկան տղային և, ասենք, 23 տարեկան աղջկան, ապա հազիվ թե այդ հարաբերությունից որևէ բան ստացվի, քանի որ տղաներն այդ տարիքում դեռևս շա՜տ հեռու են լինում հասուն, կայացած լինելուց, դեռ շատ փոփոխական ու հաճախ անլուրջ են լինում, այսպես ասած՝ դեռ թռի-վռի, էլի (թող ներեն ինձ տղաները  :Blush:  , բայց դա հիմնականում իրոք այդպես է), սիկ 23 տարեկան աղջիկները հիմնականում արդեն ընդհանուր առմամբ ձևավորված (հոգեպես) ու կայացած են լինում, պատրաստ ընտանիք կազմելու։ 

Իսկ եթե տարիքային նույն տարբերությունը (5 տարի) լինի ավելի մեծ տարիքում, ասենք, եթե տղան 25 տարեկան է, իսկ աղջիկը 29, կարող են նորմալ հարաբերություններ ձևավորվել, հեևաբար նաև երջանիկ ու հաջողված ամուսնություն։ 

Իմ բերած տարիքային օրինակները, բնականաբար, հարաբերական էին, բացի դրանից, շատ բան կախված է նաև կոնկրետ մարդկանց առանձնահատկություններից, հայացքներից և այլն, քանի որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր տարիքում են ձևավորվում. մարդ կա 23 տարեկանում արդեն պատրաստ է ամուսնության, մարդ կա 30-ից հետո է պատրաստ լինում, մարդ էլ կա... երբեք էլ չի հասնում այդ վիճակին...Բա։

----------


## Annushka

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, Uluna ջան…Ինչպես ասում են, մարդ էլ կա, մարդ էլ :Hands Up:   :Smile:   :LOL:  Կարևորը դիմացինդ  հասկանաս, նա էլ քեզ, հոգեպես, մտածելակերպով համապատասխանի քեզ.. թե չէ մի քանի տարի մեծ ու փոքր էական չէ.... Ուղղակի իմ դեպքում  մի քիչ բարդ էր... :Cool:  ես չեմ զգացել , որ նա մանկապարտեզային տարիքից դուրս է եկել :LOL:   Բայց հանդիպել եմ նաև, որ վանել է չափից դուրս լուրջ ու հանգիստ բնավորությունը...... Բայց ամեն ինչն էլ հաշվի պետք է առնել, թե դաստիարակությունը, թե նրա բնավորությունը , թե քո՛ բնավորությունը.. մի խոսքով, հեռուն է պետք նայել, ու րոպեական որոշումներ չընդունել....  Ինքս տարիքին չեմ նայի, եթե դիմացինս իրեն արդարացնի :Smile:   Շրջապատին էլ, իր մորն էլ կգրավեմ :Hands Up:   Միջոցներ կան :Wink:  
 Չէ՞ որ պատահում է նաև, որ թվում է թե հասուն տղամարդ է, ասենք 30-32 տարեկան, սակայն մի քիչ շփվում ես հետը ու զգում, որ նրա ձեռքին չես դիմանա, մի օր կարողա բանտ ընկնես :LOL: 

Մեր բակ-2- ի մեջ Զառան ոնց ա ասում Հրանտի համար, հիշում ե՞ք  :LOL:   :LOL:   Ասում ա  "Սրա ժամանակը վաղուց ա անցել :LOL:   բա պատահում ա, բա ոնց :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Թեմայի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:
Ինձ համար սիրո գաղափարը վեր է ամեն ինչից

----------


## Annushka

> Թեմայի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:
> Ինձ համար սիրո գաղափարը վեր է ամեն ինչից


  :Hands Up:   BRAVO  :Hands Up:  Գաղափարդ հարգեցի :Wink:   :Hands Up:   Լավ էր ասված, սիրո գաղափարը.. երանի քո նման շատերը մտածեին  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Համամիտ եմ, որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց Հայաստանում ամուսնանալու համար հարազատների կարծիքը շատ բարձր տեղ է գրավում: Չեմ կարծում թե կգտնվի մի մայր, որը կուզենա որ իր որդին իրենից տարիքով մեծ աղջկա հետ ամուսնանա, ու եթե հանկարծ ամուսնանա, ապա նա ամեն ինչ կանի այդ ամուսնությունը թունավորելու համար: Շատ քիչ մայրեր կարող են հասկանալ իրենց որդիներին: Երբեմն այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ այդ մայրերը երբեք երիտասարդ չեն եղել ու իրենք էլ չեն ապրել նման խնդիրներով…


 Ազգականներիցս մեկի ընտրյալ աղջիկը երևի մի 5 տարով մեծ էր տղայից։ Հաշվի առնելով նման դեպքերում հասարակության ու ծնողների վերաբերմունքը՝ տղան աղջկա  տարիքը  թաքցնելու համար աղջկա անձնագիրը կեղծել էր ու երևի մի 5-10 տարով փոքրացրել։ :LOL:  Նրանք ամուսնացան, ունեցան երեխաներ, թոռներ ու այդպես էլ ոչ ոք կնոջ կոնկրետ տարիքը չիմացավ։ Նույնիսկ նրանց երեխաները։

Այս դեպքը պատմելով՝ չեմ ասում, թե պետք է կեղծարարությամբ տարիքը թաքցնել հասարակությունից։ Այս օրինակն ընդամենը ապացուցում է, որ պարտադիր չի, որ տարիքը խանգարի սիրեցյալի հետ շարունակական հարաբերություներին ու ընտանիք կազմելուն։ Կարծում եմ, որ ուղղակի նման դեպքերում պետք է ապրել սրտի թելադրանքով այլ ոչ թե ենթարկվել հասարակության կարծիքին։  :Smile:

----------


## Aida

> Չեմ կարծում թե կգտնվի մի մայր, որը կուզենա որ իր որդին իրենից տարիքով մեծ աղջկա հետ ամուսնանա, ու եթե հանկարծ ամուսնանա, ապա նա ամեն ինչ կանի այդ ամուսնությունը թունավորելու համար: Շատ քիչ մայրեր կարող են հասկանալ իրենց որդիներին: Երբեմն այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ այդ մայրերը երբեք երիտասարդ չեն եղել ու իրենք էլ չեն ապրել նման խնդիրներով…


Ճիշտ է՝ ես երբեք դեռ մայր չեմ եղել, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մայր որքան էլ դեմ լինի իր  տղայի ընտրյալին, կփորձի թունավորել որդու ամուսնությունը: Ամեն մոր համար կարևորը որդու երջանկությունն է, և եթե տղան երջանիկ է այդ աղջկա հետ մայրը միայն կուրախանա իր տղայի երջանկության վրա և ոչ թե կթունավորի այն: Դա իմ կարծիքն է:

Իսկ սերը իմ կարծիքով, իրոք, տարիք չի հարցնում: Կարևորը երջանկությունն է, փոխադարձ հարգանքն ու վստահությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընդհանրապես ես նախընտրում եմ ծերուկներին: Ինձնից փոքրերի վրա նայել չեմ ուզում, խելքով ինձնից հետ են  :LOL:

----------


## Aida

> Ընդհանրապես ես նախընտրում եմ ծերուկներին: Ինձնից փոքրերի վրա նայել չեմ ուզում, խելքով ինձնից հետ են


Իսկ չես կարծում, որ ծերուկներն էլ մի քիչ շատ առաջ են: 

Ես մեծ նշանակություն չեմ տալիս տարիքին: Կարևորը դաստիարակությունն ու մտածելակերպն ա: Հանդիպում են այնպիսի երիտասատդներ, որոնք 10 տարեկան տղայի խելք ունեն, և իհարկե հակառակը:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ճիշտ է՝ ես երբեք դեռ մայր չեմ եղել, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մայր որքան էլ դեմ լինի իր  տղայի ընտրյալին, կփորձի թունավորել որդու ամուսնությունը: Ամեն մոր համար կարևորը որդու երջանկությունն է, և եթե տղան երջանիկ է այդ աղջկա հետ մայրը միայն կուրախանա իր տղայի երջանկության վրա և ոչ թե կթունավորի այն: Դա իմ կարծիքն է:


Aida, լավ կլիներ, որ քո ասածով լիներ, բայց իրականում շատ են դեպքերը, երբ մայրերը այդպիսի դեպքերում թունավորում են իրենց երեխաների կյանքը։
Մայրերը (և ոչ միայն նրանք) հաճախ «սիրելով» այնպիսի՜ բաներ են անում, որ պատկերացնելն անգամ սարսափելի է։

----------


## Aida

> Aida, լավ կլիներ, որ քո ասածով լիներ, բայց իրականում շատ են դեպքերը, երբ մայրերը այդպիսի դեպքերում թունավորում են իրենց երեխաների կյանքը։
> Մայրերը (և ոչ միայն նրանք) հաճախ «սիրելով» այնպիսի՜ բաներ են անում, որ պատկերացնելն անգամ սարսափելի է։


Ցավալի է:  :Sad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը
Սերը ո´չ տարիք, ո´չ ազգություն, ո´չ մաշկի գույն, ո´չ կրոն, ո´չ ֆինանսական ապահովագրություն, ....հիմա նույնիսկ սեռ էլ չի հարցնում  :Bad:  : Էս բոլորն *ամուսնությունն* է հարցնում
Սերն ու ամուսնությունը երբեմն անհամատեղելի են

----------

Askalaf (07.02.2011), Ուլուանա (25.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը
> Սերը ո´չ տարիք, ո´չ ազգություն, ո´չ մաշկի գույն, ո´չ կրոն, ո´չ ֆինանսական ապահովագրություն, ....հիմա նույնիսկ սեռ էլ չի հարցնում  : Էս բոլորն *ամուսնությունն* է հարցնում
> Սերն ու ամուսնությունը երբեմն անհամատեղելի են


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Իմ կարծիքով, սա այս թեմայի ամենասպառիչ գրառումն էր։ :Smile:

----------


## John

Arm_Lionne-ի գրառումից հետո էլ ի՞նչ ավելացնեմ… ԼԻՈՎԻՆ ՀԱՄԱՄԻՏ ԵՄ…

----------


## Esmeralda

> Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը
> Սերը ո´չ տարիք, ո´չ ազգություն, ո´չ մաշկի գույն, ո´չ կրոն, ո´չ ֆինանսական ապահովագրություն, ....հիմա նույնիսկ սեռ էլ չի հարցնում  : Էս բոլորն *ամուսնությունն* է հարցնում
> Սերն ու ամուսնությունը երբեմն անհամատեղելի են


Ինչպես ասում է Արիսոլը, Ստորագրում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## hayart

շատերը սերը "տարիք չի հարցնում " արտահայտության տակ հասկանում են կամ ենթադրում են որ աղջիկը պետք ե տղայից մեծ լինի, բայց շատ քչերն են ասենք մտացում որ տղան կարա աղջկանից 10, 15 տարի մեծ լինի . 
Ուստի կցանկանայի իմանալ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում երբ հարգելի ֆորումի մասնակիցներ երբ տղան աղջկանից մեծ  10 և ավելի տարով. Շնորհակալություն.

----------


## kiki

о՜ֆ ... էլի էն փիս թեմաներից էք բացել , որ մի խոսքով պատասխանել չի լինի ...

նախ, սկսեմ նրանից, որ ամեն ինչ կախված է տվյալ մարդկանցից ՝  նայած ով, ու նայած ում հետ ...  :Smile:   ընդհանրացնել իհարկե չի կարելի ... այնպես որ կրկին կխոսեմ իմ տեղը :

Լիովին համաձայն եմ Արմ_Լիոնի հետ , ամուսնությունն ու սերը այսօր դարձել են իրարից ավելի ու ավելի հեռացվող գաղափարներ , ցավոք սրտի ... բայց բոլորի մոտ չի այդպես , այնպես որ խոսենք սիրո մասին , քանի որ թեման է այդպիսին :

ինչպես ասեց մեր Arm_Lionne-ը, սերը ոչինչ չի հարցնում, բայց իսկապես տղաները ուշ են հասունանում (Անահիտը շատ մանրամասն ու լավ բացատրեց ու իմ տեղն էլ, դրա համար չեմ կրկնվի ), ու ցանկալի է , որ տղան լինի գոնե մեկ տարի մեծ: 
ես ինքս ինձանից թեկուղ տարով փոքր տղաներին երբեք չեմ կարող ընկալել պարզապես ընկերոջից բացի այլ ձևով : թող ներեն ինձ տղաները, դա բնավորությունից է գալիս: եթե տղան իմ տարիքին չի  կամ ինձանից մեծ չի , ես նրա վրա որպես տղայի ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնի :Smile:  չնայած ինձ հետ չեն պատահել նման դեպքեր, միգուցե և որոշակի պայմաններում , ինչ որ յուրահատուկ անձնավորություն և գրավի սիրտս, բայց դեռ չի պատահել ... ասեմ նաև որ ճանաչում եմ 25 տարեկանների որ իմ 13 տարեկան եղբորից քիչ բան են կյանքից հասկանում, ու 21-23 տարեկան տղաների որոնք իսկապես լուրջ ու կայացած անձնավորություններ են :

կարևորը մարդիկ հասկանան իրար ու սիրեն , իսկ տարքը այդ դեպքում արդեն երկրորդական դեր է խաղում, անգամ ավելի քիչ ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> շատերը սերը "տարիք չի հարցնում " արտահայտության տակ հասկանում են կամ ենթադրում են որ աղջիկը պետք ե տղայից մեծ լինի, բայց շատ քչերն են ասենք մտացում որ տղան կարա աղջկանից 10, 15 տարի մեծ լինի . 
> Ուստի կցանկանայի իմանալ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում երբ հարգելի ֆորումի մասնակիցներ երբ տղան աղջկանից մեծ  10 և ավելի տարով. Շնորհակալություն.


Լրիվ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, ինչպես և աղջկա մեծ լինելու դեպքում, միայն թե այն տարբերությամբ, որ վերջին դեպքն ավելի տարածված է և շատ ավելի պակաս խնդրահարույց, հատկապես վերջերս շատ ավելի հաճախ է հանդիպում։ Չգիտեմ, թե ինչով է պայմանավորված, բայց ես այդպիսի միտում եմ նկատել։

Անձամբ ինձ ընդհանուր առմամբ միշտ էլ դուր են եկել իմ տարիքի տղաները, բայց ինչքան նկատել եմ, շատ աղջիկներ կան, որոնց հիմնականում ձգում են իրենցից տարիքով առնվազն մի քանի տարով մեծ տղաները։ Բայց դե սա ընդամենը դուր գալու մասին էր։ Իսկ սիրելու դեպքում մարդը չի նայում, թե քանի տարեկան է իր սիրելին։ :Wink:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ժամանակին սիրում էի ինձանից մեծ աղջիկների, որովհետև իմ տարիքի կամ ինձնից փոքր աղջիկները չունեին այն ինչ ունեին մեծերը: Հիմա սիրում եմ իմ տարիքի, ինձնից մեծ և երբեմն ինձնից մաքսիմում չորս տարով փոքր աղջիկների: Ես գիտեմ, որ կգա մի օր, երբ կսիրեմ միայն իմ տարիքի և ինձնից փոքր աղջիկների, հետո կգան ամենավատ օրերը, երբ կսիրեմ միայն ինձնից փոքր աղջիկների, բայց իրանք ինձ էլ չեն սիրի, որովհետև այդ ժամանակ ես պարկինսոնյան ու էն մյուս հիվանդությամբ, որ Բյուրն էր ասում, տառապողներից կլինեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժամանակին սիրում էի ինձանից մեծ աղջիկների, որովհետև իմ տարիքի կամ ինձնից փոքր աղջիկները չունեին այն ինչ ունեին մեծերը:


Ինչու՞ չես ասում, թե էդ ինչն էր  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչու՞ չես ասում, թե էդ ինչն էր


Բյուր խելքնա, խելքը  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արթու՛ր, քեզ հույս տուր: Հովոն էդքան միամիտ չի, որ խելքի համար իրանից մեծ աղջիկներին սիրի  :Tongue:

----------


## Լիաննա

հարց ՝ "Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է… "
պատասխան ՝ ոչ  :Smile: 
սերը ծնվում է առանց մեզ հարցնելու ու չի նայում ոչինչին  :Smile:

----------


## XxX

սերը թուլություն է , որը կարող են իրենց թույլ չտալ միայն շատ ուժեղները :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> սերը թուլություն է , որը կարող են իրենց թույլ չտալ միայն շատ ուժեղները


Իսկ ես կասեի, որ սերը «իրենց թույլ չեն տալիս» միայն մարդկայինից շատ հեռու արարածները... :Think:  Այդպիսի մարդիկ պետք է որ սարսափելի լինեն, եթե, իհարկե, կան... :Shok:

----------


## XxX

> Իկս ես կասեի, որ սերը «իրենց թույլ չեն տալիս» միայն մարդկայինից շատ հեռու արարածները... Այդպիսի մարդիկ պետք է որ սարսափելի լինեն, եթե, իհարկե, կան...


Այդպիսի մարդիկ կան և առավել ևս շատ ավելի մոտ են մարդկայինին  քան Դուք կարծում եք, և կխնդրեի լինել ավելի զուսպ Ձեր արտահայտությունների մեջ: 
Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այդպիսի մարդիկ կան և առավել ևս շատ ավելի մոտ են մարդկայինին  քան Դուք կարծում եք, և կխնդրեի լինել ավելի զուսպ Ձեր արտահայտությունների մեջ: 
> Շնորհակալություն:


Շատ կներեք, բայց եթե Դուք Ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս մեզ՝ սիրողներիս, վիրավորել՝ ասելով, որ սիրելը թուլություն է (այն դեպքում, երբ հաստատ այդպես չէ), ապա ես ոչ մի անզսպություն չեմ տեսնում այն բանի մեջ, որ սիրելու անընդունակ մարդկանց, որոնց դուք չգիտես ինչու ուժեղ եք անվանում, մարդկայինից հեռու և սարսափելի անվանել, քանի որ սիրո շնորհիվ է, որ այս երկրագունդը դեռ շարունակում է պտտվել... :Wink:

----------


## XxX

> Շատ կներեք, բայց եթե Դուք Ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս մեզ՝ սիրողներիս, վիրավորել՝ ասելով, որ սիրելը թուլություն է (այն դեպքում, երբ հաստատ այդպես չէ), ապա ես ոչ մի անզսպություն չեմ տեսնում այն բանի մեջ, որ սիրելու անընդունակ մարդկանց, որոնց դուք չգիտես ինչու ուժեղ եք անվանում, մարդկայինից հեռու և սարսափելի անվանել, քանի որ սիրո շնորհիվ է, որ այս երկրագունդը դեռ շարունակում է պտտվել...


Լսեք սիրելիդ իմ , Ես չեմ վիրաորել ոչ մեկին , նամանավանդ որ իմ ընկերներից ևս շատերը տառապում են այդ ցավով , ուստի և չէի կարող վիրաորել նրանց:
Դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է և  և շատ ուրախ եմ , որ ԵՍ այդպիսինն եմ :
Իսկ թե այդ մասին ինչ են մտածում մյուսները ինձ համար ոչ մի գրոշի արժեք չունի:
Իսկ որ սերը թուլություն է դա պազ է օրվա պես: Ասեք որ սիրելով թույլ կտաք Նրան այն ինչը չէիք հանդուրժի ուրիշ պարագայում ոչ մեկի: Եթե պնդեք հակառակը ուրեմն չեք սիրում  :Smile:  Լսելով Երկրագնդի պտտվելու մասին Ձեր առաջարկած տարբերակը խեղճ Գալիեյը հիմա երևի 2 անգամ շրջվեց գերեզմանում :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լսեք սիրելիդ իմ , Ես չեմ վիրաորել ոչ մեկին , նամանավանդ որ իմ ընկերներից ևս շատերը տառապում են այդ ցավով , ուստի և չէի կարող վիրաորել նրանց:


Եթե սիրող կամ սիրելու ընդունակ մարդկանց *թույլ* անվանելը Դուք վիրավորանք չեք համարում, ապա, պետք է ասեմ, որ բավականին տարօրինակ պատկերացում ունեք վիրավորանք բառի իմաստի մասին, հետևաբար վիճելու իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում...



> Դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է և  և շատ ուրախ եմ , որ ԵՍ այդպիսինն եմ:


Այո, դա իրոք ընդամենը Ձեր զուտ անձնական կարծիքն է, միայն թե Դուք, չգիտես ինչու, մոռացել էիք դա նշել և այն ներկայացրել էիք որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն։ :Wink: , ինչն էլ, բնականաբար չի կարող դուր գալ հակառակ կարծիքն ունեցողներին, առավել ևս երբ Ձեր ասածը չեք հիմնավորում։




> Իսկ թե այդ մասին ինչ են մտածում մյուսները ինձ համար ոչ մի գրոշի արժեք չունի:


Թույլ տվեք Ձեզ հիշեցնել, իսկ եթե չգիտեք, ապա տեղեկացնել, որ ֆորումները կարծիքներ փոխանակելու և քննարկելու համար են, և եթե Ձեզ համար ուրիշների կարծիքը «ոչ մի գրոշի արժեք չունի», ապա, կներեք, բայց դուք ուղղակի սխալ տեղում եք հայտնվել։ :Think:  




> Իսկ որ սերը թուլություն է դա պազ է օրվա պես:


Նախ ասեմ, որ եթե Ձեզ համար օրվա պես պարզ է այն, որ սերը թուլություն է, ապա ինձ համար, ինչպես նաև շատ ուրիշների համար, ճիշտ հակառակն է պարզ օրվա պես։ Այնպես որ, նորից եմ ասում, նման կատեգորիկ հայտարարություններ անելու դեպքում բարի եղեք հիմնավորել Ձեր ասածը, ոչ թե ներկայացնել որպես դոգմա։ 
Եվ հետո, ինչպե՞ս կարող է սեր երևույթի մասին կարծիք հայտնել մի մարդ, որը երբեք «չի տառապել» այդ «թուլությամբ»։ 




> Ասեք որ սիրելով թույլ կտաք Նրան այն ինչը չէիք հանդուրժի ուրիշ պարագայում ոչ մեկի: Եթե պնդեք հակառակը ուրեմն չեք սիրում  :


Ճիշտն ասած, Ձեր ասածն այնքան էլ հասկանալի չէր, բայց ինչքան հասկացա ներողամտությունն եք թուլություն եք համարում, ինչը, բնականաբար, ինձ համար ընդունելի լինել չի կարող, որովհետև ներողամտությունը շատ մեծ առաքինություն եմ համարում, որը ոչ բոլորին է տրված։ Այո, ներել կարողանալու համար շա՜տ ուժեղ է պետք լինել։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն հարցին, որ ես սիրելի մարդու դեպքում կհանդուրժեմ այն, ինչը չէի հանդուրժի ուրիշ պարագայում, ապա ասեմ, որ ոչ մի մարդու դեպքում էլ ես չէի հանդուրժի իմ սկզբունքներին հակառակ որևէ բան, բայց միաժամանակ կարող եմ ներել սիրելի մարդու, ինչպես նաև շատ ուրիշ մարդկանց սխալները։ Դրանք մեկը մյուսին չեն խանգարում։ Եթե ես տեսնեմ, որ իմ սիրելի մարդը որևէ սխալ կամ վնասակար բան է անում, ես դրա վրա երբեք աչք չեմ փակի ու նրա արածը ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ արդարացնի միայն այն պատճառով, որ ես նրան սիրում եմ։ Իմ՝ նրա նկատմամբ ունեցած սերը չի կարող ազդել ճշմարիտի ու սխալի մասին իմ պատկերացումների վրա, բայց դա ամենևին էլ չի նշանակի, թե ես այդ մարդուն չեմ սիրում։ Իսկ Ձեզ խորհուրդ կտայի, որ առանց որևէ երևույթի (տվյալ դեպքում՝ սիրո) մասին պատկերացում ունենալու, առանց այդ զգացմունքն ապրելու դրա մասին չարտահայտվել ու դրա վերաբերյալ «եթե... ապա...» կարգի հետևություններ չանել, որովհետև նման բաների մասին այդքան վստահ կարելի է խոսել դրանք վերապրելուց հետո միայն։



> Լսելով Երկրագնդի պտտվելու մասին Ձեր առաջարկած տարբերակը խեղճ Գալիեյը հիմա երևի 2 անգամ շրջվեց գերեզմանում


Համոզված եմ, որ մեծն Գալիլեյը բավականաչափ տրամաբանություն և լեզվական մտածողություն կունենար իմ արած արտահայտությունը բառացիորեն չհասկանալու համար։

----------

Askalaf (07.02.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հիմա հաստատ կասեմ, *ՈՉ, ՍԵՐԸ ՏԱՐԻՔ ՉԻ ՀԱՐՑՆՈՒՄ*… 
9 տարվա տարբերություն կա մեր մեջ, բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ ինձ զգում եմ նրան հավասար…

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց 
Նույնիսկ այն հանգամանքը, որ  արտաքինս էլ տարիքիս չի համապատասխանում, բացարձակապես դժվարություն չի հարուցում… կարևորը մարդու սիրտն է…
Հ.Գ. Սիրահարված մարդը ուրիշ ձև է մտածում :Hands Up:

----------


## Shauri

Cassiopeia ջան, կարելի՞ է անհամեստ հարց... 9 տարով դու մե՞ծ ես, թե՞ փոքր  :Blush:

----------


## Ուրվական

Իհարկե հարցնում է: Ուրիշ բան, որ այդ տարիքային տարբերության դիապազոնը բավականին լայն է, ասենք, մաքսիմում, մի տասնհինգ տարի: Դրանից ավել սերը հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ բացակայում է լիակատար փոխըմբռնումը տարիքային այդպիսի տարբերությամբ, տարբեր սերնդի և տարբեր մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդկանց միջև:

----------


## Արսեն

ինչ տարիքի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ, եթե մենք խոսում ենք իրական սիրո մասին… երջանիկ եմ, որ զգացել եմ իսկական սերն ինչ բան է, շնորհակալ եմ ՆՐԱՆ… 
սա իմ սուբեկտիվ կարծիքն է, սակայն որին չեն համաձայնվի ոմանք: այնուամենայնիվ ՍԵՐ հասկացությունը շատ բարդ է և ամենքի մոտ իր կարծիքը կա, կաղված թե ինչ չափով է պատկերացնում և զգում այն :Love:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Cassiopeia ջան, կարելի՞ է անհամեստ հարց... 9 տարով դու մե՞ծ ես, թե՞ փոքր


Առաջին անգամ փոքրի դերում ես եմ հանդես գալիս :LOL:

----------


## Shauri

Դե ուրեմն էլ ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ  :Wink: 
Այ եթե մեծը դու լինեիր...  :Think:

----------


## Նանե

Շահուրի  ջան  խորհելու  համար  հիանալի  թեմա  ես   ընտրել,   սերը  ամեն  օր  և  ամենուր  մեզ  հետ է,    կարևոր  չի   թե  որ  տարիքում  ես  սիրում ,     այս   առումով  սերը  տարիք  չի  հարցնում,   սակայն    սիրահարների  տարիքային  հարաբերությունները  ինձ  թվում  է  կարևոր  են:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> սիրահարների  տարիքային  հարաբերությունները  ինձ  թվում  է  կարևոր  են:


Շատ եմ լսել և ինքս էլ առաջ մտածում էի, որ տարիքային տարբերությունն իրոք ազդեցիկ դեր ունի… Մտածելու տեղիք էր տալիս այն հանգամանքը, որ տարիներ հետո ինչպիսին կլինի այդ միությունը, չէ որ տղամարդը կլինի ենթադրենք արդեն ծերության նախաշեմին, իսկ կինը իր ծաղկման գագաթնակետին…
Հիմա այլևս այդպես չեմ մտածում… Չէ որ գոյություն ունի համենայն դեպս իմ համար Պլատոնական սեր…

----------


## Lapterik

Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց կարծում եմ ընկերությունն ու ամուսնությունը տարիք հարցնում են: Գտնում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում պետքա, որ տղան մեծ լինի կամ գոնե հասակակից:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ամուսնությունը տարիք հարցնում է: Գտնում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում պետքա, որ տղան մեծ լինի կամ գոնե հասակակից:


Իսկ միգուցե նաև նշես մեծ լինելու սահմանը…
Օրինակ իմ հորաքրոջ տղան իր կնոջից փոքր է 7 տարի :Smile:  Չնայած նրանք ԱՄՆ-ում են ապրում և հավականան է որ դա այնտեղ սովորական երևույթ է…

----------


## Lapterik

Կոնկրետ սահման չեմ կարող նշել, պարզապես մտածում եմ, որ տղաների ուղեղը(թող ինձ իրանք ներեն) ավելի դանդաղ ա հասունանում, քան աղջիկներինը: Կխնդեի բացառությունների մասին չխոսալ, դրանք միշտ էլ կան: Համենայն դեպս ինձանից թոքրերին ես վերաբերվում եմ որպես փոքր տղա,որ կարողա ողղակի սիրեմ որպես փոքր եղբոր ու լուրջ հարաբերություններ թեմ էլ պատկերացնում:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հոգեբանների խոսքերով մարդու կյանքում գալիս է մի տարիք, որի ժամանակ եթե նա տղամարդ է, ապա գերադասում է իրենից տարիքով մեծ կանանց, և հակառակը, կինը գերադասում է իրենից տարիքով փոքր տղամարդուն: Սակայն մեկնաբանել չեմ կարող այս խոսքերը… Հուսանք հոգեբանությանն ավելի մոտ անձինք դա կբացատրեն:

----------


## Taurus

> Հոգեբանների խոսքերով մարդու կյանքում գալիս է մի տարիք, որի ժամանակ եթե նա տղամարդ է, ապա գերադասում է իրենից տարիքով մեծ կանանց, և հակառակը, կինը գերադասում է իրենից տարիքով փոքր տղամարդուն: Սակայն մեկնաբանել չեմ կարող այս խոսքերը… Հուսանք հոգեբանությանն ավելի մոտ անձինք դա կբացատրեն:


 :Smile:  ուրեմն երբ ես ծնվել եմ, իմ մոտ էտ տարիքը արդեն անցած ա եղել, սաղ կայնքս ինձ ձգել ադեպի տարիքվ մեծ աղջիկները: :Blush:  
Հուսով եմ, որ դառա մի 60 տարեկան ըտենց չի լինի :LOL:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է… 
Աչկիս չէ :Shok:  
Հմմմմմ...ցավոք չէ :Think:

----------


## ihusik

*Պարույր Սևակ
*
*Նա գալիս է միշտ էլ ճանապարհներով անհայտ-չքարտեզագրվա՜ծ
Ինչպես ջուրն անձրևի կամ հալոցքի:
-ՍԵՐՆ Է...*

Սերը գտնվում է սրտի ու հոգու ոլորտում, բայց ոչ մարմնի, ուստի Սիրո մասին կարելի է դատողություններ անել՝ ելնելով տվյալ մարդու սրտի ու հոգու հատկություններից, բայց ոչ մարմնի... - Սերը երկնային զգացմունք է, բայց չկա ավելի հաճելի ու ցանկալի բան, քան սիրած էակի կողքին լինելն է:  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

…Իսկ սերն ի՞նչ է հարցնում, որ տարիք էլ հարցնի :Smile:  …

Մի քանի տարի առաջ այս թեմայով բավականին հաջողված նյութ էի պատրաստել «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի "MaxLiberty" երիտասարդական ծրագրի համար :Rolleyes:  : Հատկապես մի պատասխան է մեջս տպավորվել, որն, ի միջի այլոց, մոնտաժվեց ու նյութում տեղ չգտավ. «Հարցնում ա, բայց պատասխանող չկա» :LOL:  :

Ինքս միշտ մտածում էի, որ այն տղան, ում կսիրեմ, պիտի ինձնից 2 տարով մեծ լինի: Բայց… Հետաքրքիր բան է կյանքը… Եկավ այն օրը, երբ ես իսկապես սիրահարվեցի և սիրեցի, ու Նա ինձնից փոքր էր 2,5-3 տարով: Գուցե շատերը մտածեն, որ դա այնքան էլ մեծ տարբերություն չէ, սակայն հաշվի առնելով, որ ես այն ժամանակ 18 տարեկան էի… կարծում եմ՝ ամեն ինչ պարզ է դառնում :Blush:  …
Ես էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչու «առանց պատճառի» փչացրի այն հրաշքը, որ կար մեր միջև… Միայն հիմա եմ սկսում հասկանալ… Հիմա, երբ արդեն բավականին ժամանակ է անցել՝ անցյալից մնացած զգացողությունները բավականաչափ բթացրած լինելու համար… Ենթագիտակցորեն հենց այդ տարիքային տարբերությունն էր, որ ինձ ճնշում էր, թույլ չէր տալիս լինել ազատ, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կայի… Թեպետ նաև գիտեմ, որ այդ ամենն այնքան էլ ինձնից չէր կախված. ծնողներիս խրատներն ու հորդորներն էին պատճառը…
Հիմա ինձ այդ ամենից մնացել է այն զգացողությունը, որ ես երբևէ եղել եմ երջանիկ… Իսկապես երջանիկ, ոչ թե հորինովի կամ գիտակցաբար… Հա, մեկ էլ մի շատ կարևոր բան եմ գիտակցել. ծնողները միշտ իրենց զավակների լավն են ուզում, բայց միշտ չէ, որ նրանք գիտեն, թե ինչն է լավ իրենց զավակների համար (կարծեմ ինչ-որ ֆիլմում կար էս միտքը):




> Ընդհանրապես ես նախընտրում եմ ծերուկներին: Ինձնից փոքրերի վրա նայել չեմ ուզում, խելքով ինձնից հետ են


Բյուրն, իհարկե, կատակում է, սակայն ես ճանաչում եմ իմ տարիքի մի աղջկա, ով իսկապես գերադասում է «ծերուկներին». սկզբում ընկերություն էր անում մի 40-45-ամյա տղամարդու հետ, հետո էլ մինչև ականջների ծայրը սիրահարվեց մոտ 60 տարեկան մեկին: Ու չգիտեմ, ուրիշները՝ ոնց, ես զգում ու հավատում եմ, որ դա իրական սեր է: Ախր միայն պետք էր տեսնել, թե երանությունից ինչպե՜ս էին փայլում այդ աղջկա աչքերը, երբ խոսում էր իր սիրեցյալի մասին… Ի վերջո ամուսնացան, հիմա էլ արդեն երեխա ունեն :Yerexa:  … Բա՞ :Smile:  : 

*Հ.Գ.*
Գրառումս ուզում եմ ավարտել այնպես, ինչպես հենց վերը նշված ռադիո-նյութում էի արել.
«…Մի բան, սակայն, պարզ է. պետք է սիրել, որպեսզի երջանիկ լինես: Իսկ ըստ Ալբեր Քամյուի, մարդկանց միակ պարտականությունը ապրելն է ու երջանիկ լինելը: Այնպես որ մի վախեցեք սիրել ու սիրված լինել՝ անկախ ամեն տեսակ հանգամանքներից:» :Love:  :

----------


## Selene

Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում ,դա միանշանակ, քանզի ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան :Ok:  
Կա հոգեպես միմյանց հասկանալ, վստահել, անմնացորդ նվիրվել, զգալ, երբ կյանքում կա մեկը, որի մասին մտածելիս անգամ երջանկություն է ճառագում հոգիդ :Love:  
Այս դեպքում տարիքն ինչ-որ երկրորդական կամ ավելի շուտ հարյուրերորդական իմաստ է ձեռքբերում :Yes:  
Շատերն են ասում, որ տղան պիտի առնվազն 2 տարի մեծ լինի աղջկանից՝ կախված ուղեղի զարգացման տեմպերից :Think:  Ես այդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև ամեն մեկն անհատ է, իսկ յուրաքանչյուրի մոտ դա անհատական դրսևորում է ունենում, դե շատերը հանդիպած կլինեն 40անց տղայի , ուրեմն հակառակը նույնպես չի բացառվում :Wink:  
Ամեն դեպքում մի բան է սիրելը, մեկ այլ բան այդ սիրո երջանիկ շարունակութունը :Sad:   Երևի թե դրա համար քաջություն է պետք,չգիտեմ :Dntknw:  
Հ.Գ.Գրառումս հատկապես վերաբերում է այն դեպքին, երբ տղան փոքր է առնվազն 2-3 տարի:

----------


## Selene

Նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ անդրադարձել եմ միայն տարիքային տարբերության մի դեպքին, հիմա էլ գրեմ մյուսի մասին իմ կարծիքը :Wink:  
Երբ աղջիկը փոքր է տղայից ավելին, ասենք գրեթե է 10 և ավել տարի: Այս դեպքում էլ չեմ բացառում սիրո առկայությունը, բայց սա ավելի քիչ հնարավոր է ըստ իս, քանի որ ուրախ-  զվարթ աղջիկն անընդհատ կուզենա զվարճություններ, թեթև ու անհոգ կյանք, իսկ տարիքով արդեն բավականին հասուն տղամարդուն դա արդեն խորթ կլինի :Ok:   Այս դեպքում սերը պարզապես ժամանակավոր կլինի՝ կախված հայացքների տարբերությունից, որի  վրա իր կնքը ժամանակը հաստատ ունի:
Իսկ եթե մի փոքր անգամ հնարավորություն կա , ասենք աղջիկն իր տարիքի համեմատ բավականին հասուն է ,այսպես ասած«նստած», ապա հնարավոր է նաև ամուր ընտանիք:
Չգիտեմ, որքանով է կարդացողների համար ընդունելի այս երկու  դեպքերի համար լրիվ տարբեր մոտեցումներն իմ կողմից, բայց ես այդպես եմ կարծում :Wink:

----------


## Vlad

Իսկ ով ասեց, որ հարցնում է: Սիրահարվում էս  :Love:   ... : 
Այլ հարց է, թե  կարող եք միասին ապրել: :Think:  


"Роса пала на лепестки альпийской фиалки. 
Опьяненный ароматом жучок спал в ее венчике, 
и ему казалось, что мир — это благоухающий цветник, альпийская фиалка."  :Love:  
Аксел Бакунц

----------


## Մանոն

> "Роса пала на лепестки альпийской фиалки. 
> Опьяненный ароматом жучок спал в ее венчике, 
> и ему казалось, что мир — это благоухающий цветник, альпийская фиалка."  
> Аксел Бакунц


*Vlad* Ձեր այս տողերը հայերեն այնքան գեղեցիկ են հնչում…Ու  քանի որ ինքս էլ սիրում եմ Բակունցի այդ ստեղծագործությունը, չկարողացա անտարբեր մնալ, ուստի մեջբերում եմ . 
«Ցող կաթեց ալպիական մանուշակի թերթերին: 
Ծաղկափոշու մեջ փաթաթված գունավոր բզեզին մանուշակը ճոճք էր թվում, աշխարհը՝ ծիրանագույն բուրաստան…»:
 Հիմա  թեմայի վերաբերյալ.
Դե իհարկե սերը տարիք չի հարցնում: ՈՒ անգամ ելնելով տարիքային տարբերությունների մասին բարոյախրատական ինչ-որ ասպեկտներից  եթե անգամ մարդիկ հեռանում էլ են իրենց սիրո օբյեկտից, մի՞թե դադարում են սիրել նրանց…Չեմ կարծում: *Գուցե հոգու մի անկյունում թաղում են այդ սերը, բայց երբեք չեն դադարում սիրել*: Ահա և ձեզ պատասխան: Իհարկե խոսքը խոր ու իսկական զգացմունքների մասին է, ոչ թե վաղանցիկ հրապուրանքի:

----------


## Mesrop

Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում…
համարյա իմ բոլոր սիրած աղջիկները ինձնից մեծ են լինում… նույնիսկ շատ մեծ…
Շուտեմ ասե, գռանտաֆիլ չեմ...  :LOL:

----------


## Tumbler

Մեսրոպը կարծես իմ պատմությունը պատմի. Դեռ մի աղջիկ չի եղել, որին սիրահարվել եմ, որ գոնե մի տարով ինձնից մեծ չլիներ.

----------


## Array

Սենց,եթե սիրում ես,բնականաբար դժվար տարիքին նայես,բայց գիտեք մինչև սիրելը հիմնականում լինում ա մի պրոցես,որտեղ տարիքը պետք ա գալիս

----------


## Արամ

Հաստատ չե 10 տարեկան էի բայց 20 տարեկանի էի սիրահարվել....

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինձ թվում է հարցը կարելի է միքիչ փոխել: Եթե սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք այդ սերը լինի փոխադարձ:
Ես չեմ կարծում:

----------


## Guest

Սերը ի՞նչ է հարցնում, որ մի հատ էլ տարիք հարցնի:

----------


## Styop

ՈՉ
ես սիում եմ մի աղջկա ով ինձնից 6 տարի մեծ է

----------


## Նարեկ Մալյան

Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց սերը կարիք հաստատ հարցնում է:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ էս վերջերս մի հատ սենց բան լսեցի…պապենական կարծիք ու եքա նեռվայանցել էի…դաժե վիճվեցի ինձ մոտ մի մարդու հետ…

"Իրան հարգող աղջիկը կայանքում չի հանդիպի իրենից փոքր տղայի հետ" :Bad: 

Օֆֆ ոնց եմ նեռվաանում սենց կարծիքներ լսելուց…

Համ էլ շատ մարդիկ կան որոնց ձգում են իրենց տարիքից մեծ մարդիկ…
Համ էլ Չգիտես ինչի Հայ աղջիկները որ իմանում են այդ տղան իրանցից ասենք մի 1-3 տարի փոքրա վերջ …մի հատ էն կարգի են վերաբերվում ետ տղուն որ խեղճը կյանքից հիասթափվումա :Sad: …Իմ համար Օրինակ ընդհանրապես էական չի տարիքային տարբերությունը…/չնայած ինձնից փոքրները 90% դեպքերում նեռվերիս վրա ազդում են/…Բայց դե տենց չի կարելի էլի հետո ինչ որ ասենք քեզնից մի քանի տարի փոքրա ուրեմն պիտի առհամարես…օֆֆ եսիմ :Think:

----------


## Annushka

ՍԵՐԸ տարիք չի հարցնում ու եթե տարիքի պատճառով մարդ տատանվում է, ապա դա սեր չի :Smile:  Սերը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի տարիքային տարբերության հետ, սիրելիներս.. Օրինակ ես զարմանում եմ, երբ տարիքի պատճառով կործանվում է "սերը" :Shok:  :Wink:  :Love:  Սիրեցեք զմիմիյանս :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ըստ իս՝ ոչ թե սերն է տարիք հարցնում, այլ սիրո տեսակը  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Տարի՞ք  :Smile:  Էլի էս ցավոտ թեման... 
Գուցե տարիքը նշանակություն չունի այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր որ սիրում են միմյանց, բայց այ ընկերները, հարազատները՝ մարդիկ, ում կարծիքը ինչ-որ չափով կարևոր ա, երբեմն դեմ են լինում հենց մենակ էդ մի պատճառով... ախր որտե՞ղ ա է գրված, թե միայն հասակակիցներն իրար սիրելու իրավունք ունեն... ո՞վ ա նման «օրենք» սահմանել... ՈՉ ՈՔ...  :Cry:

----------


## Wisper

Օֆֆֆ, ես ի՞նչ եք շաբլոն ձևով իրար հետևից նույն բաները գրում՝ տարբեր վարիացիաներով...  :Angry2: :
Սիրահարվածությունը և սերը իրարից լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Առաջինը իրոք որ տարիք չի հարցնում և տարիք չի ճանաչում... Իսկ երկրորդը... Սեր...Սեր... Գոնե գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ խորիմաստ բառ է դա, գոնե պատկերացնու՞մ եք, որ հենց ընենց տեղը չի կարելի այդ հզոր բառը արտասանել... Այդ բառը կարող է կառուցել տարիների ընթացքում և քանդել վայրկենապես, այն կարող է սպանել և կյանք պարգևել... Ուղղակի զարմացած եմ այսպիսի, որ մի տեսակ շատ «հեշտ» եք արտասանում այդ բառը...
 Սերը դա իշխանություն չի, այլ հոգատարություն է.... Այն գալիս է միայն մի որոշակի ժամանակ, երբ երկուսն էլ գնահատում են միամյանց, ոչ թե կամ միայն արտաքինով, այլ նաև ներքինով...
 Հեհ, սեր... Էէէէէ.....  :Think:   :Love:

----------


## Amaru

Ադե Հով ջան, որտեղի՞ց մեզ՝ մահականացուներիս նման շնորհ՝ տարբերելու և ընդհանրապես՝ զգալու, թե էտ ինչ ա  :Smile:  Բա ստեղ ես նրա համար, որ բացատրես մեզ  :Smile: 
Ես, օրինակ, երբեք չեմ զգացել ու չեմ էլ զգա ու հասկանա, թե որն ա  :Smile:  Եվ ինչպես Յահվեի անուն էր առաջներում արգելվում արտասանել, իսկ հիմա՝ «սերը»... Էխ, էս ինչ վատ ա, որ ոչ մի բան չեմ զգում ես էտ բառը արտասանելուց... Տխուր ա:

----------


## Apsara

հենց ինքը զգացմունքը ոչինչ չի հարցնում, սերը աթարին էլ կկպնի ահա ասացվածքը:
Այ հյարաբերությունները տարիք հարցնում են, չէ որ հաճախ մենք որոշ ժամանակ հանդիպում ենք տվյալ մարդու հետ հետո նոր զգացմունք է առաջանում, իսկ   շփման համար հաճախ մարդիք որոշ կանոններ են դնում նոր ընտրում մեկին: Իսկ եթե այդ սերը ծնվել է անկախ շփումից, ոչ պարտադրական շփումից, ապա հիասքանչ է: կոնկրետ ես սիրել եմ ինձնից 1 տարի փոքր տղաի մեր ընկերությունը բավականին ռոմանտիկ է եղել  տարիքի խնդիր չի եղել :Smile:

----------


## Root

Փորցը ցույց ա տալիս որ հարցը տարիքի մեջ չի .. հարցը զոքանչի մեջա  ...

----------


## Wisper

> Այդ հյարաբերությունները տարիք են հարցնում, չէ՞ որ հաճախ մենք որոշ ժամանակ հանդիպում ենք տվյալ մարդու հետ, և հետո նոր զգացմունք է առաջանում


Ուրեմն մի քիչ պետք է պարզաբանեմ... Զգացմունք ասելով աղջիկները մի բան են հասկանում, իսկ տղաները լրիվ մի այլ բան... Ու պրիչոմ զգացմունքները աղջիկների մոտ ենքան տարբեր տեսակների են լինում՝ էլ դու սուս...

Հանդիպումները շարունակելու համար մի զգացմունք է պետք, սեռական հարաբերությունների համար լրիվ մի ուրիշ զգացմունք... Կներեք, որ մանրամասնեցի, բայց աղջիկների զգացմունքները թվում է, թե սահման չունեն...  :Tongue: :
Իսկ տղաների մոտ լրիվ հակառակը... Օրինակի համար, շատ հնարավոր է մի սիրունիկի տեսնես, և դա հերիք է, որ առաջանա ընդամենը մի տիպի զգացմունք, որը լրիվ հերիք կանի այդ աղջկա հետ հանդիպելու ...... և այլն տենց մինչև իսկ սեռական հարաբերություններ....

Այնպես որ.......  :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  Հովո ջան ընենց ես խոսում ոնց որ Կազանովան ես ՍԵՐ ա որ ապրել ես? :LOL: 

Նախ ասեմ որ ամեն մարդ սերը զգում է յուրովի………
Ընենց որ պետք չի բռնանալ մարդու վրա միայն նրա համար որ ձեր սիրո մասին պատկերացումները իրաի չեն համընկնում… :Think: 
Հետո ևս մեկ անգամ նշում եմ որ սերը Տարիք *ՉԻ* Հարցնում ես իմ կյանքով մի հատ լաաաավ օրինակ ունեմ ուղակի քույրսելա ես Ֆոռումը կարդում ամաչում եմ գրեմ :Blush: 

Համ ել չգիտեմ ինչի ինձ միշտ ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում զգել են  տարիքով մեծ աղջիկները բացառությամբ մեկ երկու դեպքից…ու ես չեմ գտնում որ ես սիրել չգիտեմ կամ չեմ հասկանում սերը ինչա :Cool:

----------


## Dr. M

ավելի լավ էր հարցում դնեիր և ամեն ինչ պարզ կլիներ  :Smile: 

չի ճանաչում ՈՉ տարիք, ՈՉ անցյալ, ՈՉ էլ ներկա

----------


## Wisper

> Հովո ջան ընենց ես խոսում ոնց որ Կազանովան ես ՍԵՐ ա որ ապրել ես?


Էէէէ իմ ախպեր, ուր էր Կազանովային այնքան խելք, որ սեր ապրեր... Նա ուղղակի իր ժամանակի՝ 18-րդ դարի հարգված կանանց ինքնասիրահարված քթերը մի քիչ վեր էր բարձրացնում, ապա անմիջապես իջեցնում և կպցնում էր գետնին...  :Cool: : Էհ, ոնց եմ հասկանում իրեն  :Blush:   :LOL: : Չնայած, ինքնասիրահարված աղջիկները հիմա էլ շատ շատ են և նրանց պակասը չի զգացվում...  :Tongue:

----------


## Annushka

> Հովո ջան ընենց ես խոսում ոնց որ Կազանովան ես ՍԵՐ ա որ ապրել ես?
> 
> Նախ ասեմ որ ամեն մարդ սերը զգում է յուրովի………
> Ընենց որ պետք չի բռնանալ մարդու վրա միայն նրա համար որ ձեր սիրո մասին պատկերացումները իրաի չեն համընկնում…
> Հետո ևս մեկ անգամ նշում եմ որ սերը Տարիք *ՉԻ* Հարցնում ես իմ կյանքով մի հատ լաաաավ օրինակ ունեմ ուղակի քույրսելա ես Ֆոռումը կարդում ամաչում եմ գրեմ
> 
> Համ ել չգիտեմ ինչի ինձ միշտ ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում զգել են  տարիքով մեծ աղջիկները բացառությամբ մեկ երկու դեպքից…ու ես չեմ գտնում որ ես սիրել չգիտեմ կամ չեմ հասկանում սերը ինչա


Սամ, արխային գրի .. ոնց որ չգիտես, որ իմ համար սերը տարիք չի հարցնում :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Եթե աղջիկը գոնե 1 տարով մեծա լինում, սկսումա իրան խելքով մեծի տեղ դնելը... նենցա իրան պահում ոնցոր ետ տղուց ավելի մեեեեծ կյանքի փորձ ունի....

----------


## John

> Եթե աղջիկը գոնե 1 տարով մեծա լինում, սկսումա իրան խելքով մեծի տեղ դնելը... նենցա իրան պահում ոնցոր ետ տղուց ավելի մեեեեծ կյանքի փորձ ունի....


Նայած որ տարիքում  :Smile:  Մեր տարիքում տենցա, բայց ասենք 22-23 տարեկանում արդեն 1 տարին նշանակություն չունի  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Եթե աղջիկը գոնե 1 տարով մեծա լինում, սկսումա իրան խելքով մեծի տեղ դնելը... նենցա իրան պահում ոնցոր ետ տղուց ավելի մեեեեծ կյանքի փորձ ունի....


Ես օրինակ սենց բան եմ լսել :Blush: 
Ասում են,որ աղջիկները մտածելակերպով ավելի շուտ են մեծանում քան տղաները,դրա համար էլ տղան պետք է առնվազն մի քանի տարի մեծ լինի,որ նրանց մտածելակերպերը համընկնեն :Wink:

----------


## Array

> Եթե աղջիկը գոնե 1 տարով մեծա լինում, սկսումա իրան խելքով մեծի տեղ դնելը... նենցա իրան պահում ոնցոր ետ տղուց ավելի մեեեեծ կյանքի փորձ ունի....





> Ես օրինակ սենց բան եմ լսել
> Ասում են,որ աղջիկները մտածելակերպով ավելի շուտ են մեծանում քան տղաները,դրա համար էլ տղան պետք է առնվազն մի քանի տարի մեծ լինի,որ նրանց մտածելակերպերը համընկնեն


Աղջիկն էնքանով իրեն մեծի պես կպահի, ինչքանով` տղան իրեն փոքրի պես պահեց նրա հետ: Այսինքն Մանեի ասածը չիշտ ա, բայց ըտենց հիմնականում ա լինում, իսկ ,օրինակ, ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ մեկ չէ,մի քանի տարի մեծ մարդկանց հետ էլ զրուցելուց, կողքից նայողի մոտ հարց ա մնում,թե ով ա ումից մեծ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Նայած որ տարիքում  Մեր տարիքում տենցա, բայց ասենք 22-23 տարեկանում արդեն 1 տարին նշանակություն չունի


Հակառակը John ջան, տարբերությունը սկզբում էտքան չի զգացվում ու գնալով մեծանում ա (ասում են :Smile:  )

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես օրինակ սենց բան եմ լսել
> Ասում են,որ աղջիկները մտածելակերպով ավելի շուտ են մեծանում քան տղաները,դրա համար էլ տղան պետք է առնվազն մի քանի տարի մեծ լինի,որ նրանց մտածելակերպերը համընկնեն


հա եսելեմ լսել... բայց եթե տղան իրեն կարողանա աղջկա մոտ լուրջ պահի, հաստատ երեխաի տպաորություն չի թողի... :Ok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նայած որ տարիքում  Մեր տարիքում տենցա, բայց ասենք 22-23 տարեկանում արդեն 1 տարին նշանակություն չունի


Ճիշտ է։  :Smile:  Այդ տարիքում արդեն տարբերությունը սկսում է չզգացվել։ Իսկ դրանից հետո ընդհանրապես չեղածի հաշիվ է։ 



> Ես օրինակ սենց բան եմ լսել
> Ասում են,որ աղջիկները մտածելակերպով ավելի շուտ են մեծանում քան տղաները,դրա համար էլ տղան պետք է առնվազն մի քանի տարի մեծ լինի,որ նրանց մտածելակերպերը համընկնեն


Այո, իսկապես այդպես է, բայց, ինչպես վերևում արդեն նշվել է, դա գործում է մինչև որոշակի տարիքը, որից հետո այդ տարբերությունն արդեն չի նկատվում։  :Wink:

----------


## Universe

> Ճիշտ է։  Այդ տարիքում արդեն տարբերությունը սկսում է չզգացվել։ Իսկ դրանից հետո ընդհանրապես չեղածի հաշիվ է։ 
> Այո, իսկապես այդպես է, բայց, ինչպես վերևում արդեն նշվել է, դա գործում է մինչև որոշակի տարիքը, որից հետո այդ տարբերությունն արդեն չի նկատվում։


Եթե հարցի դիտարկենք բժշկական տեսակետից, ապա տարիքային ոչ կանոնավոր տարբերությունը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ սեռական, կամ ոչ սեռական խանգարումների երբեմն էլ ոչ լիարժեքության համար: Հիշենք միայն, որ կանաց մոտ այսպես ասած ֆիզիկական ծերացումն ավելի շուտ է վրա հասնում, քան տղամարդկանց մոտ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով ցանկալի է, որպեսզի աղջիկը լինի նվազագույնը 3 տարի փոքր հակառակ սեռից: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում: Չնայած աննորմալ դեպքեր պատահում են, ասենք օրինակ՝ Բազմաթիվ անգամ հեռուստատեսությամբ եմ տեսել, որ 20 տարեկան աղջիկն ամուսնանում է 69.9 տարեկան հինավուրց՝ էսոր-վաղը մեկի հետ, ու հետո էլ ասում, որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում: Բա դա եղա՞վ: Հիմա էտ բիձեն մեղք չի՞... :LOL:  Արի ու բավարարի  :LOL:  Ավելի լավ ա ոնց որ ասում են օրական 2 անգամ ոտքով գնա Գելենջիկ-գա, քան թե... :LOL: 
Հա, վերադառնամ իմ կարծիքին: Օրինակ ես շա՜տ եմ նյարդայնանում էսօրվա ջահել աղջիկներից շատերի ասածի վրա: Ախր սիրուց ընե՜՜նց բաներ կխոսան ու նենց հիասթափվածի տեղ իրանց կդնեն, որ նույնիսկ Նապալեոնը լսի՝  կլացի տակը: Հա, մի խոսքով ասածն նայա, որ եթե ՍԻՐԵՍ Եւ ՄԻԵւՆՈՒՅՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ ՉԴԱՎԱՃԱՆԵՍ ՄՏՔԻԴ, ապա ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կլինի:
Հա, չմոռանամ ավելացնել նաեւ, որ որքան երիտասարդ ես, այնքան շատ է զգացվում տարիքային տարբերությունը քո եւ քո տարիքայինների միջեւ: Մեծանալու հետ համընթաց, բավականին կյանքի փորձ ձեռք բերելուց հետո, այդ զգալի տարբերությունը սկսում է նվազել:

----------


## John

> Ես օրինակ սենց բան եմ լսել
> Ասում են,որ աղջիկները մտածելակերպով ավելի շուտ են մեծանում քան տղաները,դրա համար էլ տղան պետք է առնվազն մի քանի տարի մեծ լինի,որ նրանց մտածելակերպերը համընկնեն


Նայած տղա… նայած աղջիկ… Իմ օրինակով կարող եմ ասել, որ հասատ մտածելակերպով ու ցանկացած տիպի զարգացմամբ չեմ զիջում ոչ միայն իմ հասակակից աղջիկներին, այլ նաև շատ աղջիկների, ովքեր ինձնից տարիքով մեծ են…

----------


## Tigana

Los kvartalos-ը ճիշտ ա ասում,ինտերնետով էլ,որ իմանում են մեծ են,չեն ուզում խոսալ:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես սերը տարիք չի հարցնում:Ես մինչև մի քանի ամիս առաջ սիրահարվել էի համարյա 27 տարեկան մի աղջկա:Ես շատ բաներ էի արել,որ իրա ուշադրությունը գրավեմ:Ընենց բաներ էի անում,որ ոչ մեկն էլ չէր իմանում,որ էդ մտածված ա,ու ինչի համար ա:Ես չափից շատ կոմպլիմենտներ էի անում,իրան ստիպում էի շատ ժպտալ...
 Դա շատ լուրջ էր,ես ասում էի , որ փախցնելու եմ իրան ու տենց էլ կանեի,եթե զգացմունքներս չանհետանաին:

----------


## Մանոն

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես *սերը* տարիք չի հարցնում:Ես մինչև մի քանի ամիս առաջ սիրահարվել էի համարյա 27 տարեկան մի աղջկա:
>  Դա շատ լուրջ էր,ես ասում էի , որ փախցնելու եմ իրան ու տենց էլ կանեի,*եթե զգացմունքներս չանհետանաին:*


Կարծես հակասել ես ինքդ քեզ, եթե զգացմումնքներն այդպես միանգամից անհետացել են, ուրեմն դա չէր կարող սեր լինել: Իսկ թեման կարծես իսկական սիրո մասին է  :Smile:

----------


## Tigana

> Կարծես հակասել ես ինքդ քեզ, եթե զգացմումնքներն այդպես միանգամից անհետացել են, ուրեմն դա չէր կարող սեր լինել: Իսկ թեման կարծես իսկական սիրո մասին է


Ես ուղղակի մի բան հայտնաբերեցի իրա մեջ,որ դրանից ավելի վատ բան չեր կարա  լիներ:Դա իրա էության մեջ ա,դա բնավորության վատ գիծ չի,դա արատ չի,բայց լրիվ հակարակում ա իմ համոզմունքներին:
Չնայած ամեն ինչ չի վերացել,ես ինչ-որ ձգող բան զգում եմ իրան տեսնելուց,բայց դա հաստատ առաջվանի հետ չի կարա համեմատվի:

----------


## Էդգար

Ինձ հետ էլ ա պատահել, որ ինձնից վեց տարի մեծ աղջկա եմ սիրահարվել ու մինչև հիմա էլ սիրահարված եմ ու իմ կարծիքով ըստ իմ ներկա վիճակի սերը տարիք հարցնում ա

----------


## asho

> Նայած տղա… նայած աղջիկ… Իմ օրինակով կարող եմ ասել, որ հասատ մտածելակերպով ու ցանկացած տիպի զարգացմամբ չեմ զիջում ոչ միայն իմ հասակակից աղջիկներին, այլ նաև շատ աղջիկների, ովքեր ինձնից տարիքով մեծ են…


Իսկ չես մտածել, որ մեկը կա, որ քո տարիքին ա, ու քեզնից ավելի խելացի, բայց աղջիկ:

----------


## Tigana

> Ինձ հետ էլ ա պատահել, որ ինձնից վեց տարի մեծ աղջկա եմ սիրահարվել ու մինչև հիմա էլ սիրահարված եմ ու իմ կարծիքով ըստ իմ ներկա վիճակի սերը տարիք հարցնում ա


Ոնց,համ սիրում ես համ ասում ես <<սերը տարիք հարցնում ա>>?
Երևի ուզում ես ասել,որ ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև կլիներ,եթե 6 տարին ձեզ չբաժաներ:
Ոնց եմ ես քեզ հասկանում::: :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Պատկերացրեք տղան աղջկանից փոքր է առնվազն 3-4 տարով /մի դեպք էլ գիտեմ, երբ տարիքային տարբերությունը կազմում է 6 տարի/: Տղաները պնդում են, որ իրենց համար նշանակություն չունի աղջկա մեծ լինելը: Սակայն … 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպես պիտի վարվի աղջիկը, հեռանա ու լքի՞ նրան, որպեսզի հետագայում տհաճ խնդիրներ չառաջանան, թե՞…


Իսկ իմ կյանքում ավելի մեծ տարիքային տարբերությամբ դեպք է հանդիպել, երբ աղջիկը տղայից 13 տարի էր մեծ ու եթե այդ պատճառով աղջիկը նրան թողեր, տղան կհայտնվեր շատ բարդ հոգեբանական վիճակում.

Եվ քանի որ ամենասկզբից տարիքով մեծ աղջիկներին ոչինչ չի խանգարում կապ հաստատել ավելի երիտասարդ տղաների հետ, ուրեմն ոչինչ էլ չպետք է խանգարի, այդ կապը շարնակել.

Ի դեպ, այսօր մի տղամարդ (Չեմ ասի ով) պատմեց, որ 20 տարեկան հասակում, հանդիպել մի 52 տարեկան կնոջ հետ. :LOL:  Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ վերջին մեջբերումս կապ ունի մեր բուն թեմայի հետ. :Wink:

----------


## Hardcore Տատի

հիմա սերը հարցնում ե 3 բան:

1. BRABUS բաից անպաիման են մարգատելների ջեշտերով

2. պաշտոն

3. կապիկից տետևակի տարբերուտյուն

----------


## Ariadna

> ավելի լավ էր հարցում դնեիր և ամեն ինչ պարզ կլիներ 
> 
> չի ճանաչում ՈՉ տարիք, ՈՉ անցյալ, ՈՉ էլ ներկա


Կարևորը սերը ՍԵՌ ճանաչի :LOL: , թե չէ մնացածը հեչ պետք չի որ ճանաչի, ոչ տարիք, ոչ ներկա, ոչ անցյալ.... :Love:

----------


## Էդգար

> Ոնց,համ սիրում ես համ ասում ես <<սերը տարիք հարցնում ա>>?
> Երևի ուզում ես ասել,որ ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև կլիներ,եթե 6 տարին ձեզ չբաժաներ:
> Ոնց եմ ես քեզ հասկանում:::


Լավ էլ հասկացել ես:Դե որ ինձ հասկանում ես կաշխատեմ էս երկու օրը քեզ առանձին նամակ գրել

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը
> Սերը ո´չ տարիք, ո´չ ազգություն, ո´չ մաշկի գույն, ո´չ կրոն, ո´չ ֆինանսական ապահովագրություն, ....հիմա նույնիսկ սեռ էլ չի հարցնում  : Էս բոլորն *ամուսնությունն* է հարցնում
> *Սերն ու ամուսնությունը երբեմն անհամատեղելի են*(Ընդգծումը իմն է-Է.Է.)


ԵՐԿՈՒ ՁԵՌՔՈՎ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ,բայց ինչ տխուր ա չէ տենց :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Second Chance

կարծում  եմ  սերը  1տարի  չի  հարցնում,  2  տարի էլ չի  հարցնում,  3 տարի  ...չի  հարցնի... :Think: 
դրանից  ավել  էլ  կարողա  սերը  չհարցնի...  բայց մենք պետք  է  հարցնենք  արդեն :Cry:

----------


## Tehmina80

> Ճիշտ է։  Այդ տարիքում արդեն տարբերությունը սկսում է չզգացվել։ Իսկ դրանից հետո ընդհանրապես չեղածի հաշիվ է։ 
> 
> Այո, իսկապես այդպես է, բայց, ինչպես վերևում արդեն նշվել է, դա գործում է մինչև որոշակի տարիքը, որից հետո այդ տարբերությունն արդեն չի նկատվում։


նկատի չունեմ 18-20 տարեկաններին, մեծ տարիքում  1-2 տարին հաստատ ոչինչ չի խանգարի, որ մտածելու տեղիք տա,  իսկ մնացած տարիքային տարբերությունը թեկուզ չնչին, բայց մտածելու տեղիք հաստատ կտա

----------


## nanar

> Կարևորը սերը ՍԵՌ ճանաչի, թե չէ մնացածը հեչ պետք չի որ ճանաչի, ոչ տարիք, ոչ ներկա, ոչ անցյալ....


 :Hands Up: Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Վարդուհի ջան.Կրեորը սերը լինի փողադարձ. :Love:

----------


## nanar

> նկատի չունեմ 18-20 տարեկաններին, մեծ տարիքում 1-2 տարին հաստատ ոչինչ չի խանգարի, որ մտածելու տեղիք տա, իսկ մնացած տարիքային տարբերությունը թեկուզ չնչին, բայց մտածելու տեղիք հաստատ կտա


Ասում ես մտածելու տեղիք կտա ,մանրամասնորեն բացատրիր գրածդ. :Angry2: ինչով մտածելու տեղիք կտա, եթե զույգերի միջև գործում է հարգանքը,վստահությունը,սերը փոխադարջձաբար և գոյություն ունի արդեն իսկ ամուր և երջանիկ ընտանիք.Խոսքս գնումա աին մասին,երբ տղան մեծա աղջկա բրայից տասնչորս տարի. :Think:

----------


## Censor

> Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում…
> համարյա իմ բոլոր սիրած աղջիկները ինձնից մեծ են լինում… նույնիսկ շատ մեծ…
> Շուտեմ ասե, գռանտաֆիլ չեմ...


Իմնե հակառակնա..))
Մի հատ սիրաց տղա չի եղել որ 1-3 տարի փոքր չլնի))
Բայց կյանքում մտքովս չի անցել հեքիաթ սարքել դրանից, տենցա թող տենց լինի)))

Դե ես էլ ինչ.. ես էլ շուտ եմ ասել պեդոֆիլ չեմ...

----------


## Hosanq

Սերը տարիք հարցնում է ,չի կարելի  սիրել  եթե  զույգդ  քեզանից շատ մեծ է:  Հնարավոր է, որ չհասկանան իրար, որովհետև  տարբեր  տարիքւմ  մարդիկ  տարբեր մտածելակերպ  են  ունենում

----------


## Dar

Ուրեմն այսպես...Ես Հանդիպւմ եմ մի կնոջ հետ,ինձզանից 10 տարի մեծ,կարող եք պատճառներ բերել,վորի պատճառով ես չպետք է նրա հետ մնամ հավերժ..  Չհարցը հասարակ է,պատասխանելը ` դժվար..

----------


## Script

> Ուրեմն այսպես...Ես Հանդիպւմ եմ մի կնոջ հետ,ինձզանից 10 տարի մեծ,կարող եք պատճառներ բերել,վորի պատճառով ես չպետք է նրա հետ մնամ հավերժ..  Չհարցը հասարակ է,պատասխանելը ` դժվար..


Հետագայում պատճառները դու ինքդ կգտնես:

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն այսպես...Ես Հանդիպւմ եմ մի կնոջ հետ,ինձզանից 10 տարի մեծ,կարող եք պատճառներ բերել,վորի պատճառով ես չպետք է նրա հետ մնամ հավերժ..  Չհարցը հասարակ է,պատասխանելը ` դժվար..


Ձեր զույգը կարող է լինել միանգամայն իդեալական. երբեք էլ չեմ մտածել, թե տարիքը սիրո մեջ արգելք է: 

Միակ բանը, որն ինձ հետ է պահում կարծելու, թե դու ինքդ էլ համոզված ես, որ ձեր դեպքում տարիքն արգելք չէ, դա քո հարցադրումն է: 
Եթե համոզված լինեիր որոշմանդ մեջ, երևի թե նման գրառում չանեիր, այլ ուղղակի կասեիր, որ իրար հետ եք ու շատ էլ երջանիկ եք...

----------


## Grieg

ինձնից չի հարցնում  :Blush:

----------


## Lapterik

Մի անգամ կարգին պատասխան եմ կարդացել էս թեմայում, Arm_Lionne-ն էր գրել: Մեջբերեմ
Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, մնացած բոլոր բաներն էն տարիք հարցնում: :Tongue:

----------


## schuschanik

կպատասխանեմ շատ հակիրճ– ոչ... :Smile: 
սիրո առաջ ոչ մի խոչընդոտ չկա.......... :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ձեր զույգը կարող է լինել միանգամայն իդեալական. երբեք էլ չեմ մտածել, թե տարիքը սիրո մեջ արգելք է: 
> 
> Միակ բանը, որն ինձ հետ է պահում կարծելու, թե դու ինքդ էլ համոզված ես, որ ձեր դեպքում տարիքն արգելք չէ, դա քո հարցադրումն է: 
> Եթե համոզված լինեիր որոշմանդ մեջ, երևի թե նման գրառում չանեիր, այլ ուղղակի կասեիր, որ իրար հետ եք ու շատ էլ երջանիկ եք...


Ասածդ, իհարկե, տրամաբանական է, բայց հնարավոր է նաև, որ նա համոզված է, որ այդպիսի պատճառներ չկան, ուղղակի այս հարցադրումն արել է, որպեսզի երբ մարդիկ նշեն ինչ–որ պատճառներ,ինքը, ելնելով իր փորձից, հերքի դրանք։  :Wink:  Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց, ինձ թվում է, դա էլ է հնարավոր տարբերակ։

----------


## Apsara

> Ուրեմն այսպես...Ես Հանդիպւմ եմ մի կնոջ հետ,ինձզանից 10 տարի մեծ,կարող եք պատճառներ բերել,վորի պատճառով ես չպետք է նրա հետ մնամ հավերժ..  Չհարցը հասարակ է,պատասխանելը ` դժվար..


Գիտես իմ մայրն էլ հորիցս մեծ է տարիքով, թեև դա ընդհամենը 1.5 տարի է, ու մենք երջանիկ ընտանիք ենք, և դա եղել է թեև ուշ բայց սիրով ամուսնություն

----------


## Արսեն

Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, իհարկե եթե այն սեր է իրոք: Այսինքն ոչինչ էլ չի հարցնում, մարդիկ իրում են ու վերջ: իսկ կարողա ամեն ինչ համապատասխան լինի, բայց սեր չլնի: Սիրո մեջ տենց բան չկա, իմ կարծիքով, կամ սիրում են ու ամեն ինչ անում, որ միասին լինեն, կամ էլ չեն սիրում...

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Սերն ընդամենը զգացմունք է, որն  այնքան էլ  անկառավարելի չէ, որքան շատերն են  կարծում, որոշ հարցեր կան որոնց հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել և դրանցից մեկը տարիքային տարբերություն կոչված երևութն է; պետք չէ մտածել ,որ  այլևս ավելի հարմար ընտրության  հնարավորություն չէք ունենա, մանավանդ եթե խոսքը շատ մեծ տարիքային տարբերության  մասին է

----------


## ivy

> Սերն ընդամենը զգացմունք է, որն  այնքան էլ  անկառավարելի չէ, որքան շատերն են  կարծում, որոշ հարցեր կան որոնց հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել և դրանցից մեկը տարիքային տարբերություն կոչված երևութն է; պետք չէ մտածել ,որ  այլևս ավելի հարմար ընտրության  հնարավորություն չէք ունենա, մանավանդ եթե խոսքը շատ մեծ տարիքային տարբերության  մասին է


«Հարմար ընտրության հնարավորության» մասին մտածողը իհարկե կարող է այնքան փնտրել, մինչև գտնի իր ուզած կոմպլեկտը, ասենք՝ հարուստ–սիրուն–ջահել: 
Բայց երբ քո ընտրությունը սերն է, ապա էստեղ հարմար հնարավորության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է...

----------


## Selene

> Սերն ընդամենը զգացմունք է, որն այնքան էլ անկառավարելի չէ, որքան շատերն են կարծում, որոշ հարցեր կան որոնց հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել և դրանցից մեկը տարիքային տարբերություն կոչված երևութն է; պետք չէ մտածել ,որ այլևս ավելի հարմար ընտրության հնարավորություն չէք ունենա, մանավանդ եթե խոսքը շատ մեծ տարիքային տարբերության մասին է


Սերը երբևէ չի եղել ու, հուսով եմ, չի էլ լինի *ընդամենը* զգացմունք :Ok: Սերն ամենախենթն է ու խելամիտը, ամենաբարդն ու հասարակը, հիմքն է մարդկային հարաբերությունների ամենադրականի, ամենալավի :Love: 
Իսկ այն, ինչին անդրադարձել ես  քո գրառումով, ես ավելի շուտ կանվանեի ամուսնու ընտրության խելամիտ մոտեցում հասարակական բարքերին համապատասխան :Wink: 
Թեմայի մասին էլ չեմ ծավալվի, քանզի արդեն այստեղ և այստեղ անդրադարձել եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սերն ընդամենը զգացմունք է, որն  այնքան էլ  անկառավարելի չէ, որքան շատերն են  կարծում, որոշ հարցեր կան որոնց հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել և դրանցից մեկը տարիքային տարբերություն կոչված երևութն է; պետք չէ մտածել ,որ  այլևս ավելի հարմար ընտրության  հնարավորություն չէք ունենա, մանավանդ եթե խոսքը շատ մեծ տարիքային տարբերության  մասին է


Եթե քեզ համար սերն «ընդամենը զգացմունք» է, ուրեմն պատկերացնում եմ, որ ամուսնությունն էլ համապատասխանաբար ընդամենը առևտուր պիտի լինի, որտեղ ամուսիններից յուրաքանչյուրը մանրակրկրիտ որոնումներից ու հաշվարկներից հետո ի վերջո ընտրում է ամենաձեռնտու ապրանքը...  :Shok:  Փառք աստծո, որ շատերի համար սերը ոչ թե ընդամենը զգացմունք է, այլ կյանքի հիմքը հանդիսացող ու կյանք պարգևող, կառուցող զգացմունք։

----------


## Dar

> Ասածդ, իհարկե, տրամաբանական է, բայց հնարավոր է նաև, որ նա համոզված է, որ այդպիսի պատճառներ չկան, ուղղակի այս հարցադրումն արել է, որպեսզի երբ մարդիկ նշեն ինչ–որ պատճառներ,ինքը, ելնելով իր փորձից, հերքի դրանք։  Չգիտեմ, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց, ինձ թվում է, դա էլ է հնարավոր տարբերակ։


Դու իհարկե մասամբ կռահեցիր իմ մտքերը,և ես միանշանակ համօզված եմ`սիրո ամենամեծ խոչնդոտը ՇՐՋԱՊԱՏՆ Է: Կարող եք հերքել?

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Սերն ընդամենը զգացմունք է, որն  այնքան էլ  անկառավարելի չէ, որքան շատերն են  կարծում, որոշ հարցեր կան որոնց հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել և դրանցից մեկը տարիքային տարբերություն կոչված երևութն է; պետք չէ մտածել ,որ  այլևս ավելի հարմար ընտրության  հնարավորություն չէք ունենա, մանավանդ եթե խոսքը շատ մեծ տարիքային տարբերության  մասին է


Եթե կա սեր (իսկական),ել ինչ ընտրութըան մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ,?

----------


## Apsara

> Դու իհարկե մասամբ կռահեցիր իմ մտքերը,և ես միանշանակ համօզված եմ`սիրո ամենամեծ խոչնդոտը ՇՐՋԱՊԱՏՆ Է: Կարող եք հերքել?


Հերքել չեմ կարող, բայց նաև հաստատել չեմ կարող, իրականում սիրող մարդկանց ոչինչ չի կարող խանգարել, եթե իրենք չուզեն խանգարվել :Blush:

----------


## Dar

> Հերքել չեմ կարող, բայց նաև հաստատել չեմ կարող, իրականում սիրող մարդկանց ոչինչ չի կարող խանգարել, եթե իրենք չուզեն խանգարվել


Դուք երեվի չեք բախվել այդ պռօբլեմի հետ,ու կյանքը հեչ նման չի Հուլիվուդյան ֆիլմի....հայ ախչիկներից շատերին ուղղակի ընտրության հնարավորություն չի տրվում

----------


## Apsara

> Դուք երեվի չեք բախվել այդ պռօբլեմի հետ,ու կյանքը հեչ նման չի Հուլիվուդյան ֆիլմի....հայ ախչիկներից շատերին ուղղակի ընտրության հնարավորություն չի տրվում


Ինչի, լավ էլ բախվել եմ, անցյալում, բայց խնդիրը իմ մեջա եղել, ոչ թե շրջապատի, հիմա այլևս չեմ բախվում, քանզի անձնականի մեջ, կներեք, բայց պիտի թքած ունենաք թե շրջապատի թե ընտանիքի կարծիքի վրա, սիրտդ կասի, հաստատ :Love:  :Blush: 

հա իսկ մյուս ասածդ ահա լրիվ համաձայն եմ ընտրության հնարավորություն չի տրվում, բայց նրանց ովքեր չեն ուզում ընտրել, քանզի կասեն, գիտեք այ էս աղջիկը 2 ընկերա ունեցել, ուրեմն....... ահա և ընտրության հնարավորությունը կորավ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Իսկ ինչ կասեք մի տաս տարի հետո ?  նույնը կասեք? Տարիքը չպետք է թելադրի մարդուն սիրահարվել կամ չսիրահարվել , դա պետք է անի գիտակցությունը :Երբեք կյանքս չէի կապի  ինձանից փոքր   մարդու հետ , միշտ էլ այդ մեծ  լինելը մտածելու  ու անհանգստանալու տեղիք կտար  տարիների ընթացքում ու ես երբեմն ինձ վատ կզգայի , նույնիսկ եթե շատ սիրեի :Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է բավականին մեծ տարիքային տարբերություննեի մասին իմ կարծիքով դա թույլություն է քանի որ մենք սիրելով մտածում ենք միայն այդ պահի մասին , միթե պետք է որսալ երջանկությունը ֆիքսելով մի քանի տարվա համար ? , իսկ դու կլինեք ձեր սիրած էակի կողքին մի քանի տարի հետո , երբ նա ծեր լինի ու խնամքի կարիք զգա ? : Նման տարիքային տարբերությունների դեպքում պետք է լինենք խելամիտ  , միայն զգացմունքներով չառաջնորդվենք ու գիտակցենք , որ մեր տարիքին զուգընթաց մենք պետք է ընկալենք սիրած էակի տարիքը  ու մասամբ նաև դառնանք նրա սերընդակիցների մասնիկը   :Think:  :Մանրուքներ են , բայց  իմ կարծիքով կարևոր մանրուքներ են ու մտածելու տեղիք տալիս են :  :Smile:

----------


## Dar

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք մի տաս տարի հետո ?  նույնը կասեք? Տարիքը չպետք է թելադրի մարդուն սիրահարվել կամ չսիրահարվել , դա պետք է անի գիտակցությունը :Երբեք կյանքս չէի կապի  ինձանից փոքր   մարդու հետ , միշտ էլ այդ մեծ  լինելը մտածելու  ու անհանգստանալու տեղիք կտար  տարիների ընթացքում ու ես երբեմն ինձ վատ կզգայի , նույնիսկ եթե շատ սիրեի :Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է բավականին մեծ տարիքային տարբերություննեի մասին իմ կարծիքով դա թույլություն է քանի որ մենք սիրելով մտածում ենք միայն այդ պահի մասին , միթե պետք է որսալ երջանկությունը ֆիքսելով մի քանի տարվա համար ? , իսկ դու կլինեք ձեր սիրած էակի կողքին մի քանի տարի հետո , երբ նա ծեր լինի ու խնամքի կարիք զգա ? : Նման տարիքային տարբերությունների դեպքում պետք է լինենք խելամիտ  , միայն զգացմունքներով չառաջնորդվենք ու գիտակցենք , որ մեր տարիքին զուգընթաց մենք պետք է ընկալենք սիրած էակի տարիքը  ու մասամբ նաև դառնանք նրա սերընդակիցների մասնիկը   :Մանրուքներ են , բայց  իմ կարծիքով կարևոր մանրուքներ են ու մտածելու տեղիք տալիս են :


ես համամիտ չեմ,կյանքը շատ կարճ է,ամեն վայրկյան կարող ե կտրվել,ինչու մտածել մի 50 տարի հետոյվա համար,? վոր սպիտակած մազրով ափսոսանք վոր եջանիկ չենք եղել.? 90% դֆեպքերում այդպես ել լինում է

----------


## Apsara

> Իսկ ինչ կասեք մի տաս տարի հետո ?  նույնը կասեք? Տարիքը չպետք է թելադրի մարդուն սիրահարվել կամ չսիրահարվել , դա պետք է անի գիտակցությունը :Երբեք կյանքս չէի կապի  ինձանից փոքր   մարդու հետ , միշտ էլ այդ մեծ  լինելը մտածելու  ու անհանգստանալու տեղիք կտար  տարիների ընթացքում ու ես երբեմն ինձ վատ կզգայի , նույնիսկ եթե շատ սիրեի :Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է բավականին մեծ տարիքային տարբերություննեի մասին իմ կարծիքով դա թույլություն է քանի որ մենք սիրելով մտածում ենք միայն այդ պահի մասին , միթե պետք է որսալ երջանկությունը ֆիքսելով մի քանի տարվա համար ? , իսկ դու կլինեք ձեր սիրած էակի կողքին մի քանի տարի հետո , երբ նա ծեր լինի ու խնամքի կարիք զգա ? : Նման տարիքային տարբերությունների դեպքում պետք է լինենք խելամիտ  , միայն զգացմունքներով չառաջնորդվենք ու գիտակցենք , որ մեր տարիքին զուգընթաց մենք պետք է ընկալենք սիրած էակի տարիքը  ու մասամբ նաև դառնանք նրա սերընդակիցների մասնիկը   :Մանրուքներ են , բայց  իմ կարծիքով կարևոր մանրուքներ են ու մտածելու տեղիք տալիս են :


Շատ գեղեցիկ ձևով հաշվարկով ամուսնություն նկարագրեցիր, դե ամեն մարդ մի ձև է մտածում և դրա իրավունքը ունի, իմ ծնողները հաշվարկ չեն արել, հիմա էլ չեն անում և կարծում եմ չեն էլ անի, նրանք արդեն 50 անց են, բաաա

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շատ գեղեցիկ ձևով հաշվարկով ամուսնություն նկարագրեցիր, դե ամեն մարդ մի ձև է մտածում և դրա իրավունքը ունի, իմ ծնողները հաշվարկ չեն արել, հիմա էլ չեն անում և կարծում եմ չեն էլ անի, նրանք արդեն 50 անց են, բաաա


Վարդուհի ջան~ ես ի նկատի չունեի ամուսնությունը ուշ տարիքում ,այլ ի նկատի  ունեի այն դեպքը ,երբ աղջիկը/ տղան քսան տարեկան են  , իսկ կողակիցը երկու անգամ մեծ : Միթե կարելի է կյանքը կապել սեփական հոր կամ  մոր տարիքի մարդու հետ ,անձամբ իմ համար դա անընդունելի ու զարմանալի է , բայց դե տենց դեպքեր շատ կան և ի զարմանքս երջանիկ ամուսնություններ էլ կան  :Wink:   Այս կյանքում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է  :Smile:

----------


## Universe

lol Ես որքան եւ ում սիրահարվել եմ մինչ այժմ, ինձանից տարիքով մեծ են եղել :Dntknw: 
Մեծ ասելով ոչ ավելին, քան 1-2 -տարվա տարբերությամբ: Իմ կարծիքով, որքան որ մեծանում ես, այնքան տարիքային տարբերությունն ավելի քիչ դեր է ունենում: Չնայած Биолагически-որեն տղան պետքա ավելի մեծ լինի տարիքով...  Էջերից մեկում կարդացի մի կարծիք, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ տղաների մոտ ուղեղի զարգացումն ավելի ուշա տեղի ունենում... :Jpit:  Իմ կարծիքով դա այդպես չի...  Սեռական հասունացման մասինա այ*դ*տեղ խոսք գնում, այլ ոչ թե խելքի :Wink:  Հիմա օրինակ ինձ համար տարիքով ինձանից ավելի փոքր աղջիկների հետ շփվելը մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիրա : Դա առաջին հերթին պայմանավորվածա մարդու հետ շփման քո հետաքրքրությունից, իսկ ավելի փոքր տարիքի աղջիկների մոտ, դե  եթե ոչ ամբողջովին, ապա հետաքրքրության պակասը զգացվումա.... 
Դե իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա սիրուն, ապա սերը ծնվումա անկախ հետաքրքրություններից, անկախ տարիքից, անկախ սոցիալական վիճակից...
Ռութը զոքանջի պահը լավ էր ասում... :LOL: 
*Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս որ հարցը տարիքի մեջ չի .. հարցը զոքանջի մեջա ...*

----------


## Philosopher

*Սերը հարցնում է կարիք, հետևաբար` տարիք չի հարցնում...*

----------


## Tigana

Ես էս թեմայում արդեն գրել եմ,նայեք:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ծնողների կարծիքին.
Ծնողի կարծիքը իրա տեղն ունի,բայց մարդ պետք ա ընենց <<էրէխա>>  լինի,որ ծնողը հասկանա,որ էդ իրա որդու որոշումն ա,ու ինքը էնքան խելք ունի,որ կարա ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնի ու իրա կյանքը դասավորի:
Ես օրինակ չեմ պատկերացնում,որ կարողա իմ ծնողը  չթույլատրի ինձ ամուսնանալ իմ ուզած աղջկա հետ:Ինչը կարողա պատճառ հանդիսանա?Եթե էդ աղջիկը ունի թերություններ,ու ես չնայած դրան որոշում եմ իրա հետ ամուսնանալ,իմ ծնողը երբեք! առարկի:

----------


## Ann87

> Սերը երբևէ չի եղել ու, հուսով եմ, չի էլ լինի *ընդամենը* զգացմունքՍերն ամենախենթն է ու խելամիտը, ամենաբարդն ու հասարակը, հիմքն է մարդկային հարաբերությունների ամենադրականի, ամենալավի
> Իսկ այն, ինչին անդրադարձել ես  քո գրառումով, ես ավելի շուտ կանվանեի ամուսնու ընտրության խելամիտ մոտեցում հասարակական բարքերին համապատասխան
> Թեմայի մասին էլ չեմ ծավալվի, քանզի արդեն այստեղ և այստեղ անդրադարձել եմ


Մերի ջան իմ կարծիքով երբ տղան փոքրա լինում,աղջկան դժվարա,իրար լավ չեն հասկանում :Think: տղան չի հասկանում աղջկա սիրո խորւթյունը :Love: ,սա վերբեվումա վաղ տարիքին,իսկ երբ ավելի հասւն են լինւմ այդ ժամանակ ուրիշա

----------


## Դեկադա

Միանշանակ չի հարցնում: Կարծում  եմ կարևոր  չէ  ինչ  տարիքի է, կարևորը  իրար  հասկանալն է, իրար նման  մտացելը  , անգամ միևնույն  ձևով  երազելը: :Love:

----------


## Selene

> Մերի ջան իմ կարծիքով երբ տղան փոքրա լինում,աղջկան դժվարա,իրար լավ չեն հասկանումտղան չի հասկանում աղջկա սիրո խորւթյունը,սա վերբեվումա վաղ տարիքին,իսկ երբ ավելի հասւն են լինւմ այդ ժամանակ ուրիշա


Աննա ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, թե դու ինչ նկատի ունես :Wink: , բայց *ամեն ինչ ու ամեն մեկը նույնը չեն, ինչ մեծամասնությունը*, տարիքով հասուն կա, որ երբեք էլ խելքով ու սրտով հասուն չի լինի :Ok:  Ու, մի բան ևս, կամ սեր կա, կամ չկա, կա ուղղակի տարվածություն, հրապուրանք, կիրք և այլն, որ հաճախ շատերն են սիրո հետ շփոթում, գուցե այդ դեպքում է, որ սիրող աղջկան չսիրող տղան չի հասկանա, ու դա տարիքի հետ բնավ էլ կապ չունի :Wink:

----------


## Արսեն

> Աննա ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, թե դու ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց *ամեն ինչ ու ամեն մեկը նույնը չեն, ինչ մեծամասնությունը*, տարիքով հասուն կա, որ երբեք էլ խելքով ու սրտով հասուն չի լինի Ու, մի բան ևս, կամ սեր կա, կամ չկա, կա ուղղակի տարվածություն, հրապուրանք, կիրք և այլն, որ հաճախ շատերն են սիրո հետ շփոթում, գուցե այդ դեպքում է, որ սիրող աղջկան չսիրող տղան չի հասկանա, ու դա տարիքի հետ բնավ էլ կապ չունի


ճիշտ էս հասկացել,տենց էլ կա

----------


## Tig

*  *  *

Հանդիպել ենք պատահաբա±ր,
Թե չի լինում և ոչ մի բան պատահաբար:
Իհարկե սեր, սեր չի ծնվում հարկադրաբար,
Քանզի սերը
Ազատության սիրահարն է հավանաբար…
	Հանդիպել ենք,
	     Եվ չգիտեմ ուշ,
		Թե ժամին…
Ի՞նչ կբերի մեզ պարուրող սիրո քամին,
Արդյո±ք կօգնի մեզ փոքրացնել տասը տարին…
Թող լինի այն, որ կավետի միայն բարին:



Միանշանակ դժվար է ասել: Իհարկե տարիքը նշանակություն ունի հարաբերությունների մեջ, բայց դա տվյալ անձերիցա կախված, հնարավոր է, որ նրանք լինեն շատ իդեալական զույգ: Եվ հետո, օրինակ՝ 10 տարվա տարբերության մեջ մեծ տարբերություն կա, երբ զույգերը 20 և 30 տարեկան են, և երբ զույգերը 30 և 40 տարեկան են: 2-րդ դեպքում տարբերությունը այնքան էլ բարդ չի լինի հաղթահարել, չնայաց որ միևնույն 10 տարին է:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Եթե քեզ համար սերն «ընդամենը զգացմունք» է, ուրեմն պատկերացնում եմ, որ ամուսնությունն էլ համապատասխանաբար ընդամենը առևտուր պիտի լինի, որտեղ ամուսիններից յուրաքանչյուրը մանրակրկրիտ որոնումներից ու հաշվարկներից հետո ի վերջո ընտրում է ամենաձեռնտու ապրանքը...  Փառք աստծո, որ շատերի համար սերը ոչ թե ընդամենը զգացմունք է, այլ կյանքի հիմքը հանդիսացող ու կյանք պարգևող, կառուցող զգացմունք։





> «Հարմար ընտրության հնարավորության» մասին մտածողը իհարկե կարող է այնքան փնտրել, մինչև գտնի իր ուզած կոմպլեկտը, ասենք՝ հարուստ–սիրուն–ջահել: 
> Բայց երբ քո ընտրությունը սերն է, ապա էստեղ հարմար հնարավորության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է...  
> 10.11.2007 21:45


Էսքան բան էք գրել իմ մասին չէի էլ նկատել :Smile: 
Ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, որ սերը  ընդհանրապես կյանքի հիմքն է :Smile: , բայց տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև սերն անփոխարինելի չէ դա զգացմունք է, որը առաջանում և զարգանում է...
և այդ զարգացումը մեզնից է կախված
Այո կարելի սիրահարվել քեզ տարիքով անհամապատասխան մեկին, բայց կարող ես թույլ չտալ, որ այդ զգացմունքը զարգանա ու վերածվի սիրո :Ok: , որովհետև ինչքան էլ որ կարծեք թե նրանից լավին չեք գտնի, որ սիրեք կսխալվեք ես միշտ ավելի լավին եմ հանդիպել
Սերն անկառավարելի չէ, մարդ իր ցանկությամբ է գերի դառնում, բայց դա այդպես չէ

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Սերն անկառավարելի չէ, մարդ իր ցանկությամբ է գերի դառնում, բայց դա այդպես չէ


Փաստորեն քեզ համար սերը ավելի շուտ բանականությամբ, ենթագիտակցությամբ կառավարվող, քան աստվածատուր զգացմունք է…

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Փաստորեն քեզ համար սերը ավելի շուտ բանականությամբ, ենթագիտակցությամբ կառավարվող, քան աստվածատուր զգացմունք է…


Իսկ ըստ ձեզ փաստորեն լիովին անկառավրելի է… :Think:  և ըստ այդ տրամաբանության կարելի է սիրահարվել նույն հաջողությամբ ասենք քրոջը եղբորը, կամ այլ մոտ ազգականների…

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Իսկ ըստ ձեզ փաստորեն լիովին անկառավրելի է… և ըստ այդ տրամաբանության կարելի է սիրահարվել նույն հաջողությամբ ասենք քրոջը եղբորը, կամ այլ մոտ ազգականների…


Ճիշտ է, որ պահ է գալիս, երբ սերն անկառավարելի է դառնում, բայց դե գոյություն ունի մարդու բանականությունը, որը թույլ չի տալիս դիմել հիմար քայլերի... Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սիրահարվելուն՝ միգուցե նաև մոտ բարեկամին, դա աբսուրտ է  :Bad: 

Դե իսկ ընդհանրապես կարծում եմ, որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, օրինակ մարդ կա, որ տարիքին չնայես խելքին նայես... մարդ էլ կա ինչքան էլ մեծանա՝ նույն մանկական ուղեղն ա մնում, առանց փոփոխությունների...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ըստ ձեզ փաստորեն լիովին անկառավրելի է… և ըստ այդ տրամաբանության կարելի է սիրահարվել նույն հաջողությամբ ասենք քրոջը եղբորը, կամ այլ մոտ ազգականների…


Վայ, լավ, էլի։  :LOL:  Եղբորը կամ քրոջը չսիրահարվելը հզոր ինքնակառավարման արդյունք չի։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դրա հետ կառավարելը։ Ուղղակի մարդիկ հենց սկզբից այնպես են դաստիարակվում, ու այնպիսի վերաբերմունք է նրանց մեջ ձևավորվում դեպի իրենց քույրն ու եղբայրը, որ «մտքներով» էլ չի անցնում սիրահարվել նրանց. ճիշտ դաստիարակության դեպքում այդպիսի վերաբերմունքը բնականոն ու ինքնըստինքյան է լինում, ոչ թե սիրահարվելու վրա են լինում, բայց իրենց կառավարում են։ Դու քանի՞ դեպք գիտես, որ մարդը քիչ է մնացել սիրահարվի իր քրոջը կամ եղբորը, բայց ուժեղ ինքնակառավարման շնորհիվ կարողացել է խուսափել դրանից։  :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ամբողջ թեման չեմ կարդացել ,ուստի կպատասխանեմ միանգամից իմ կարծիքը ` ԱՅՈ հարցնում է, քանի որ ,օրինակ` 14 տարեկանի սիրահարվածությունը սեր չեմ համարում ...

----------


## egoist

> օրինակ` 14 տարեկանի սիրահարվածությունը սեր չեմ համարում ...


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ, 14 տարեկանում էլ կարելի է սիրել, այդ սերը մի գուցե չես անցկացնում գիտակցությանդ   բոլոր մակարդակներով,  բայց այն ավելի անշահախնդիր է , ավելի պարզ ու խենթ, մի գուցի չափազանցված և սրանում է սիրո ողջ հմայքը…Տարիքի մի գուցե մարդը ավելի խելացի է դառնում , բայց ոչ ավելի լավը  և սիրո հարցում մարդ դառնում  է ավելի ժլատ ու  հաշվենկատ...

----------


## Ուրվական

> իմ կարծիքով երբ տղան փոքրա լինում,աղջկան դժվարա,իրար լավ չեն հասկանումտղան չի հասկանում աղջկա սիրո խորւթյունը,սա վերբեվումա վաղ տարիքին,իսկ երբ ավելի հասւն են լինւմ այդ ժամանակ ուրիշա


Քո ասածը միայն մասնավոր դեպք է, որը կարող է լինել ցանկացած իրավիճակում: Ընդհանրապես ասած, գրառմանդ հետ համաձայն չեմ :Smile: :

----------


## Երկնային

_հարցնում է տարիք 

դե նոռմալա եթե տղան 2-10 տարով մեծ լինի  Շատ մեծ տարբերության դեպքում մի տեսակ էն չի, դու լինես երեսուն, իսկ աուսինդ արդեն քառասունհինգ 

միջինով եթե մի հինգ տարով տղան մեծ լինի, լավ կլինի 

Իսկ աղջիկը խորհուրդ չէի տա որ մեծ լինի, շատ շուտ իրարից կհոգնեն, տղան էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում կսկսի ձգտել ավելի երիտասարդ աղջիկների..._

----------


## Ann87

> Քո ասածը միայն մասնավոր դեպք է, որը կարող է լինել ցանկացած իրավիճակում: Ընդհանրապես ասած, գրառմանդ հետ համաձայն չեմ:


 :Think: մի գուցե և մասնավոր դեպք է :Smile: 

Իսկ աղջիկը խորհուրդ չէի տա որ մեծ լինի, շատ շուտ իրարից կհոգնեն, տղան էլ ժամանակի ընթացքում կսկսի ձգտել ավելի երիտասարդ աղջիկների..

 :Think: մի տեսակ համամիտ չեմ հետտ Երկնային ջան :Nea: 
ես հիմա եկել եմ այն եզրակացության որ կապ չունի տարիքային տարբերությունը,եթե երկուսն էլ սիրում են իրար :Love: հեչ կարևոր չի տղայի 5 տարով մեծ կամ թեկուզ փոքր լինելը

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ե՛վ Ann87-ի, և՛ _Երկնայինի_ հետ համամիտ եմ: Տարիքային տարբերությունը պարտադիր չէ, այլ՝ ցանկալի: 
Նախ պարզենք թե ինչու պետք է սերը տարիք հարցնի:
Ընդհանրապես սիրահարված զույգերի մեջ ավելի տարիքով է լինում տղան: Դա ընդունված է մեկնաբանել, որ աղջիկները ավելի վաղ հասակում են հասունանում քան տղաները: Քանի որ աղջիկները միշտ փորձում են ավելի կանացի երևալ քան իրենց տարիքն է իրենց ցույց տալիս, ինձ թվում է, հենց այդ պատճառով էլ սերը տարիքային տարբերություն է ուզում: Հետ կա նաև մի բան, որ աղջիկը ակամա ձգտում է տարիքով մեծ տղաների, զուտ նրանց արդեն ինքնահաստատված լինելու պատճառով՝ ֆինանսական, ինքնավստահության, և այլն:

Բայց դրան խանգառող բան կա: Այս դարում այլևս աղջիկները չեն նայում տարիքին, նայում են արտաքինին, ներքինին ու շատ հաճախ փողին: Նույն կերպ սկսել են տղաները վարվեն աղջիկ ընտրելուց: Սա, կարելի է ասել դարվա մոդան է: Անում են այն, ինչ մտքներով անցնում է:
Մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում դեռ 2-ի արանքն է: Եվրոպայում բնավ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում (պեդոֆիլիան ձեզ օրինակ):

----------


## Երկնային

> մի տեսակ համամիտ չեմ հետտ Երկնային ջան
> ես հիմա եկել եմ այն եզրակացության որ կապ չունի տարիքային տարբերությունը,եթե երկուսն էլ սիրում են իրարհեչ կարևոր չի տղայի 5 տարով մեծ կամ թեկուզ փոքր լինելը





> Դա ընդունված է մեկնաբանել, որ աղջիկները ավելի վաղ հասակում են հասունանում քան տղաները:


_այ սա նկատի ունեի Աննա ջան  քաղաքացին ասաց 
ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ պարտադիրա տղայի տարիքով մեծ լինելը, պարզապես ցանկալի է 

ես ինքս իմ շրջապատում շատ տղաների եմ ճանաչում, որոնք իրենց զարգացվածությամբ գերազանցում են իրենցից տարիքով մեծ շատ տղաների... բայց այդպիսինները բացառություններ են  մի խոսքով համարյա վերջացել են 

իսկ ավելի հետաքրքիր աղջկա համար լինում է իրենից մեծ տղայի հետ նաև այն պատճառով, որ իրենցից շատ բան են հասկանում կյանքից, ու իրենցից շատ բան կարելի է սովորել_

----------


## Annushka

Կարծում եմ՝ մեր հայ հասարակության համար հատկապես  կարևոր է, որ տղան աղջկանից փոքր չլինի, թե չէ դեռ չեմ լսել, որ աղջկա՝ փոքր լինելու դեպքում տարաձայնություններ առաջանան, ....ինչևիցե.    Ես կասեմ հետևյալը. սերը միանշանակ տարիք չի հարցնում, դա մարդիկ են տարիք հարցնում և խուսափում սիրել իրենցից մեծ կամ փոքր տարիքի մարդկանց… Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հրաժարվել սիրուց միայն նրա համար, որ տղան մեկ կամ  երկու տարի փոքր է աղջկանից :Cool:  Եթե այսպես լինի, ապա պետք է դիմացինից նախ ճշտես տարիքը, հետո սիրահարվե՞ս :Think:  Կներեք, բայց այդ դեպքում դա սեր չէ, քանի որ դու  հաշվի ես առնում տարիքը, և նույն հաջողությամբ հաշվի կառնես նաև մասնագիտությունը, աշխատավարձը, հագուկապը, մազերի գույնը, ունքերի ձևը, քանի հատ ծուռ ատամ ունի և այլն  :Ok:  :LOL:  Չէ որ այդպես չի կարելի, չէ որ  սիրում ես մարդուն այնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, և չեմ կարծում որ տվյալները ճշտելը ու նոր սիրելը ճիշտ է… Այլ բան է, որ տղան ու աղջիկը տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով չհասկական իրար, կամ ասենք ծնողները դեմ լինեն, չնայած դա էլ է նրանց ձեռքում / անձնական փորձից եմ ասում :Tongue: /… Ամեն մարդ զարգանում և ձևավորվում է յուրովի, և չի կարելի ասել, որ մտածելակերպով կամ կենսափորձով 25 տարեկան տղան զիջում է 35 տարեկանին… Միշտ չէ, որ գործում է մեծ ես– ավելի խելացի ես, կամ փորձառու ու հասկացող բանաձևը։ Անձամբ ես հանպիել եմ 30 տարեկանի, ով դպրոցականի հոգեբանություն ու  մտածելակերպ ունի, և 18 տարեկանի, ով հասուն տղամարդու պես կշռադատված ու խոհեմ է։ Այնպես որ,  եթե անձամբ ձեր համար սիրած մարդու էությունն է կարևոր, ապա մի՛ նայեք նրա տարիքին։ Երջանկությունն ու սերը այցելու են նրանց, ում սրտի դռները բաց է ու ով չի վախենում ո՛չ ժամանակից և ո՛չ էլ տարածությունից :Love:  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.08.2010)

----------


## Selene

> Կարծում եմ՝ մեր հայ հասարակության համար հատկապես  կարևոր է, որ տղան աղջկանից փոքր չլինի, թե չէ դեռ չեմ լսել, որ աղջկա՝ փոքր լինելու դեպքում տարաձայնություններ առաջանան, ....ինչևիցե.    Ես կասեմ հետևյալը. սերը միանշանակ տարիք չի հարցնում, դա մարդիկ են տարիք հարցնում և խուսափում սիրել իրենցից մեծ կամ փոքր տարիքի մարդկանց… Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հրաժարվել սիրուց միայն նրա համար, որ տղան մեկ կամ  երկու տարի փոքր է աղջկանից Եթե այսպես լինի, ապա պետք է դիմացինից նախ ճշտես տարիքը, հետո սիրահարվե՞ս Կներեք, բայց այդ դեպքում դա սեր չէ, քանի որ դու  հաշվի ես առնում տարիքը, և նույն հաջողությամբ հաշվի կառնես նաև մասնագիտությունը, աշխատավարձը, հագուկապը, մազերի գույնը, ունքերի ձևը, քանի հատ ծուռ ատամ ունի և այլն  Չէ որ այդպես չի կարելի, չէ որ  սիրում ես մարդուն այնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, և չեմ կարծում որ տվյալները ճշտելը ու նոր սիրելը ճիշտ է… Այլ բան է, որ տղան ու աղջիկը տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով չհասկական իրար, կամ ասենք ծնողները դեմ լինեն, չնայած դա էլ է նրանց ձեռքում / անձնական փորձից եմ ասում/… Ամեն մարդ զարգանում և ձևավորվում է յուրովի, և չի կարելի ասել, որ մտածելակերպով կամ կենսափորձով 25 տարեկան տղան զիջում է 35 տարեկանին… Միշտ չէ, որ գործում է մեծ ես– ավելի խելացի ես, կամ փորձառու ու հասկացող բանաձևը։ Անձամբ ես հանպիել եմ 30 տարեկանի, ով դպրոցականի հոգեբանություն ու  մտածելակերպ ունի, և 18 տարեկանի, ով հասուն տղամարդու պես կշռադատված ու խոհեմ է։ Այնպես որ,  եթե անձամբ ձեր համար սիրած մարդու էությունն է կարևոր, ապա մի՛ նայեք նրա տարիքին։ Երջանկությունն ու սերը այցելու են նրանց, ում սրտի դռները բաց է ու ով չի վախենում ո՛չ ժամանակից և ո՛չ էլ տարածությունից


Թեմայի ամենասպառիչ պատասխանը տվող գրառում, որի հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ :Smile:  ՄՆացածը տարբեր դեպքեր ու մոտեցումներ են, որ կարելի է անընդհատ քննարկել  :Wink:

----------


## ^SRTIK^LA^

> _
> 
> իսկ ավելի հետաքրքիր աղջկա համար լինում է իրենից մեծ տղայի հետ նաև այն պատճառով, որ իրենցից շատ բան են հասկանում կյանքից, ու իրենցից շատ բան կարելի է սովորել_


կարեվորն այն չէ որ մեծ լինի աղջիկն կամ տղան.
կարեվորն այն է որ :Think: 
ա.ամպայման  սիրես  տվյալ անձին/ոչ թե ուղղակի մտածես համապատասխան է/

բ.զույգերի միությունից  ոչ մեկն մյուսին դաստիրակչական դասընթացներ չտա.

Քիչ չեն միություններն երբ տղան բավականին մեծ է տարիքով աղջկանից ,բայց արի ու տես    աղջիկն ավելի  խորաթափանց է քան տղան.Իսկ նման դեպքում էլ  հաստատ անհամաձայնություններ են առաջանում  եվ այ այստեղ հաստատ տարիքին ուշադրությունն դարձնելն արդեն  հանցագործություն է :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Թեմայի ամենասպառիչ պատասխանը տվող գրառում, որի հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ ՄՆացածը տարբեր դեպքեր ու մոտեցումներ են, որ կարելի է անընդհատ քննարկել


միանում եմ քօ հավանությանն :Wink:

----------


## Dr. M

իսկ ինչ կասեք 15 տարվա տարբերության համար?   :Think:

----------


## Adam_Smith

> կարեվորն այն չէ որ մեծ լինի աղջիկն կամ տղան.
> կարեվորն այն է որ
> ա.ամպայման  սիրես  տվյալ անձին/ոչ թե ուղղակի մտածես համապատասխան է/


Իմ կարծիքով տարիքի գործոնը էական է հատկապես երկար ժամկետում, քանի որ ընթացիկ պահին իրար սիրում են ու ամեն ինչից գոհ են, բայց երկար ժամկետում արդեն կզգացվի այդ տարբերության ազդեցությունը ու հաստատ...հաստատ տարիքի գործոնը իրեն զգացնել կտա :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## lulu

Ծանոթներիցս մեկի մոտ հանց այդ կարգավիճակնա տղան աղջկանից փոքրա 3 տարով ու այնպես է որ իրենց տան գլխավորը աղջիկնա, տղան փոքրնա ու խոսալու իրավունք չունի : ՈՒ գիտեք աղջիկն միշտ ասումա մեծը ես եմ ու ես էլ պոտք է որոշեմ ինչնա ճիշտ ինչը ոչ ու տղան էլ լսումա  :Sad:   բա  

ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՍԵՐԸ ՏԱՐԻՔ ՀԱՐՑՆՈՒՄԱ

----------


## Selene

> Ծանոթներիցս մեկի մոտ հանց այդ կարգավիճակնա տղան աղջկանից փոքրա 3 տարով ու այնպես է որ իրենց տան գլխավորը աղջիկնա, տղան փոքրնա ու խոսալու իրավունք չունի : ՈՒ գիտեք աղջիկն միշտ ասումա մեծը ես եմ ու ես էլ պոտք է որոշեմ ինչնա ճիշտ ինչը ոչ ու տղան էլ լսումա   բա  
> 
> ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՍԵՐԸ ՏԱՐԻՔ ՀԱՐՑՆՈՒՄԱ


Նման ընտանիքներում հարցը բնավ էլ տարիքը չի, եթե տան գլխավորը պիտի աղջիկը լինի, կլինի, ուզում է տաս տարի էլ փոքր լինի տղայից :Wink:  Ու ոչ թե սերը տարիք չի հարցնում այս դեպքում, այլ ենթակա-ենթարկվող լինելը, մինչդեռ սիրով կազմված ընտանիքում հավասարություն է ու փոխըմբռնում :Ok:  :Love:

----------


## lulu

> Նման ընտանիքներում հարցը բնավ էլ տարիքը չի, եթե տան գլխավորը պիտի աղջիկը լինի, կլինի, ուզում է տաս տարի էլ փոքր լինի տղայից Ու ոչ թե սերը տարիք չի հարցնում այս դեպքում, այլ ենթակա-ենթարկվող լինելը, մինչդեռ սիրով կազմված ընտանիքում հավասարություն է ու փոխըմբռնում


համամիտ եմ բայց աղջիկի միշտ ասումա որ մեծը ինքն է և որոշումները նա պետք է կայացնի,  իսկ տղան էլ որ իմ կարծիքով թույլ անձնավորություն է համաձայնվում է  :Cool:

----------


## Ariadna

> համամիտ եմ բայց աղջիկի միշտ ասումա որ մեծը ինքն է և որոշումները նա պետք է կայացնի,  իսկ տղան էլ որ իմ կարծիքով թույլ անձնավորություն է համաձայնվում է


Դա արդեն աղջկա բնավորությունից է, նա նույնիսկ եթե մեծ չլիներ, կասեր՝ աղջիկը ես եմ, որոշումները ես պետք է կայացնեմ :Smile:

----------


## Naira

ser@ tariq chi harcnum shat cecvac xosqer en u da aydpes e iroq ...............tgayi poqr tariq@ agjkanic karoge e hetagayum shat xndirner arajacni @ntaniqum ,iroq tganer@ aveli ush en hasunanum agjikneric,mot3-4tarov.hamenayndeps im karciqov inchqan el vor sirenq avli lav  e misht porcenq mi qich el herun nayel...... :Smile: 

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրելն արգելվում է։
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ ունեք, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## weber

Իմ կարծիքով եթե  աղջիկն  18  է  իսկ  տղան  30 ապա րանք իրար չեն հասկանաշ որովհետեվ  դա  մարդկանց  զարքանալու ժամանակաշրջանն է եվ նրանք իրարից մտածելակերպով   սար ու ձորի տարբեր կլինեն:   Իսկ օրինակ   25   եվ   35 դեպքում հնարավոր է:

----------


## ivy

Առաջարկում եմ մի թեմա բացել` Սերը ոչ մի բան էլ հարցնում:
Հարցնողը մարդիկ են, թե չէ սերն իր համար սիրում է:

----------


## impression

Սերը եթե հարցնովի լիներ, շատ անհետաքրքիր բան կլիներ: Ինքը չի հարցնում, չի սպասում, որ դու պատրաստվես, մտածելու, իր դեմն առնելու, իրենից պաշտպանվելու ժամանակ չի տալիս, ուղղակի "գալիս է գլխիդ": Բայց դե միայն քեզնից է կախված՝ դու էդ գլխիդ գալիքը կընկալես որպես դարանակալ անսպասելի հարվա՞ծ, թե աշխարհիս ամենասիրուն անակնկալ…  :Smile:

----------


## ter8588

Իհարկե չի հարցնում, բայց մարչդիկ կան ,որ հարցնում են :Blush:  չեմ ասում ,որ 18 տարեկան աղջիկը կամտղան  46 տարեկան ա....,տ.. իրար կարողեն սիրել չնայած ով գիտի  :Think:  բայց 18 տարեկան աղջիկ և 20-31 կարան  :Cool:

----------


## varduuhi

Իհարկե, սերը տարիք չի հարցնում. Սերը ոչ մի բան էլ չի հարցնում... Հարցը նրանում է, թե մենք կարողանո՞ւմ ենք ենթարկվել գիտակցությանն ու չտրվել կրքերին կամ անառողջ ցանկություններին… Սերը կարող ե գեղեցիկ լինել նաև մեր կողմից ընդունված տարիքային սահմանափակումներից դուրս… Եթե սիրում ես, եթե անկեղծ ես, եթե հանուն սիրելիիդ պատրաստ ես ամեն ինչի, արդեն սիրուն է ու որևէ բան հարցնել արդեն չես ուզում…

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
[QUOTE=impression;915025]Սերը եթե հարցնովի լիներ, շատ անհետաքրքիր բան կլիներ: 


Լիովին հանաձայն եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

Սիրո պահանջները.
Սերը տարիք հարցնում է. պետք է սիրեն միայն 20 տարեկանից բարձ տղաները, և մինչև 20 տարեկան աղջիկները.

Սերը կրոն հարցնում է. պետք է ամուսնանան միայն նույն կրոնին դավանող տղաներն ու աղջիկները. /և ոչ միայն աղջիկներն ու տղաները  :LOL: /

Սեր մաշկի գույն է հարցնում. սպիտակամորթները պետք է ամուսնանան սպիտակամորթների, իսկ սևամորթները միայն սևամորթների հետ.

Սերը սեռ *չի* հարցնում. կարող եք ամուսնանալ նրա հետ, ում հետ որ ուզում եք.

Հը~ն, լավ չի չԷ~  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Սիրո պահանջները.
> Սերը տարիք հարցնում է. պետք է սիրեն միայն 20 տարեկանից բարձ տղաները, և մինչև 20 տարեկան աղջիկները.
> 
> Սերը կրոն հարցնում է. պետք է ամուսնանան միայն նույն կրոնին դավանող տղաներն ու աղջիկները. /և ոչ միայն աղջիկներն ու տղաները /
> 
> Սեր մաշկի գույն է հարցնում. սպիտակամորթները պետք է ամուսնանան սպիտակամորթների, իսկ սևամորթները միայն սևամորթների հետ.
> 
> Սերը սեռ *չի* հարցնում. կարող եք ամուսնանալ նրա հետ, ում հետ որ ուզում եք.
> 
> Հը~ն, լավ չի չԷ~


Իսկ կենդաների տեսակների մասին բան չասիր:
Կաթնասունների տարբեր տեսակները կարո՞ղ են իրար սիրել  :Unsure:

----------


## Brigada

> Սիրո պահանջները.
> Սերը տարիք հարցնում է. պետք է սիրեն միայն 20 տարեկանից բարձ տղաները, և մինչև 20 տարեկան աղջիկները.
> 
> Սերը կրոն հարցնում է. պետք է ամուսնանան միայն նույն կրոնին դավանող տղաներն ու աղջիկները. /և ոչ միայն աղջիկներն ու տղաները /
> 
> Սեր մաշկի գույն է հարցնում. սպիտակամորթները պետք է ամուսնանան սպիտակամորթների, իսկ սևամորթները միայն սևամորթների հետ.
> 
> Սերը սեռ *չի* հարցնում. կարող եք ամուսնանալ նրա հետ, ում հետ որ ուզում եք.
> 
> Հը~ն, լավ չի չԷ~


գրածներիցդ 2 ու 4-րդն էր խելքին մոտիկ,մյուս երկուսը սխալա :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> գրածներիցդ 2 ու 4-րդն էր խելքին մոտիկ,մյուս երկուսը սխալա


Փորձեցի ընենց ներկայացնել, որ դուք մի պահ զգաք, ու դադարեք էտ հարցը քննարկելուց.
Իհարկե չի հարցնում.

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց



> Իսկ կենդաների տեսակների մասին բան չասիր:
> Կաթնասունների տարբեր տեսակները կարո՞ղ են իրար սիրել


Չէ, *երևի*

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
ՈՒղղակի պետք չի սահմանափակումներ դնել.

----------


## Ուլուանա

:Shok:  Ժող, չե՞ք զգում, որ թեման լրիվ զառամախտի եք վերածել...  :Wacko: 



> Փորձեցի ընենց ներկայացնել, որ դուք մի պահ զգաք, ու դադարեք էտ հարցը քննարկելուց.


Բայց, ցավոք, կարծես թե չզգացին...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Moon

Չէ, էլի չէ։

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Չէ, էլի չէ։


Հաստատ չէ, դե բացառությամբ էն դեպքերի, որ 10-րդ դասարանցին դժվար սիրահարվի 5-րդ դասարանցուն։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես հեչ էլ նշանակություն չունի։ Ուղղակի տղաները մի քիչ ուշ են հասուն դառնում, քան աղջիկները։ դե, տենց ասում են։ լօլ։)

----------


## Lucky001

կուտա չհավատաք

----------


## Տատ

Ձեր բոլոր տարբերակները 30տարեկանով վերջանում են...
Բա ես՞՞՞... :Blush: 
Հին սերն էլ կարելի է պահել (դժվար է), նորից սիրահարվել նույնպես կարելի է` էլ ավելի դժվար է։ Բայց հնարավոր։

----------


## Ariadna

Ասինք չէ, էլի, չի հարցնում, վայյյյ  :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

եթե մենակ սիրելով սահմանափակվենք` չէ
եթե ասենք, սիրում են ընկերություն անելու համար, հիմնականում հարցնում ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Lady-In-Red

իմ կարծիքով 1-2 տարին էական չէ ,և սերը չի կարելի զոհել  հանուն այն բանի, որ կողքից կարծիքներ կհնչեն, որ մեծ է և այլն, բայց արդեն , երբ խոսք է գնում 4-5 տարվա տարբերության մասին, ես գտնում եմ, որ հետագայում շատ խնդիրներ կառաջանան, սկզբում տղան չի գիտակցում, որ մի քանի տարի հետո, ասենք եթե տղան 26 տարեկան է, իսկ իր կողքին տեսնում է արդեն 30 տարեկան կնոջ, հիասթափություն հաստատ կառաջանա, միշտ էլ կյանքում այդ տարիքային տարբերությունը կասի իրենը, շատ պարզ ձևերով էլ կարելի է բացատրել,  նախ մտածելակերպի տարբերություն , 2-րդն էլ ոչ մի տղամարդու դուր չի գա արդեն հասուն տարիքում իր կողքին տատիկ կանգնած լինի  :Tongue:  մի քիչ կոշտ ստացվեց, բայց դա է իրականությունը  :Think:  :Blush:

----------


## Տատ

> ոչ մի տղամարդու դուր չի գա արդեն հասուն տարիքում իր կողքին տատիկ կանգնած լինի


Նայած տատիկ :Tongue: 

Այդ ամենը ամուսնությանն է վերաբերվում, այսինքն հասարական ակտին, բայց ոչ` սիրոն։ Այղտեղ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է

----------


## dvgray

> 2-րդն էլ ոչ մի տղամարդու դուր չի գա արդեն հասուն տարիքում իր կողքին տատիկ կանգնած լինի  մի քիչ կոշտ ստացվեց, բայց դա է իրականությունը


Դա գալիս է կնոջից և տղամարդուց  :Wink: :
Խելամիտ կնոջ և փորձառու տղամարդու դեպքում իրար տարիքը առանձնապես կապ չունի: Իսկ կարելի է տեսնել լիքը 20 տարեկան աղջիկների, որոնք շատ ավելի տատիկ են, քան 40-50 տարեկան թոռնիկ ունեցող, բայց կենսախինդ աղջիկներ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դա գալիս է կնոջից և տղամարդուց :
> Խելամիտ կնոջ և փորձառու տղամարդու դեպքում իրար տարիքը առանձնապես կապ չունի: Իսկ կարելի է տեսնել լիքը 20 տարեկան աղջիկների, որոնք շատ ավելի տատիկ են, քան 40-50 տարեկան թոռնիկ ունեցող, բայց կենսախինդ աղջիկներ


Լիովին համաձայն եմ. տատիկությունը տարիքով չի որոշվում, այլ նրանով, թե մարդն իրեն ինչ տարիքում է զգում, ինչպես է իրեն դրսևորում թե՛ իր ամուսնու հետ հարաբերություններում, թե՛ ընդհանրապես շրջապատում։ Ի դեպ, մի քիչ էլ ազգային մենթալիտետն իր դերն ունի էդ հարցում, քանի որ, օրինակ, Հայաստանում, կարծես ընդունված է, որ 60–ից այն կողմ կինն արդեն իր լիարժեք կյանքն ավարտված է համարում, համ ինքն է իրեն տատիկ զգում, համ շրջապատի կողմից է այդպես ընկալվում։ Բացառություններ, իհարկե, կան, խոսքն ընդհանուրի մասին է։

----------


## Տատ

> ասենք եթե տղան 26 տարեկան է, իսկ իր կողքին տեսնում է արդեն 30 տարեկան կնոջ, հիասթափություն հաստատ կառաջանա, միշտ էլ կյանքում այդ տարիքային տարբերությունը կասի իրենը,


Այստեղ էլ վերադառնամ։
Մի տարբերություն էլ լինի, 26-30, տոժե մնե, գոնե 26-40 գրեիր ։
Ճիշտ է, գուցե երկար չտեվի զգացմունքը, բայց չէ որ այդ ապագա հիասթափությունը, միավորվելու անհնարությունը *չի խանգարի այդ երիտասարդին սիրահարվել* 40 տարեկան կնոջը; Հենց դա է, որ հարց չի հանդուրժում։ Իսկ...պօտօմ-սուպ ս կօտօմ

Մեր ժողովուրդն է, որ շատ շտապ փիս-փիս խոսքերով է անվանում այդպիսի սերը, բայց կարող է և անկեղծ լինել։

----------


## Սամվել

Այ մարդ ինչ եք խորացել... Մարդ կա իրան հարցնումա մարդ էլ կա իրան չի հարցնում  :LOL: 

Այսինքն մարդ կա 1000 անգամ մտածում քցում բռնումա նորա սիրահարվում կամ սիրում /կամ էլ տենց էլ չի սիրում :LOL: / Մարդ էլ կա խելագառի նման սաղի կարծիքի վրա թքած ունենալով սիրահարվումա մի անգամ ու հավետ  :Love: 
Օրինակ ինձ ավելի հատուկա 2րդ տարբերակը  :Blush:  :Love:

----------


## Moon

> Այ մարդ ինչ եք խորացել... Մարդ կա իրան հարցնումա մարդ էլ կա իրան չի հարցնում 
> 
> Այսինքն մարդ կա 1000 անգամ մտածում քցում բռնումա նորա սիրահարվում կամ սիրում /կամ էլ տենց էլ չի սիրում/ Մարդ էլ կա խելագառի նման սաղի կարծիքի վրա թքած ունենալով սիրահարվումա մի անգամ ու հավետ 
> Օրինակ ինձ ավելի հատուկա 2րդ տարբերակը


Ապրես, Սամ ջան։ Թե չէ հիմա էնքան դժվար եմ հավատում, որ տղաների մոտ 2-րդ տարբերակն իրոք հնարավոր ա։ Իսկ աղջիկները հաստատ դա են ցանկանում։

----------


## Արամ

> Ապրես, Սամ ջան։ Թե չէ հիմա էնքան դժվար եմ հավատում, որ տղաների մոտ 2-րդ տարբերակն իրոք հնարավոր ա։ Իսկ աղջիկները հաստատ դա են ցանկանում։


Հավատա որ հնարավորա :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## ter8588

> Չէ, էլի չէ։
> 
> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> 
> Հաստատ չէ, դե բացառությամբ էն դեպքերի, որ 10-րդ դասարանցին դժվար սիրահարվի 5-րդ դասարանցուն։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես հեչ էլ նշանակություն չունի։ Ուղղակի տղաները մի քիչ ուշ են հասուն դառնում, քան աղջիկները։ դե, տենց ասում են։ լօլ։)


գիտես ոնց ես ել եմ կարծում որ ըտենց ասում են ,բայց կասեմ որ կապ չունի աղջիկ կամ տղա  հասունացողը ժամանակին հասունանաւոմա իսկ ,մյուսները հասունանաում են ,բայց միքիչ ուչ:  Չնայած չեմ կարող հերքել ,որ աղջիկները ավելի չուտ են հասունանում քան տղաները , բայց հակառակնել ջատ կա ապացույցված:  Սենց ասեմ երկուսն ել միաժամանակ են հասունանում ուղղակի ժամանակ կա աղջիկնա առաջինը ցույց տալիս,ժամանակ կա տղան դա արդեն կախվածա մարդուց և..
   Դե ես այդպես եմ կարծում մյուսները  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց



> Ապրես, Սամ ջան։ Թե չէ հիմա էնքան դժվար եմ հավատում, որ տղաների մոտ 2-րդ տարբերակն իրոք հնարավոր ա։ Իսկ աղջիկները հաստատ դա են ցանկանում։


Ինչու՛ ոչ  :Think:

----------


## ter8588

> իմ կարծիքով 1-2 տարին էական չէ ,և սերը չի կարելի զոհել  հանուն այն բանի, որ կողքից կարծիքներ կհնչեն, որ մեծ է և այլն, բայց արդեն , երբ խոսք է գնում 4-5 տարվա տարբերության մասին, ես գտնում եմ, որ հետագայում շատ խնդիրներ կառաջանան, սկզբում տղան չի գիտակցում, որ մի քանի տարի հետո, ասենք եթե տղան 26 տարեկան է, իսկ իր կողքին տեսնում է արդեն 30 տարեկան կնոջ, հիասթափություն հաստատ կառաջանա, միշտ էլ կյանքում այդ տարիքային տարբերությունը կասի իրենը, շատ պարզ ձևերով էլ կարելի է բացատրել,  նախ մտածելակերպի տարբերություն , 2-րդն էլ ոչ մի տղամարդու դուր չի գա արդեն հասուն տարիքում իր կողքին տատիկ կանգնած լինի  մի քիչ կոշտ ստացվեց, բայց դա է իրականությունը


Իհարկե երբ 26 տարեկան տղայի/մարդու/ կողքին կանգնած է լինում 30 տարեկան կին ,դա հիասթափություն է ,բայց երբ կանգնած է լինում 25-35 տարեկան տղամարդը  18-25 տարեկան աղջկա հետ այդ մյուսը չեմ համարում հիասթափություն: իսկ դւք :Think: 
Քանի-որ  աղջիկների 99%ին դուրեն գալիս իրանցից  մեծ տղաները /տղամարդիք/ թե չէ  :Think: 
Բայց կասկածում եմ որ ըտենց չի  :Cool:

----------


## ter8588

> Իհարկե երբ 26 տարեկան տղայի/մարդու/ կողքին կանգնած է լինում 30 տարեկան կին ,դա հիասթափություն է ,բայց երբ կանգնած է լինում 25-35 տարեկան տղամարդը  18-25 տարեկան աղջկա հետ այդ մյուսը չեմ համարում հիասթափություն: իսկ դւք
> Քանի-որ  աղջիկների 99%ին դուրեն գալիս իրանցից  մեծ տղաները /տղամարդիք/ թե չէ 
> Բայց կասկածում եմ որ ըտենց չի



Երեխեք ,բայց եկեք միհատ լավ մտածենք ու իրոք անկեղծ մեր կարծիքները, պատկերացումները ու մտածածը ասենք, մոռանալով ,որ ինչ-որ մեկը /կամ միքանիսը/ մեզ խորհուրդեն տվել:   
Վերևում նջած իմ գրառումը հնարավոր է, ավելի ճիջտ այդպես ել կա, բայյյյյյյյյյց    նաև կա այն որ /աղջիկներից ոմանք98,76%/ չեն ամուսնանա իրանցից 15..,տարի մեծ տղայի հետ  քանի որ ինչքանել  լսենք ու տեսնենք  որ կան աղջիկներ որ ամուսնանում են , նաև լսում ենք որ երջանիկ չեն,ուզում են բաժանվել,որ դժողք է դառել նրանց կյանքը:  Ուրովհետև սկզբի 2-3 տարին մի-գուցե երջանիկ լինեն, բայց ամեն տարի  և´ մեծանում է աղջիկը,և´ տղան, փոխվում է նրանց երկուսի ցանկությունները ,դժվարանում է կյանք :  Օրինակ եթե ամուսնանար 18-20 աղջիկը  33-36 տարեկան տղամարդու հետ նա ոչ մի բանի չի հասնի, միայն ինքը կտանջվի կցանկանա բաժանվել ,և այդտեղ տղամարդը ,այսինքն ամուսինը չի ցանկանա բաժանվել քանի-որ կողքին ունի ջահել, գեղեցիկ ,երիտասարդ, հմայիչ , գեղեցիկ կազվածքով  աղջիկ, կրքոնտ, իր ցանկեւթյունները բավարարող և ավելին տվող աղջիկ:

   Երեխեք մի բան ասեմ:, ես այս 18-19 տարիների ընթացքում իմ կյանկում, չեմ վախեցել ոչ մի տղա-տղամարդուց: լինի 18 կամ 40 տարեկան չեմ վախեցել պատասխանել եմ նրանց, տեղը եկած ժամանակ  վիրաորել եմ, կամ առանց հաջվի առնելու ուղակի անցնեմ նրանց կողքով:    Բայց հիմա կյանքիս մեջ առաջին անգամ հայտնվելա մեկը և ես իրոք վախենաում են , նա 35-տարեկանա ,տեսելեմ նրան ընդամենը 2-անգամ գրադարան գնալիս,  առաջին օրը նա մոտիկացավ ու հարցրեց ընկեր ունեմ թե չէ, ես ասեցի չէ ու չեմ ել ուզում ունենալ,
 ինքը: բա ես ուզումեմ որ դու իմ ընկերուհին լինես, ես հենց հիմա քո համար իմ կյանքը կտամ, կանեմ են ինչ որ դու ուզես, ինչ ուզես կարաս անես իմ հետ: 
ԵՍ:Բայց ես չեմ ուզում իձ դուր չես գալիս չես ել գա կամ կարողա գաս ,բայց ես քեզ չեմ ուզի, դւ 35-տարեկան տղամարդես ու ասում ես 2-տարիա ,որ ընկերուհի չես ունեցել ,,, 
 ինքը: ասումա հա , 
ես: բայց ես չեմ ուզում ,քանի-որ 35-տարեկան տղամարդը  մենակ ուղակի ընկեր ընկերուհի հարաբերություն չի ուզի, իսկ ուր կմնան քո ցանկությունները/ այսինքն անկողին և../ 
Ինքը: ինձ դա չի հետաքրքրում ես կսպասեմ այնքան իչքան որ դու ես ուզում:

          Ու ետ օրվանից հետո ինձ  կոպիտ ասած հետապնդումա,  //
 վատը են եր որ ետ օրը  ջղայնացած և նեղացած էի ինքս ինձանից իմ համարը ուզեց ես 
տվեցի առանց մտածելու//,ինձ զանգումա ամեն, րոպե նամակներա գրում օրը 35-անգամ:
   Ու ես վախենում եմ,ոչ մեկին չեմ ասել ծնողներիցս: ընդամենը մի ծանոթի եմ ասել: 
ու չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ:
             և ինձնից  խորհուրդ աղջիկներին երբեք չասեք հա կամ չգիտեմ կուզեմ քո ընկերուհին լինեմ ինչ որ մի տղայի կամ տղամարդու, եթե ասի որ 2 կամ ավելի տարիա որ ընկերուհի չի ունեցել, նամանավանդ եթե լինի 29-35 տարեկանի սահմանում,  քանի-որ ձեզ կոկգտագործեն և հետո կթողնեն, այնպես կարծես երբեք նրաննք քեզ չեն Ճանաչել: :Cool:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
 հենց նոր զանգեց ես իրան ասեցի որ ել չզանգես ինձ կամ իմ համարը կկորի երկրի երեսից,  ինձ ասումա չես կարեղ ասել չեմ ուզում ինչոր մի բան եթե չես փորձել, ես ասեցի եթե մի տղայի-մարդու հետ խոսում եմ ու ինձ դուր չի գալիս ուրեմն նա երբեք չի կարող իմ ընկերը այսինքն իմ սիրած տղան լինի:    Ինքը կներես եթե քեզ անհանգստացրել եմ հաջողություն, :

----------


## Lady-In-Red

մի տեսակ մի քիչ լավ չեք ասում է, հայեր, ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա խոսքը տղային մեծությանն է վերաբերում, թե աղջկա, միևնույն է, ես գտնում եմ, որ տարիքային տարբերությունը իրենն ասում է մի քանի տարի հետո, եկեք ուղիղ նայենք ես հարցին,  :Cool: մեծության հետ տեսքն էլ է փոխվում,  :Tongue: եկեք չժխտենք, որ տեսքը կապ ունի, միշտ էլ տղամարդը իրեն լավ կզգա, եթե կողքին տեսնի գեղեցիկ ու ջահել կին, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հոգու գեղեցկությանը, ապա տարիների հետ այդ գեղեցկությունը սովորական է դառնում տղամարդու համար , ու նաև եկեք ծայրահեղություններ մեջ չընկնենք ու հիշենք մեզ հանդիպաց ծերացած 20 տարեկանների :Angry2:

----------


## ter8588

> մի տեսակ մի քիչ լավ չեք ասում է, հայեր, ինձ համար տարբերություն չկա խոսքը տղային մեծությանն է վերաբերում, թե աղջկա, միևնույն է, ես գտնում եմ, որ տարիքային տարբերությունը իրենն ասում է մի քանի տարի հետո, եկեք ուղիղ նայենք ես հարցին, մեծության հետ տեսքն էլ է փոխվում, եկեք չժխտենք, որ տեսքը կապ ունի, միշտ էլ տղամարդը իրեն լավ կզգա, եթե կողքին տեսնի գեղեցիկ ու ջահել կին, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հոգու գեղեցկությանը, ապա տարիների հետ այդ գեղեցկությունը սովորական է դառնում տղամարդու համար , ու նաև եկեք ծայրահեղություններ մեջ չընկնենք ու հիշենք մեզ հանդիպաց ծերացած 20 տարեկանների


Ճիչտ ես ասում հենց դա է ,որ ես ասում եմ, որ գրենք այն ինչ մենք գիտենք մտածում ենք, և ուզում ենք:
  Այսինքն տղաները սիրում են  իրենց կողքին գեղեցիկ ,հմայիչ, սեքաոտ և այտպիսի գեղեցիկ բաներ :  Եվ  իհարկե նույննել ուզում են աղջիկները ,այդպես չի? :Think: 
Եվ ինչքան մարդ գեչանա այդքան չուտ կհոգնեն իրարից դրա համար 10-տարուց մեծ ավելի տղայի հետ խորհուրդ չէի տա ունենալ հարաբերություններ այնպիսին,որ հետո ուզած չուզած ամուսնանաք նրա հետ, ու միանգամից դուք ձեր կյանքից հիասթափվեք:  Սա ուղակի իմ խորհուրդը և կարծիքը ձեզ:  :Ok:  :Clean: 
 ես մենակ ,որ ինձ պատկերացնում էի այդ 35 տարեկան տղամարդու կողքին ես տեսնում էի իմ ,,մահերից մեկը,, :

----------


## Narinfinity

> Պատկերացրեք տղան աղջկանից փոքր է առնվազն 3-4 տարով /մի դեպք էլ գիտեմ, երբ տարիքային տարբերությունը կազմում է 6 տարի/: Տղաները պնդում են, որ իրենց համար նշանակություն չունի աղջկա մեծ լինելը: Սակայն … 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպես պիտի վարվի աղջիկը, հեռանա ու լքի՞ նրան, որպեսզի հետագայում տհաճ խնդիրներ չառաջանան, թե՞…


Ընդհանուր դեպքում, սիրուն է նայվում,
Երբ աղջիկը մի քիչ փոքր է լինում,
Ասենք միչև չորս տարի, գուցե ավելի,
Բայց որ տղան է փոքր երևի,
Ապա նա թող որոշի, արժի, թե չարժի....
Աղջկան կասեմ, որ թե սիրում է 
Անպայման փորձի, և իրագործի,
Իր երազանքը կյանքի թող կոչի... :Cool: 
Երազները իրագործելու համար են, բայց ոչ միայն մեզ համար, նախ սիրելիի... :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ոչ - աստված չանի այրիանամ ասենք 65-ում, բայց այդ դեպքում ինձ լրիվ պատրաստ կհամարեմ /հոգեպես վերականգնվելուց հետո, իհարկե/ սիրահարվել ասենք 25 տարեկան մարդուն :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Դա գալիս է կնոջից և տղամարդուց :
> Խելամիտ կնոջ և փորձառու տղամարդու դեպքում իրար տարիքը առանձնապես կապ չունի: Իսկ կարելի է տեսնել լիքը 20 տարեկան աղջիկների, որոնք շատ ավելի տատիկ են, քան 40-50 տարեկան թոռնիկ ունեցող, բայց կենսախինդ աղջիկներ


Լիովին համաձայն եմ…  :Smile:  Մարդը էությունից ու շրջակա միջավայրից է գալիս :Smile: , թե ասա ապրեք էլի, քանի կարաք :Smile: 



> Ոչ - աստված չանի այրիանամ ասենք 65-ում, բայց այդ դեպքում ինձ լրիվ պատրաստ կհամարեմ /հոգեպես վերականգնվելուց հետո, իհարկե/ սիրահարվել ասենք 25 տարեկան մարդուն


Այստեղ խոսք չէր գնում ամուսնության մասին և առավել ևս այրիության: :Smile:  Ուղղակի սիրելու, իսկ էտ սերը կարող է տևել 1, 2, 3, 4 ամիս կամ ավել.... Ինչու՞ պիտի աստված հեռու պահի սիրո հաճույքը զգալը վայելքից, ի՞նչ կապ ունի տարիքը:  :Think:

----------


## Lion

> Այստեղ խոսք չէր գնում ամուսնության մասին և առավել ևս այրիության: Ուղղակի սիրելու, իսկ էտ սերը կարող է տևել 1, 2, 3, 4 ամիս կամ ավել.... Ինչու՞ պիտի աստված հեռու պահի սիրո հաճույքը զգալը վայելքից, ի՞նչ կապ ունի տարիքը:


 Խոսքը աստված չանի այրիանալու մասին էր :Smile:  Իսկ եթե չայրիանամ, միշտ էլ կսիրեմ... կնոջս :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում,բայց լավա լինում երբ տղան կամ տղամարդը տարիքով ավելի մեծ են լինում,օրինակ մի 3-4 տարի,հակառակը չեմ ընդունում`կնոջ մեծ լինելը,սա իմ կարծիքն է: 
Ու վերջում. մի մտածեք այրիանալու մասին  :Blush:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, իրոք տղամարդը պիտի առնվազն կնոջ տարիքին լինի, թեև լավ կլինի 3-10 տարի մեծ լինի :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> լավ կլինի 3-10 տարի մեծ լինի


Բայց 10 տարին շատ ես ասում ոնց որ  :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

Ուֆֆֆ, դժվար հարց ա...  ::}: 
Կարծում եմ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, կամ էլ հարցնում ա... չգիտեմ, ես հենց սրա վրա էլ մի անգամ քաշվել եմ...  :Cray:  Սիրահարվել էի ինձնից մեծ աղջկա...  :Love:  Բայց ինքը համարեց, որ քանի որ իրանից փոքր եմ, ապա չի լինի...։ Դե ես էլ եմ համարում, որ տղան պետք ա մեծ լինի (ավելի ճիշտ մեծ կամ հավասար), բայց դե հիմա ի՞նչ կարայի անեի, որ սիրահարվել էի...  ::}: 

_Հ.Գ. Սերը տարիք հարցնում ա այնքանով, որ 17 տարեկան տղան իմ կարծիքով չի կարա սիրահարվի 47 տարեկան կնոջը։_

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Սերը, չէ…սիրահարվածն է հարցնում։

----------


## Moon

Ժողովու՞րդ. էս  թեման դեռ շաունակվու՞մ ա...հմմմ...
հերիք չի էլ..... :Tongue: 
Դե չի հարցնում էլի....վերջ :Angry2:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Սերը, չէ…սիրահարվածն է հարցնում։


Կարելի է ավելացում անել...Հարցնում են նաև սիահարվածի ծնողները, բարեկաները, ընկերները, տակի, վերևի ու մեջտեղի հարևանները, կողքի բուդկում անիմաստ նստա' 25 տարվա սնիկերս ծախող տատիկները, ու տենց անթիվ շարունակվումա....

----------


## Moon

> Կարելի է ավելացում անել...Հարցնում են նաև սիահարվածի ծնողները, բարեկաները, ընկերները, տակի, վերևի ու մեջտեղի հարևանները, կողքի բուդկում անիմաստ նստա' 25 տարվա սնիկերս ծախող տատիկները, ու տենց անթիվ շարունակվումա....


Չդիմացա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Բայց 10 տարին շատ ես ասում ոնց որ


Չէ, նորմալա :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Ժողովու՞րդ. էս  թեման դեռ շաունակվու՞մ ա...հմմմ...
> հերիք չի էլ.....
> Դե չի հարցնում էլի....վերջ


Օրինակ դու կսիրահարվեիր 80 տարեկան երիտասարդի? :Blush:

----------


## Rammstein

> Օրինակ դու կսիրահարվեիր 80 տարեկան երիտասարդի?


80 տարեկան *երիտասդա՞րդ*։  :Shok:

----------


## Norton

> 80 տարեկան *երիտասդա՞րդ*։


Հա բա ի?նչ

----------


## Ռեդ

> 80 տարեկան *երիտասդա՞րդ*։


Տառասխալ կա մգացրածդ բառի մեջ  :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ա դե հարցնումա, բա ինչա անում.........  :Sad: /  խոսքը 20-30տարվա  տարբերության մասին է...
Պարզ ա , որ արդեն սիրում ես, գիտես քանի տարեկան ա ու հարցնելը լրիվ անիմաստ ա  :LOL: 
Կարելի է սիրահարվել, հիանալ, բայց սեր տածել որպես հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչի, իմ համար խորթ է ու անհասկանալի...
Ակնթարթային սեր ումա պետք, ինձ որ պետք չի...
Մի քիչ էլ վաղվա օրվա մասին մտածեք...  :Tongue:

----------


## Norton

> Տառասխալ կա մգացրածդ բառի մեջ


Ես էլ նոր նկատեցի :Shok:

----------


## Moon

> Օրինակ դու կսիրահարվեիր 80 տարեկան երիտասարդի?


հմմ...տնաշեն, դու էլ ուր հասար....դե պարզ ա չէ.... :LOL: 
պապիկի պես կսիրեի...էդքանը մենակ....լօլ :Tongue:

----------


## Dorian

> Օրինակ դու կսիրահարվեիր 80 տարեկան երիտասարդի?


Խի չէ որ? Եթե 80 տարեկան "երիտասարդին" հաջողվի ինչ-որ բան արթնացնել մեջդ... հալալ ա իրան: Բայց իմ տեսած ամենատարիքով "երիտասարդը" 60-ից մի քիչ ա մեծ: Իրան կսիրահարվեի...

----------


## Norton

> հմմ...տնաշեն, դու էլ ուր հասար....դե պարզ ա չէ....
> պապիկի պես կսիրեի...էդքանը մենակ....լօլ


Էս գրառմանը չէի անդրադառնա, եթե Մունը հետո իրան չհակասեր 


> .meka chi harcnum....


, այս ինչ-որ չաթով անիմաստա, եթե պետք է սիրես մեկին տատիկի կամ պապիկի պես, ապա դա էլ ինչ սեր: Իսկ եթե տարիքային միջակայքը փոքրա դա ուրիշ հարցա արդեն:



> Խի չէ որ? Եթե 80 տարեկան "երիտասարդին" հաջողվի ինչ-որ բան արթնացնել մեջդ... հալալ ա իրան: Բայց իմ տեսած ամենատարիքով "երիտասարդը" 60-ից մի քիչ ա մեծ: Իրան կսիրահարվեի...


Հենց էտա, որ դժվար թե առաջացնի: :Smile:

----------


## aerosmith

կոնկրետ իմ համար երբ խոսքը գնումա այն մասին , որ աղջիկը ինձանից լինի մեծ մաքսիմում 5-6 տարի, ապա այդ դեպքում կասեմ տարիք չի հարցնում, իսկ 6-ից բարձրի դեպքում այո հարցնում է, նույնը կասեմ երբ աղջիկը նույն տարիքային հարաբերությամբ փոքր լինի ինձանից։

----------

Norton (07.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Հենց էտա, որ դժվար թե առաջացնի:


«Դժվար թե»-ն դեռ չի նշանակում անհնար ա... Չէ՞

----------


## Norton

> «Դժվար թե»-ն դեռ չի նշանակում անհնար ա... Չէ՞


Համենայն դեպս ես չեմ պատկերացնում, դա կարողա առաջացնել ինչպես Մունը նշեց սեր դեպի որպես պապիկ կամ տատիկ ոչ ավելին, սիկ այստեղ քննարկվում է ուրիշ սեր:
Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում որոշակի սահմաններում: Դրանից այն կողմ արդեն սեր չի, այլ ուրիշ զգացմունք: Խոսքը չի գնում 4-5 տարվա տարիքայն տարբերության մասին:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Դրանից այն կողմ արդեն սեր չի, այլ ուրիշ զգացմունք:


Ուրիշ? Կախվածություն? Պարտավորվածություն? Թե գոյության հետևից քարշ գալ? :Think:

----------


## Norton

> Ուրիշ? Կախվածություն? Պարտավորվածություն? Թե գոյության հետևից քարշ գալ?


Դե կարելի է ամեն մեկն էլ դիտարկել առանձին-առանձին, կարելի է ասել նաև սեր, բայց դա այն սերը չի լինի , որը քննարկվում է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում որոշակի սահմաններում: Դրանից այն կողմ արդեն սեր չի, այլ ուրիշ զգացմունք: Խոսքը չի գնում 4-5 տարվա տարիքայն տարբերության մասին:


չես կարա հաստատ ասես, չեմ չոռտ նի շուտիտ ռուսի ասած :Think:  բացի դրանից ում համար 4-5 էական չի, 5-6 էլ, 8-9 էլ 13-14 էլ էական չի լինի

----------


## Երկնային

> Համենայն դեպս ես չեմ պատկերացնում, դա կարողա առաջացնել ինչպես Մունը նշեց սեր դեպի որպես պապիկ կամ տատիկ ոչ ավելին, սիկ այստեղ քննարկվում է ուրիշ սեր:


_ 

Օրինակ ես հենց նոր հիշեցի Շոն Կոնըրիին, որը չնայած իր տարիքին, բավականին գրավիչ ա համարվում, ու հաստատ կանայք կգտնվեն, որ իրան կցանկանան ու կսիրեն ոչ որպես պապիկի_

----------


## Mankik

Չի հարցնում:

----------


## Norton

> չես կարա հաստատ ասես, չեմ չոռտ նի շուտիտ ռուսի ասած բացի դրանից ում համար 4-5 էական չի, 5-6 էլ, 8-9 էլ 13-14 էլ էական չի լինի


մդաա... պարզ էի չէ գրել խոսքը 10-15 տարվա մասին չի: Ես չեմ ասում ընդհանրապես, մարդիկ կան, որոնց գրավում են ավելի հասուն տարիքի մարդիկ, խոսքը դրա մասին չի, խոսքը "տատիկ թոռնիկ" կամ "պապիկ թոռնուհի" կարգի հարաբերությունների մասինա:
Չեմ պատկերացնում մարդ, որը կարողա սիրահարվի իրա տատիկի կամ պապիկի տարիքի մարդուն, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում հավանականա: Նույնիսկ ասեմ մինչև 10-15 տարին շատ նորմալա ու շատա հանդիպում:




> Օրինակ ես հենց նոր հիշեցի Շոն Կոնըրիին, որը չնայած իր տարիքին, բավականին գրավիչ ա համարվում, ու հաստատ կանայք կգտնվեն, որ իրան կցանկանան ու կսիրեն ոչ որպես պապիկի


Հա դե ամեն մարդ չի , որ կարողա իրան էդքան վիրահատություն թույլ տալ: Օրինակ դեպքեր եմ լսել, որ մի 20-25 տարեկան աղջիկը ամուսնանումա արդեն մի ոտը գերեզմանում պապիկի հետ՝ հակված եմ մտածելու , որ այդ քայլին գնալու ուրիշ դրդապատճառներ են ունենում:

Ամփոփելով էլի կրկնեմ, որ սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց որոշակի վերապահումով :Smile:

----------


## teresa

Ողջույն... կարող եմ համոզված, 100%-ով ասել, որ ընդհանրապես սերը տարիք չի հարցնում... Ես ինքս ունեմ ամուսին, որին շատ սիրում եմ, ինքը ինձ նույնպես... ու իմ ամուսինը ինձնից 10-տարի մեծ ա... Իսկապես սերը տարիք չի հարցնում... այլ ուղղակի հարցնում ա. «արդյո՞ք դու ես իմ կյանքի էակը... մինչև մահ».. ու պատասխանելուց առաջ պետք է լիովին վստահ լինես, քանի որ դա շատ դժվար ու կարևոր հարց ա, որոշում... ու եթե կատարեցիր, ետ դարձի ճանապարհ չի լինի... Ու ես ինքս երբեք չեմ ցանկանա ետ դարձ անել ամուսնական քայլիցս....... Քանզի իմ և ամուսնուս մեջ իսկական սերն ա խոսում, ապրում..... Սերը խաղ չի այլ հաղթանակն ա քո կյանքի խաղերի, ու երբ զգում ես, որ չես կարող ապրել առանց այդ հաղթանակի, ուրեմն իրոք քոնն ա հաղթանակը, ՍԵՐը...  


*Մոդերատորական. Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։

Այս գրառումը փոխարկվել է հայատառի, հաջորդ անգամները պարզապես կջնջվեն:*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ողջույն... կարող եմ համոզված, 100%-ով ասել, որ ընդհանրապես սերը տարիք չի հարցնում... Ես ինքս ունեմ ամուսին, որին շատ սիրում եմ, ինքը ինձ նույնպես... ու իմ ամուսինը ինձնից 10-տարի մեծ ա... Իսկապես սերը տարիք չի հարցնում... այլ ուղղակի հարցնում ա. «արդյո՞ք դու ես իմ կյանքի էակը... մինչև մահ».. ու պատասխանելուց առաջ պետք է լիովին վստահ լինես, քանի որ դա շատ դժվար ու կարևոր հարց ա, որոշում... ու եթե կատարեցիր, ետ դարձի ճանապարհ չի լինի... Ու ես ինքս երբեք չեմ ցանկանա ետ դարձ անել ամուսնական քայլիցս...


Հետդարձի ճանապարհ միշտ էլ կա. դա էլ է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու ընտրությունը։ Վերջիվերջո, միջնադարում չենք ապրում։ Այլ հարց է, թե մարդ որքանով է պատրաստ դրա հետևանքներին։

----------


## Mks

Իմ կարցիքով 10-15 տարի տարբերությամբ տղամարդը ավելի ուշարիրա իր կնոջ նկատմամբ, քան 2-5 տարվա տարբերությունը:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իմ կարցիքով 10-15 տարի տարբերությամբ տղամարդը ավելի ուշարիրա իր կնոջ նկատմամբ, քան 2-5 տարվա տարբերությունը:


Իմ ընտանիքի օրինակի վրա կարող եմ ասել,որ այդպես է, մամայիս ու պապայիս պես երջանիկ ամուսիններ ես չեմ տեսել ... թու-թու-թու  :Jpit:

----------


## Surveyr

Ժողովուրդ հնուց եկած մեծական խոսք կա. 

                      «Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, կառավաթն էլ բոյ»          :Smile:

----------

Mks (25.03.2009), Safaryan (25.03.2009), Selene (05.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (05.03.2009)

----------


## Nun ...

Սերը տարիք հարցնում է, բայց հինգ րոպե հետո մոռանում  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (25.03.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պատկերացրեք տղան աղջկանից փոքր է առնվազն 3-4 տարով /մի դեպք էլ գիտեմ, երբ տարիքային տարբերությունը կազմում է 6 տարի/: Տղաները պնդում են, որ իրենց համար նշանակություն չունի աղջկա մեծ լինելը: Սակայն …
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ինչպես պիտի վարվի աղջիկը, հեռանա ու լքի՞ նրան, որպեսզի հետագայում տհաճ խնդիրներ չառաջանան, թե՞…


ընկերուհիս  իր  ամուսնուց  7  տարի  մեծ է, փառք աստծո, ապրում են հաշտ  ու  համերաշխ, ինչպես  բոլոր  ընտանիքներում, անխուսափելի են  նաեվ վեճերը:

ասում են որ  տղամարդը  մինչեվ  60-  70  տարեկան կարող է  ստանձնել  փեսացուի  կարգավիճակը, բայց  որպեսզի  տղամարդը  70 տարեկանում  երեխա ունենա, կինը  արնվազն 25- 30 տարով  պետք է փոքր  լինի:  Բայց սա  այնքան էլ  ցանկալի  չէ,  քանի  որ ինչպես հայտնի է    մեծ է  հավանականությունը, որ  մեծահասակ  ծնողներից  կծնվեն  անառողջ  երեխաներ:

Եվ  իզուր  չի  որ  բնությունը  այնպես է  կարգավորել, որ  կինը  կարող է  երեխա  ունենալ  մաքսիմում  մինչեվ  50  տարեկան, եվ  բնականաբար  այն  կինը ով  որոշել է  մայրանալ  ուշ  տարիքում,  կնախնտրի  իրենից  երիտասարդ  տղամարդուց  երեխա  ունենալ, հենց  առողջ  սերունդ  ունենալու  տեսանկյունից:

Բայց  իրականում  ամեն ինչ  սերն է  որոշում:  Չէ  որ  սերը տարիք  չի  հարցնում:
մի  լավ  խոսք  կա, որը  ռուսերենով  է  լավ  հնչում----------*любовь признак  породы*

----------

Լուսաբեր (25.03.2009)

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

Համաձայն եմ, սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց երբեմն այդ տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով զույգերը տարբեր պրոբլեմների առջև են կանգնում։ 

Օրինակ իմ ընկերուհին, ամուսնացել է իրենից մոտավորապես 10 տարի մեծ տղայի հետ։ Բան չունեմ ասելու, նրանք իրար սիրում են, իրար հետ երջանիկ են, բայց ...

Բայցերը շատ են, որովհետև տարիքային տարբերության արդյունքում տղայի մոտ խանդի զգացումը 10 անգամ մեծացել է (չէ՞ որ երիտասարդ տղաները շատ են, իսկ ընկերուհիս շատ սիրուն աղջիկ է)
 Ընկերուհուս մենակ ոչ մի տեղ չի թողնում, բառիս բուն իմաստով, խեղճ երեխան ամբողջ օրը տանը թթված նստած է, որովհետև ամուսինը աշխատում է, միայն մեկ մեկ ինստիտուտ է գնում, այն էլ ամուսնու ուղեկցությամբ ... Պատկերացնում եք, որ ինստիտուտը ավարտեց, ու էլ գնալու տեղ չլինի, ինչ է լինելու ...
Նրան նույնիսկ արգելված է մենակով փողոցով քայլելը, որովհետև ամուսնու կողմից դա ընկալվում է որպես "ի"նչ ես քեզ ցույց տալիս"։

Բան չունեմ ասելու, դա բոլորի մոտ չի լինում, և իհարկե կախված է մարդու էությունից, բայց այսպիսի դեպքեր էլ կան  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Չեղավ  :Smile: 
Էդ տղան անկախ կնոջ տարիքից ու սեռից  :Jpit:  խանդելու էր: Ավելի լավա էդ տղային տանեն հոգեբուժի մոտ, ոչ թե տարիքային տարբերության դիմաց պայքարեն ջանա  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տարիքի հետ կապ չունի ընդհանրապես: Նույն տարիքի էլ լիներ համոզված եմ նույնը կլիներ  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Սերը՝ չէ, հարևանները՝ հա:

----------

comet (25.03.2009)

----------


## comet

> Համաձայն եմ, սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց երբեմն այդ տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով զույգերը տարբեր պրոբլեմների առջև են կանգնում։ 
> 
> Օրինակ իմ ընկերուհին, ամուսնացել է իրենից մոտավորապես 10 տարի մեծ տղայի հետ։ Բան չունեմ ասելու, նրանք իրար սիրում են, իրար հետ երջանիկ են, բայց ...
> 
> Բայցերը շատ են, որովհետև տարիքային տարբերության արդյունքում տղայի մոտ խանդի զգացումը 10 անգամ մեծացել է (չէ՞ որ երիտասարդ տղաները շատ են, իսկ ընկերուհիս շատ սիրուն աղջիկ է)
>  Ընկերուհուս մենակ ոչ մի տեղ չի թողնում, բառիս բուն իմաստով, խեղճ երեխան ամբողջ օրը տանը թթված նստած է, որովհետև ամուսինը աշխատում է, միայն մեկ մեկ ինստիտուտ է գնում, այն էլ ամուսնու ուղեկցությամբ ... Պատկերացնում եք, որ ինստիտուտը ավարտեց, ու էլ գնալու տեղ չլինի, ինչ է լինելու ...
> Նրան նույնիսկ արգելված է մենակով փողոցով քայլելը, որովհետև ամուսնու կողմից դա ընկալվում է որպես "ի"նչ ես քեզ ցույց տալիս"։
> 
> Բան չունեմ ասելու, դա բոլորի մոտ չի լինում, և իհարկե կախված է մարդու էությունից, բայց այսպիսի դեպքեր էլ կան


Հայ տղամարդու դասական օրինակ :Think: 
Էդ ընկերուհիդ երկար չի դիմանա: Վաղ թե ուշ համբերության բաժակը լցվելու է: Էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն 1, 2 երեխա էլ ունեցան, ընկերուհիդ կհասկանա, որ ոտքով, գլխով խրվել է, բայց ոչինչ անել չի կարողանա:

----------

Surveyr (25.03.2009)

----------


## Venus

Իմ սիրելին փոքր է ինձանից 3 տարի  :Blush:  բայց մենք իրար շատ ենք սիրում, կարծում եմ չի խանգարի :Smile:

----------

cold skin (25.03.2009), Jarre (25.03.2009), Surveyr (25.03.2009)

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Չեղավ 
> Էդ տղան անկախ կնոջ տարիքից ու սեռից  խանդելու էր: Ավելի լավա էդ տղային տանեն հոգեբուժի մոտ, ոչ թե տարիքային տարբերության դիմաց պայքարեն ջանա


Հի հի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ բոլորի մոտ չի որ լինումա, յուրահատուկ դեպքեր կան էլի  :Tongue:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Հայ տղամարդու դասական օրինակ
> Էդ ընկերուհիդ երկար չի դիմանա: Վաղ թե ուշ համբերության բաժակը լցվելու է: Էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն 1, 2 երեխա էլ ունեցան, ընկերուհիդ կհասկանա, որ ոտքով, գլխով խրվել է, բայց ոչինչ անել չի կարողանա:


Գիտեմ, որովհետև ինքս այդպիսի նման իրավիճակի մեջ եմ եղել ... ուղակի բախտս բերել էր դեռ չէինք ամուսնացել  :Blush:

----------


## Surveyr

> Համաձայն եմ, սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց երբեմն այդ տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով զույգերը տարբեր պրոբլեմների առջև են կանգնում։ 
> 
> Օրինակ իմ ընկերուհին, ամուսնացել է իրենից մոտավորապես 10 տարի մեծ տղայի հետ։ Բան չունեմ ասելու, նրանք իրար սիրում են, իրար հետ երջանիկ են, բայց ...
> 
> Բայցերը շատ են, որովհետև տարիքային տարբերության արդյունքում տղայի մոտ խանդի զգացումը 10 անգամ մեծացել է (չէ՞ որ երիտասարդ տղաները շատ են, իսկ ընկերուհիս շատ սիրուն աղջիկ է)
>  Ընկերուհուս մենակ ոչ մի տեղ չի թողնում, բառիս բուն իմաստով, խեղճ երեխան ամբողջ օրը տանը թթված նստած է, որովհետև ամուսինը աշխատում է, միայն մեկ մեկ ինստիտուտ է գնում, այն էլ ամուսնու ուղեկցությամբ ... Պատկերացնում եք, որ ինստիտուտը ավարտեց, ու էլ գնալու տեղ չլինի, ինչ է լինելու ...
> Նրան նույնիսկ արգելված է մենակով փողոցով քայլելը, որովհետև ամուսնու կողմից դա ընկալվում է որպես "ի"նչ ես քեզ ցույց տալիս"։
> 
> Բան չունեմ ասելու, դա բոլորի մոտ չի լինում, և իհարկե կախված է մարդու էությունից, բայց այսպիսի դեպքեր էլ կան


Հա լավա որ սիրում են, երջանիկ են, բայց դա մինչև վերջ չի մնա: Սերը նենց չի որ մի անգամ զգաս, ու պրծ, սաղ կյանքը հետդա, չէէէէ տենց չի:  Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ կգա մի ժամանակ, որ ընկերուհուդ համբերության բաժակը կլցվի, որովհետև,  կգա մի պահ, որ իրա Էգոն գլուխ կբարձրացնի,  կպահանջի ու չի ստանա ըստ պահանջի, այ հենց էդ ժամանակ էլ կառաջանան լուրջ խնդիրներ: Բայց դա միայն տարիքային տարբերության խնդիր չի: աԱրդյունքը, ամեն դեպքում կախված է իրանցից, ու իրանց փոխվելու ընդունակություններից,  եթե իրոք ՍԵՐ հասկացողությունը գոյություն ունի, նրանք կհաղթահարեն տարիքային ու այլ խնդրիները, իսկ եթե ոչ՝  այլընտրանք չկա ..............

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համաձայն եմ, սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց երբեմն այդ տարիքային տարբերության պատճառով զույգերը տարբեր պրոբլեմների առջև են կանգնում։ 
> 
> Օրինակ իմ ընկերուհին, ամուսնացել է իրենից մոտավորապես 10 տարի մեծ տղայի հետ։ Բան չունեմ ասելու, նրանք իրար սիրում են, իրար հետ երջանիկ են, բայց ...
> 
> Բայցերը շատ են, որովհետև տարիքային տարբերության արդյունքում տղայի մոտ խանդի զգացումը 10 անգամ մեծացել է (չէ՞ որ երիտասարդ տղաները շատ են, իսկ ընկերուհիս շատ սիրուն աղջիկ է)
>  Ընկերուհուս մենակ ոչ մի տեղ չի թողնում, բառիս բուն իմաստով, խեղճ երեխան ամբողջ օրը տանը թթված նստած է, որովհետև ամուսինը աշխատում է, միայն մեկ մեկ ինստիտուտ է գնում, այն էլ ամուսնու ուղեկցությամբ ... Պատկերացնում եք, որ ինստիտուտը ավարտեց, ու էլ գնալու տեղ չլինի, ինչ է լինելու ...
> Նրան նույնիսկ արգելված է մենակով փողոցով քայլելը, որովհետև ամուսնու կողմից դա ընկալվում է որպես "ի"նչ ես քեզ ցույց տալիս"։


Քո նկարագրած դեպքում ոչ միայն տարիքը կապ չունի, այլև էդ աղջկա գեղեցիկ լինելը կապ չունի, հավատա։  :Wink:  Ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ ամուսինը նույն վերաբերմունքն է ունեցել տգեղ կնոջ նկատմամբ։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն ամուսնու մտածելակերպն է։ Բայց ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. էդ աղջիկը մինչև ամուսնանալը չգիտե՞ր, թե ում հետ է ամուսնանում։ Թե՞ ամուսնացել է ու հանկարծ սարսափով հայտնաբերել, որ ամուսինն էդպիսին է։  :Shok:  Լավ, բա ամուսնանալուց առաջ իր ապագա ամուսնու հետ երբևէ չէի՞ն քննարկել միմյանց հայացքներն ու պահանջները կյանքի ու իրար նկատմամբ, մասնավորապես՝ կնոջ դերն ու իրավունքներն ընտանիքում։ Հասուն ու գիտակից մարդիկ նման բաները նախքան ամուսնանալն են պարզում իրար մասին, որ հետո նման իրավիճակում չհայտնվեն։ Տվյալ դեպքում ես երկու տարբերակ եմ տեսնում. կամ աղջիկն ամուսնանալիս բավականաչափ հասուն չի եղել նման լուրջ քայլ կատարելու համար ու չի գիտակցել էդպիսի ամուսնու հետ ամուսնացած լինելու բոլոր հնարավոր հետևանքները, կամ էլ շատ լավ էլ իմացել է ամեն ինչ, բայց ամուսնացել է որոշակի շահադիտական նկատառումներից ելնելով։ Իսկ եթե երկրորդ դեպքն է, ապա նա պիտի որ քիչ թե շատ բավարարված լինի իր ներկայիս վիճակով, քանի որ եթե ամուսնացել է՝ իմանալով, որ այդպես է լինելու, ուրեմն կա նաև ինչ–որ բան, հանուն որի ինքը հանդուրժում է այդ ամենը։ Սովորաբար դա փողն է լինում։ Պարզ է, որ ոչ ոք էլ չի սիրում վանդակված ու իրավունքներից զրկված ապրել, բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնց համար կյանքում ավելի առաջնային բաներ կան, և հանուն դրանց իրենք պարզապես դիմանում են մնացածին։ Էնպես որ ես էդ աղջկան բնավ «խեղճ» չէի անվանի. նա հավանաբար ունի այն, ինչ իր համար առաջնային է, ու ենթադրում եմ, որ էդպես էլ մինչև կշարունակի ապրել իր բռնակալ ամուսնու հետ։ Ի՞նչ տարիքի մասին է խոսքը։

----------

comet (26.03.2009), Jarre (25.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (25.03.2009)

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Քո նկարագրած դեպքում ոչ միայն տարիքը կապ չունի, այլև էդ աղջկա գեղեցիկ լինելը կապ չունի, հավատա։  Ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ ամուսինը նույն վերաբերմունքն է ունեցել տգեղ կնոջ նկատմամբ։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն ամուսնու մտածելակերպն է։ Բայց ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում. էդ աղջիկը մինչև ամուսնանալը չգիտե՞ր, թե ում հետ է ամուսնանում։ Թե՞ ամուսնացել է ու հանկարծ սարսափով հայտնաբերել, որ ամուսինն էդպիսին է։  Լավ, բա ամուսնանալուց առաջ իր ապագա ամուսնու հետ երբևէ չէի՞ն քննարկել միմյանց հայացքներն ու պահանջները կյանքի ու իրար նկատմամբ, մասնավորապես՝ կնոջ դերն ու իրավունքներն ընտանիքում։ Հասուն ու գիտակից մարդիկ նման բաները նախքան ամուսնանալն են պարզում իրար մասին, որ հետո նման իրավիճակում չհայտնվեն։ Տվյալ դեպքում ես երկու տարբերակ եմ տեսնում. կամ աղջիկն ամուսնանալիս բավականաչափ հասուն չի եղել նման լուրջ քայլ կատարելու համար ու չի գիտակցել էդպիսի ամուսնու հետ ամուսնացած լինելու բոլոր հնարավոր հետևանքները, կամ էլ շատ լավ էլ իմացել է ամեն ինչ, բայց ամուսնացել է որոշակի շահադիտական նկատառումներից ելնելով։ Իսկ եթե երկրորդ դեպքն է, ապա նա պիտի որ քիչ թե շատ բավարարված լինի իր ներկայիս վիճակով, քանի որ եթե ամուսնացել է՝ իմանալով, որ այդպես է լինելու, ուրեմն կա նաև ինչ–որ բան, հանուն որի ինքը հանդուրժում է այդ ամենը։ Սովորաբար դա փողն է լինում։ Պարզ է, որ ոչ ոք էլ չի սիրում վանդակված ու իրավունքներից զրկված ապրել, բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնց համար կյանքում ավելի առաջնային բաներ կան, և հանուն դրանց իրենք պարզապես դիմանում են մնացածին։ Էնպես որ ես էդ աղջկան բնավ «խեղճ» չէի անվանի. նա հավանաբար ունի այն, ինչ իր համար առաջնային է, ու ենթադրում եմ, որ էդպես էլ մինչև կշարունակի ապրել իր բռնակալ ամուսնու հետ։ Ի՞նչ տարիքի մասին է խոսքը։


Խոսքը 23 տարեկանի մասին է, բայց հարցը ոչ մի շահադիտական նկատառումներին չի հասել: Ուղակի  նրանք առանց իրար երկար ժամանակ ճանաչելու միանգամից ամուսնացել են: Դե պատահում է, որ մարդիկ 3 կամ 6 ամիս ընկերություն են անում, ու հետո միանգամից ամուսնանում: Այդ ընթացքում, ու մոտակա 2 տարին դեռ ամեն ինչ տեսնում են վարդագույն ակնոցներով, ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև են ընկալում: 

Պրոբլեմները սկսվում են, երբ ինչպես երեխեքից մեկը ասեց, դու տալիս ես, բայց նույն չափ հետ չես ստանում, երբ զգում ես, որ քո արածները չեն գնահատում, ու ամուսինդ կամ ուղակի ընկերդ դառնում է ոչ թե մեկը ում հետ կուզենաիր ամբողջ կյանքդ անցկանեիր ու իմանայիր, որ նա ամբողջ կյանքումդ ապավեն կլինի քեզ համար, այլ ուղակի տեսնում ես, որ առաջին հերթին այդ մարդը տեսնելով, որ դու այդքանը տալիս ես, ավելին է պահանջում, ու ուղակի դառնում է գլխիդ մի ... չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ, մի մարդ, որին դու անընդհատ ուղակի "отчет" ես տալիս քո բոլոր արածների, տարբեր գնալու, ու ծախսածդ փողի մասին: 

Այդ ամենը հասկանում ես, երբ սկսում ես քո շուրջը կատարվելիքը իրա իսկական գույներով ընկալել, երբ սկսում ես քո կողքին գտնվող մարդուն ընկալել նենց ոնց որ ինքը կա, ոչ թե նենց ոնց որ դու ես ուզում նրան տեսնել ...

Ես ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ, որ միևնույն է, ինչ որ ժամանակ անց ետ ամենը կանցնի, չնայած չգիտեմ, կարող է դա նաև կախված է նրանից, թե մարդիկ իրար ինչքան շատ են սիրում ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խոսքը 23 տարեկանի մասին է, բայց հարցը ոչ մի շահադիտական նկատառումներին չի հասել: Ուղակի  նրանք առանց իրար երկար ժամանակ ճանաչելու միանգամից ամուսնացել են: Դե պատահում է, որ մարդիկ 3 կամ 6 ամիս ընկերություն են անում, ու հետո միանգամից ամուսնանում: Այդ ընթացքում, ու մոտակա 2 տարին դեռ ամեն ինչ տեսնում են վարդագույն ակնոցներով, ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև են ընկալում:


Ախր ամուսնու բռնակալ մտածելակերպի ու հիվանդագին խանդոտության մասին իմանալու համար, ինձ թվում է, մի քանի օրն էլ է բավական, էլ ուր մնաց 3 կամ 6 ամիսը։ Դու իսկապես հավատում ես, որ քո ընկերուհին ամուսնանալուց հետո՞ է հայտնաբերել իր ամուսնու մտածելակերպը։ 
Մնացած ասածներդ՝ մեկը շատ է տալիս, մյուսը՝ քիչ, և այլն, և այլն, իմ կարծիքով, առանձնապես կապ չունեն տվյալ խնդրի հետ։ 



> Այդ ամենը հասկանում ես, երբ սկսում ես քո շուրջը կատարվելիքը իրա իսկական գույներով ընկալել, երբ սկսում ես քո կողքին գտնվող մարդուն ընկալել նենց ոնց որ ինքը կա, ոչ թե նենց ոնց որ դու ես ուզում նրան տեսնել ...


Դրա համար նախքան ամուսնանալն է պետք ամեն գնով փորձել ճանաչել մարդուն, նոր ամուսնանալ, ոչ թե աչքերը փակ ամուսնանալ՝ հուսալով, որ բախտդ կբերի, ամուսինդ լավը դուրս կգա։ Էլի եմ ասում, բռնակալությունն էնպիսի հատկանիշ է, որ չի կարող մի գեղեցիկ օր հանկարծակի բուսնել ու դիմացինին անակնկալի բերել. էդպիսի մարդիկ հենց սկզբից բացահայտում են իրենց, նկատի ունեմ՝ կոնկրետ էդ գիծը։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ուրիշ շատ ու շատ գծեր ցանկության դեպքում մարդու մեջ կարելի է բացահայտել թեկուզ մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում, եթե իսկապես փորձես հնարավորինս լավ ճանաչել տվյալ մարդուն։ Բա մինչև ամուսնանալը հանդիպելու իմաստը ո՞րն է, եթե ոչ միմյանց ճանաչելն ու բացահայտելը։ Երևի շատերը սխալմամբ կարծում են, թե դրա նպատակը պարզապես լավ ժամանակ անցկացնելն է։  :Wacko: 



> Ես ձեր հետ համաձայն եմ, որ միևնույն է, ինչ որ ժամանակ անց ետ ամենը կանցնի, չնայած չգիտեմ, կարող է դա նաև կախված է նրանից, թե մարդիկ իրար ինչքան շատ են սիրում ...


Բայց ես որտե՞ղ եմ ասել, թե այդ ամենը կանցնի։  :Shok:  Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ ես գրել էի, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդպես էլ կշարունակվի մինչև վերջ։ Համենայնդեպս, քո նկարագրածից դատելով՝ ես փոփոխության համար որևէ հիմք կամ դրդապատճառ չեմ տեսնում էդ ամուսնության մեջ, չգիտեմ։  :Think:

----------

Aurora (05.04.2009)

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

> Ախր ամուսնու բռնակալ մտածելակերպի ու հիվանդագին խանդոտության մասին իմանալու համար, ինձ թվում է, մի քանի օրն էլ է բավական, էլ ուր մնաց 3 կամ 6 ամիսը։ Դու իսկապես հավատում ես, որ քո ընկերուհին ամուսնանալուց հետո՞ է հայտնաբերել իր ամուսնու մտածելակերպը։ 
> Մնացած ասածներդ՝ մեկը շատ է տալիս, մյուսը՝ քիչ, և այլն, և այլն, իմ կարծիքով, առանձնապես կապ չունեն տվյալ խնդրի հետ։


Երկար ժամանակ պետք չէ, բայց դու սիրահարված ես լինում, ու քեզ թվում է, որ հա ինքն է, քեզ թվում է թե դու նրան սիրում ես նրա բոլոր դրական ու բացասական կողմերով, թվում է թե եթե այդ բացասական կողմերը չլինեին, դու նրան չէիր սիրի ...

Չգիտեմ, կարող է դա ինչ որ միամիտ, առաջին անգամ սիրած ու սիրված աղջկա մտածելակերպ է, բայց այդ ժամանակ դու մտածում ես ու հավատում ես, որ կկարողանաս փոխել այդ մարդուն, անկախ նրանից թե քեզ քո կողքինները (ու նամանավանդ ծնողներդ) ինչ են ասում նրա մասին ... Երբեմն, նույնիսկ քո ծնողները, տեսնելով, թե դու ինչքան ես սիրում այդ մարդուն, նրանք էլ են սկսում հավատալ, որ եթե ուզենաս կարող ես փոխել (չնայած, որ իրենք էին պնդում, որ "կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխի"  :Smile:  ):




> Դրա համար նախքան ամուսնանալն է պետք ամեն գնով փորձել ճանաչել մարդուն, նոր ամուսնանալ, ոչ թե աչքերը փակ ամուսնանալ՝ հուսալով, որ բախտդ կբերի, ամուսինդ լավը դուրս կգա։


Մեր հայ աղջիկների մեջ (իմ կարծիքով), նստած է, որ եթե դու մի մարդու հետ երկար ժամանակ ընկերություն ես անում (որը իհարկե իմ նշված դեպքին չի համապատասխանում), ու վերջում հասկանում ես, որ քո կյանքը ետ մարդու հետ կարող է դժոխքի վերածվել ու դու պետք է բաժանվես այդ մարդուց ... քչերն են, որ կարողանում են այդ քայլին գնալ, որովհետև մտածում են, որ ուրշները կմտածեն, կամ ուղակի որ նրանք "տանը կմնան", ինչը իմ կարծիքով շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ սխալ է  :Think:

----------


## Jarre

> Մեր հայ աղջիկների մեջ (իմ կարծիքով), նստած է, որ եթե դու մի մարդու հետ երկար ժամանակ ընկերություն ես անում (որը իհարկե իմ նշված դեպքին չի համապատասխանում), ու վերջում հասկանում ես, որ քո կյանքը ետ մարդու հետ կարող է դժոխքի վերածվել ու դու պետք է բաժանվես այդ մարդուց ... քչերն են, որ կարողանում են այդ քայլին գնալ, որովհետև մտածում են, որ ուրշները կմտածեն, կամ ուղակի որ նրանք "տանը կմնան", ինչը իմ կարծիքով շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ սխալ է


Իհարկե շա՜տ սխալ է։  Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում։  Ո՞րն է այդ ման գալու իմաստը։  Իրար ճանաչելը չէ՞։  Ուրեմն դա ենթադրում է, որ եթե իրար լավ ճանաչեն ուրեմն կարող է հասկանան, որ իրար չեն սազում, ու հետևաբար կդադարեն իրար հետ հանդիպել ու չեն ամուսնանա։  Բա էտ դեպքում էլ ինչի՞ են մտածում, որ եթե ման ես գալիս ուրեմն պիտի ամուսնանաս։  Որ այդպես է, ուրեմն թող էլ ման չգան, թող միանգամից ամուսնանան։
Կներեք օֆտոպի համար։

----------


## dvgray

> Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է…


կարծում եմ որ մեծամասամբ հարցնում է: 
բայց լինում են դեպքեր, որ չի հարցնում: այստեղ կապ ունի, թե սիրելով նաև ինչ՞ ենք փնտրում: եթե միայն հոգեկան բավարարվածություն, ապա իհարկե չի հարցնում: Այս դեպքում կարող են հարդիպել տարբեր կոնֆիգուրացիաներ, այսինքն այստեղ կապ չունի թե որ սեռն է մեխ որը փոքր: չնայած… հիմնականում  30 -անց կանայք են փնտրում իրենցից շատ մեծ տղամարդու մոտ հոգեկան բավարարվածություն:

----------

Empty`Tears (26.03.2009), Mks (26.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Աղջիկները չգիտեմ, բայց տղաների մեծ մասը այսպես են մտածում՝ - Մենք խոսում ենք հոգու մասին՝ նայելով ոտքերին (ռուսերեն ասացվացքա): 
Իսկ մեր տղաների մեծ մասը աղջկա հետ ծանոթանալուց որոշ ժամանակ անց  սկսումա աղջկան ուժեղ հսկողության տակ պահել, եվ դա աղջիկներին չգիտեմ դուրա գալիս-թե չէ, բայց նրանք ամուսնանում են այդպիսի տղայի հետ:
Ես ճիշտա ամուսնացած չեմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով եթե զույգերը իրար չվստահեցին՝ եվ չեղավ փոխադարձ հարգանք՝- ես այդպիսի կին չէի ցանկա ունենալ: 
Կարծում եմ, որ հիմնական պատասխանատվությունը տղայի վրայա՝ օրիակի համար՝ եթե տղան կարող է դավաճանել կնոջը - ապա այդ կինը եթե չդավաճանի իր ամուսնուն՝ կդառնա մի ռոբոտ կին, ուղարկի ոնց որ ասում են՝ ամոթի եվ երեխաների խաթր ապրում ենք:

----------


## nune'

հմ...գիտեք ցավով պիտի նշեմ, որ էս հարցը հիմա ակտուալ չի ու արդեն հնացելա...բայց պատասխանեմ....ոչ չի հարցնում....

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է…*


Չի հարցնում: 
..բայց.... կարող  են սիրահարվել  ցանկացած տարիքում  ու  էտ  զգացմունքը  հետագայում  կարա  վերափոխվի  սիրո.. էս  դեպքում  չի  հարցնում:Ուղղակի  հարցը  նրանում  է  արդյոք  դա  սեր  է  թե  սիրահարվածություն,  որը  շատ է  տարբերվում  իր  նախորդից: 



> *Poqrik_Arev-ի* խոսքերից  
> Մեր հայ աղջիկների մեջ (իմ կարծիքով), նստած է, որ եթե դու մի մարդու հետ երկար ժամանակ ընկերություն ես անում (որը իհարկե իմ նշված դեպքին չի համապատասխանում), ու վերջում հասկանում ես, որ քո կյանքը ետ մարդու հետ կարող է դժոխքի վերածվել ու դու պետք է բաժանվես այդ մարդուց ... քչերն են, որ կարողանում են այդ քայլին գնալ, որովհետև մտածում են, որ ուրշները կմտածեն, կամ ուղակի որ նրանք "տանը կմնան", ինչը իմ կարծիքով շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ սխալ է


Գիտեք,  ինչքան  էլ  հասկանանք  և  ցանկություն լինի  պայքարելու,  այնուամենայնիվ  մարդը  կախված  է  հասարակական  կարծիքից, լինի  դա  դրական  թե  բացասական  առումով: Քչերն  են  լրիվ  անտեսում  այդ  կարծիքը//  իմ  կարծիքով անգամ  նմանները  չկան//: Պարզապես  պետք  է  սովորել  իրարից  զանազանել  *կարևորը  անհրաժեշտից*: Ինչը  քո  համար  կարևոր  է`  այն  էլ  առաջնային  է: Եվ  եթե  մեկը  գտնում  է,  որ  իր համար  տվյալ  դեպքում  «տանը  չմնալը»  մահացու  վտանգա,  ուրեմն հետագայում  էլ  չի կարելի   դժոխքային  կյանքի  պատճառը   ման  գալ  ուրիշների  մեջ: Իսկ  ընտանիք  կազմելու  հարցում  ես  կարծում  եմ  արժե առաջնայինը  ընդունել  սեփական  զգացողությունները:

----------

Kita (04.04.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Սերը լեզու ունի , որ մի բան էլ հարցնի? :Hands Up:

----------

Ֆոտոն (24.08.2010)

----------


## Universe

> Սերը լեզու ունի , որ մի բան էլ հարցնի?


Լեզուն ո՞րնա, մեկ մեկ ԴԱԺԵ  լեզվինելա տալիս :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (24.08.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Կարծում եմ սեր անելն ա տարիք հարցնում..... :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (24.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է…`````

Միանշանակ ՈՉ , նայած ինչ սեր  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է…`````
> 
> Միանշանակ ՈՉ , նայած ինչ սեր


Չհասկացա, հիմա միանշանակ «ո՞չ», թե՞ նայած ինչ դեպք  :Dntknw:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չհասկացա, հիմա միանշանակ «ո՞չ», թե՞ նայած ինչ դեպք


Նայած տարիք: :Pardon:

----------


## Katka

> Նայած տարիք:


Նայած մարդ: :Secret:

----------


## Shah

Եթե կոնկրետ թեմայի վերնագրին պատասխանեմ` չէ: Բայց հենց հայերիս մոտ շատ կոմպլեքսներ ու շատ հարցերի ոչ_ճիշտ տեսակետներ կան, հետևաբար շրջապատի ազդեցության տակ ստացվում ա որ սերը ոչ միայն տարիք ա հարցնում, այլև ֆինանսական ապահովվածություն, գեղեցկություն հավատարմություն և այլ բաներ էլ ա հարցնում: Հա, ինչ արած հիմա տենց ա, սիրել ասելով մարդիկ առաջվա պես ռոմանտիկա ու նման "անհեթեթություններ" չեն փնտրում, այլ գլոբալ ճգնաժամի ապրելու հեռանկարներն են դիտարկում, որը ցավոք տևում ա իրանց համար մի ամբողջ կյանք...
Մի հատ արտահայտություն կարդացի ու էդ դուրս եկավ.. 



> Պրոբլեմները սկսվում են, երբ դու տալիս ես,  բայց նույն չափ հետ չես ստանում


Ուղղակի շնորհակալություն, ի միջի այլոց ա ասված բայց դիպուկ )

----------


## Katka

> Եթե կոնկրետ թեմայի վերնագրին պատասխանեմ` չէ: Բայց հենց հայերիս մոտ շատ կոմպլեքսներ ու շատ հարցերի ոչ_ճիշտ տեսակետներ կան, հետևաբար շրջապատի ազդեցության տակ ստացվում ա որ սերը ոչ միայն տարիք ա հարցնում, այլև ֆինանսական ապահովվածություն, գեղեցկություն հավատարմություն և այլ բաներ էլ ա հարցնում: Հա, ինչ արած հիմա տենց ա, սիրել ասելով մարդիկ առաջվա պես ռոմանտիկա ու նման "անհեթեթություններ" չեն փնտրում, այլ գլոբալ ճգնաժամի ապրելու հեռանկարներն են դիտարկում, որը ցավոք տևում ա իրանց համար մի ամբողջ կյանք...
> Մի հատ արտահայտություն կարդացի ու էդ դուրս եկավ.. 
> Ուղղակի շնորհակալություն, ի միջի այլոց ա ասված բայց դիպուկ )





> Պրոբլեմները սկսվում են, երբ դու տալիս ես, բայց նույն չափ հետ չես ստանում


Դու էլ մի տուր:

Հ.Գ. Դիպուկ չի ասված, կարծում եմ:

----------


## Sagittarius

սերը ամեն ինչ ա հարցնում 

կարելի ա ասել՝ սերը չափից դուրս շատ հարցեր ա տալիս :Wink:

----------

tikopx (24.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Դու էլ մի տուր:


Ես նման խնդիր չունեմ: 
Իսկ տվողները չեն կարում չտան, ո՞նց կարաս սահմանափակում դնես սիրո զգացումի վրա: Նամանավանդ աղջիկների մոտ դա հաստատ չի ստացվում, տղաները էլի մի քիչ կարողանում են կառավարել ու նման կերպով շուտ հետ են կանգնում ստից_սիրուց:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:07 ----------




> Հ.Գ. Դիպուկ չի ասված, կարծում եմ:


 Դե, քո մեկնաբանությանն եմ սպասում: Եթե ավելի "ճիշտ" ասես միգուցե քո՞նը ավելի "դիպուկ" լինի:

----------


## Eliza1

Վերջերս նման մի դեպքի եմ ականատես եղել, երբ կինը ամուսնուց  մեծ է  10 տարով…Նրանք արդեն  երկու երեխա ունեն, սակայն ամուսինը մտածում է ամուսնալուծվելու մասին…Կնոջ հետ հազվադեպ է դուրս գալիս,  ամաչելով տարիքային տարբերությունից…Կարծում եմ, որ կյանքում կան այնպիսի օրինաչափություններ, որոնց հետևելը ճիշտ է, համենայն դեպս հետագայում սխալներից խուսափոլու ավելի մեծ շանս է տալիս:Իսկ հակառակի մասին/այսինք տղան է աղջկանից մոտ 10 տարով մեծ/կասեմ, որ առավել ընդունելի է:Կարծում եմ  իդեալական տարիքային տարբերություն այն է, երբ տղան աղջկանից մեծ է 2-5 տարով:

----------

tikopx (24.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Չհասկացա, հիմա միանշանակ «ո՞չ», թե՞ նայած ինչ դեպք


ՈՉ միանշանակ

----------


## Katka

> Դե, քո մեկնաբանությանն եմ սպասում: Եթե ավելի "ճիշտ" ասես միգուցե քո՞նը ավելի "դիպուկ" լինի:


Նենց տպավորություն է մոտս, որ սահմանումներով ես ապրում: Ավելի ճիշտ, ավելի դիպուկ: Տղաների մոտ, աղջիկների մոտ:Իսկ դու ավելի ճիշտը գիտե՞ս, որ ավելի դիպուկ համարվեմ:

Ասողը էգոյի հետ խնդիր ունի: Դու երբ ինչ-որ բան տալիս ես, սիրում ես եւն, դա քեզ արդեն իսկ ենթադրվում է, որ հաճույք է պատճառում,իսկ ինչի ես դիմացինից սպասում նույն չափի բլա,բլա,բլա: Պրեբլեմը նրանում չի, որ նույն չափի չես ստանում, նրանում է, որ նույն չափի ստանալու մասին մտածում ես:Հը՞, ավելի դիպուկ եմ, թե՞  :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

ժող. ջան ,մենակ չհասնեք ել ի<<կարճ շրջազգեստ >> թեմայի օրին: :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> սերը ամեն ինչ ա հարցնում 
> 
> կարելի ա ասել՝ սերը չափից դուրս շատ հարցեր ա տալիս


Սեր կա, տարիք չէ, գրպանի պարունակություն, սոցիալական կարգավիճակ ու պաշտոն էլ ա հարցնում:

Կոնկրետ տարիքի դեպքում, եթե տարբերությունը +/- 10 տարի չի, ուրեմն կարելի ա ասել հարցնում է: Ասենք չեմ պատկերացնում էլի ո՞նց կարելի ա 12 տարով մեծ կնոջը սիրել: Տղամարդու դեպքում էլի կարելի ա մինչև 15 տարին էլ նորմալ համարել, բայց ոչ ավել:

----------


## Արծիվ

Սերը միշտ էլ տարիք հարցնում է, իսկ այ սեքսը չի հարցնում  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ հարգելի՛ս  :Smile: 

Ի՞նչպիսի սիրո մասին ենք խոսում մենք՝  :Xeloq: 

Սեր որը եղել ու անցել գնացել է  :Think:  աաա.... դա սեր չ՞է, իսկ ո՞վ է ասում:  Երևի հրապուրանք, ով գիտի:
Սեր որը եղել է, կա ու շարունակվում է մինչև խոր ծերություն  :Think:  

Եկենք սրան անվանենք իսկական, ջինջ մաքուր սեր: Մի քանի ամիս, տարի տևող այդ ժամանակահատվածում մարդը չի կարող սիրել, կարող միայն հրապուրվել ու այդպես ապրել մի որոշ ժամանակ, բայց քանի որ ինքը չի սիրում հետևաբար երկար չի տևում: Կողքից, կամ այդ պահին մարդկանց աչկերում երևում է սեր, բայց դա այդքան էլ էդպես չի:

Մարդը իր կյանքի ընթացքում կարող է ընդամենը մեկ անգամ սիրել:  :Love: 

Սիրում եմ քեզ Ս...  :Love:

----------


## Արծիվ

Դե ես պարզապես կատակեցի, իսկ եթե ուզում ես լուրջ իմանաս ապա իհարկե իսկական սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց դե կյանքում միշտ լինում են բացառություններ որ չի կարելի առհամարել ու անցնել դրա վրայով, ինչա թե սիրում ես տվյալ անձին: Օրինակ, շատ հնարավոր է որ մի երիտասարդ տղա կամ աղջիկ սիրահարվի ասենք թե մի 60 տարին անց անձի վրա ու դա նրա կարծիքով ճիշտ լինի և ասի թե ես սիրում եմ նրան ու ես նրա հետ երջանիկ կլինեմ: Ի՞նչ է դու էլ կհամաձայնվես նրա կարծիքին  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Նենց տպավորություն է մոտս, որ սահմանումներով ես ապրում: Ավելի ճիշտ, ավելի դիպուկ: Տղաների մոտ, աղջիկների մոտ:Իսկ դու ավելի ճիշտը գիտե՞ս, որ ավելի դիպուկ համարվեմ:


 Շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, որոշ բաներ կան, որոնց դեպքում սահմանումներով եմ ապրում, պատկերացրու դրանից ավելի դժբախտ չեմ ապրում: Ես էդ գրառմանը ուղղակի իմ գնահատականը տվեցի ու շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի:



> Ասողը էգոյի հետ խնդիր ունի: Դու երբ ինչ-որ բան տալիս ես, սիրում ես եւն, դա քեզ արդեն իսկ ենթադրվում է, որ հաճույք է պատճառում,իսկ ինչի ես դիմացինից սպասում նույն չափի բլա,բլա,բլա: Պրեբլեմը նրանում չի, որ նույն չափի չես ստանում, նրանում է, որ նույն չափի ստանալու մասին մտածում ես:Հը՞, ավելի դիպուկ եմ, թե՞


1. Ես ի նկատի ունեի հարաբերությունները, ուշադրությունը, տրված զգացմունքները:
2. Եթե դու պատրաստ ես էդ ամենը տաս ու դրա փոխարեն ոչ մի բան չպահանջես` ուղղակի մալադեց:
3. Եթե էդքան զգացմունքները չստանալով դա ինքնաբերաբար չես զգում, այլ էդ ուղղությամբ պիտի հատուկ մտածես որ նոր հասկանաս` ուրեմը ասելու բան չունեմ...
4. Հեգնական տոնով մի խոսա, Արամայիս_Սահակյաններ ֆորումում կան:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Վերջերս նման մի դեպքի եմ ականատես եղել, երբ կինը ամուսնուց  մեծ է  10 տարով…Նրանք արդեն  երկու երեխա ունեն, սակայն ամուսինը մտածում է ամուսնալուծվելու մասին…Կնոջ հետ հազվադեպ է դուրս գալիս,  ամաչելով տարիքային տարբերությունից…Կարծում եմ, որ կյանքում կան այնպիսի օրինաչափություններ, որոնց հետևելը ճիշտ է, համենայն դեպս հետագայում սխալներից խուսափոլու ավելի մեծ շանս է տալիս:Իսկ հակառակի մասին/այսինք տղան է աղջկանից մոտ 10 տարով մեծ/կասեմ, որ առավել ընդունելի է:Կարծում եմ  իդեալական տարիքային տարբերություն այն է, երբ տղան աղջկանից մեծ է 2-5 տարով:


Շատ դեպքերում, ամեն ինչ կախված է հենց կնոջից: Շատ հնարավոր է, որ այս պատմության մեջ կինը երկու երեխա ունենալուց հետո մի փոքր գիրացել է, կորցրել է նախկին «մարզավիճակը» եւ սկսել է կոմպլեքսավորվել դրանից: Ցանկացած էմոցիա, լինի դրական թե բացասական, որպես ինֆորմացիա անմիջապես փոխանցվում է դիմացինին: Համոզված եմ, որ այդ կինը իր մտքի մեջ չափից մեծ ակցենտ է դնում իր տարիքային տարբերությանը, անընդհատ ինչ որ բանից վախենում է, որ ամուսինը մեկ այլ՝ ավելի երիտասարդ կնոջով կհրապուրվի, նման մտքերը մարդիկ մագնիսի պես միանգամից որսում են եւ սկսում համարել իրենց սեփականը:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մեր *գյուղում* մի ընտանիք կա, ուր կինը 17 տարով մեծ է ամուսնուց։ 3 աղջիկ են ունեցել, մեծացրել, ամուսնացրել, թոռնիկներ ունեն ու հիմա էլ հաշտ-համերաշխ ապրում են։  :Love:

----------

Ariadna (25.08.2010), Ուլուանա (25.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Էնպես, որ վախեցեք, ոչ թե տարիքային տարբերությունից, այլ սեփական մտքերից: Սերը տարիք չի հարցրել եւ չի էլ հարցնի:

----------

Ariadna (25.08.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Ըստ իս այս հարզը միանշանակ չես կարող պատասխանել.... 
նայաց որ տեսանկյունուց...
 զույգերի միջև տարիքային տարբերությունը, ինձ համար դժվար է պատկերացնել տարբեր սերնդի, այսինքն 10-15 ու ավելի տարիքային տարբերությամբ զույգերի միջև սիրո գեղեցկությունը, տարիք է գալիս, երբ ակտիվությունը փոխարինում ես պասիվությամբ,շուտ ես հոգնում....,  իսկ կողակցիդ մոտ ակտիվությունը թուլանալու միտք չունի... լի է եռանդով..... հակասություններ են առաջանում, Սերը մարում է կամ մոռացվում.... :Shok: 

իսկ թե սիրո տարիք ասացը վերցնենք մարդու սիրել-սիրվելու տարիքը, ապա իսկապես սերը տարիք չի հարցնում... :Love:

----------

AMzone (07.02.2011)

----------


## Sasha

Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:

----------

Ungrateful (28.07.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


Բայց խի՞ ապագա չունի: Մարդիկ 30 տարի տարբերությամբ են սիրում ամուսնանում:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.07.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Նման թեմա կա այստեղ

----------

Ungrateful (28.07.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

***:

----------


## Sasha

> ***:


ի՞նչ են նշանակում աստղերը:

Գիտեք, ուզում եմ ավելի շատ իրական կյանքից օրինակներ: Թե չէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ընդհանրապես կան մարդիկ, որոնք տարբեր տարիքի են եվ ամուսնանում են:

----------


## VisTolog

> ի՞նչ են նշանակում աստղերը:
> 
> Գիտեք, ուզում եմ ավելի շատ իրական կյանքից օրինակներ: Թե չէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ընդհանրապես կան մարդիկ, որոնք տարբեր տարիքի են եվ ամուսնանում են:


Հա, խի չկան: Մեր հարևանը ամուսնացելա իրանից 15 տարի փոքր աղջկա հետ: :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ի՞նչ են նշանակում աստղերը:
> 
> Գիտեք, ուզում եմ ավելի շատ իրական կյանքից օրինակներ: Թե չէ բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ընդհանրապես կան մարդիկ, որոնք տարբեր տարիքի են եվ ամուսնանում են:


ապեր ինչ կապ ունի իրական կյանք, օրինակներ, քեզ համար ինչ տարբերություն Պողոսը իրանից քանի տարի մեծ աղջկա հետ ա եղել: Դու հավանում ես, ինքը քեզ հավանում ա, ֆսյո, իրար հետ եք: Չի հավանում՝ ուրիշին սկսի ման գալ. սեր-մեր չկա, երկու մարդ իրար ուզում են, իրար հետ են լինում /մինչև չձանձրանան/, չեն ուզում՝ ուրիշին են գտնում:

----------

Skeptic (28.07.2011), VisTolog (28.07.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես էլ մխիթարեմ  :Jpit:  Ընկերուհուս ամուսինը իրենից 7 տարի փոքր է և շատ երջանիկ են, արդեն 3 տարեկան տղա էլ ունեն  :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


Ճիշտ ես նկատել, որ այդ սերը շատ մեծ ապագա չունի: Մի տասը տարի հետո դու կգտնվես ուժերի ծաղկման շրջանում, քո շուրջբոլորը բազմաթիվ ջահել աղջիկներ կպտտվեն, որոնք քեզ դուր կգան և հաճելի կլինեն, մինչդեռ քո մյուս կեսը, ում տարիքը շատ ավելի մոտ կլինի քառասունին, քան մեկ այլ տարիքի, խանդից դժոխքի կվերածի քո կյանքը: 
Սա, ինչպես ասում են շաբլոն պատասխան: Սերը ոչ մի օրենքի չի ենթարկվում: Մի լսիր ոչ ոքի և այնպես արա ինչպես հարմար ես գտնում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հետաքրքիր ա... ժամանակին թեմա բացելու փոխարեն ես վերցրեցի ու ամուսնացա... 
Արի ու մի ասա՝ կարելի էր ֆորումում խալխին հարցնել..  :Think: 

*Ան*, նենց եմ կարոտել  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2011), Chuk (01.08.2011), Inna (29.07.2011), Kita (29.07.2011), murmushka (30.07.2011), Sagittarius (28.07.2011), Skeptic (29.07.2011), VisTolog (28.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (05.08.2011)

----------


## Lem

26 տարեկանները ո՞ր օրվանից տարիքով մեծ կանայք դարձան:

----------

ՆանՍ (29.07.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> 26 տարեկանները ո՞ր օրվանից տարիքով մեծ կանայք դարձան:


 դե տասնութ տարեկանի համար մեծ է բա ինչ է. ես կասեի պառավ է :Smile:

----------

Մանուլ (28.07.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում:


Չես մտածե՞լ, գուցե դու էլ նրա համար ես երեխա երևում  :Pardon:

----------


## Malxas

Մեր գործի տեղը մեկը կար: Քսանյոթ տարեկան էր: Ամուսնալուծվեց կնոջից, երկու մանկահասակ երեխաներին թողեց ու ամուսնացավ քառասուն տարեկան կնոջ հետ:

----------


## Sasha

> Չես մտածե՞լ, գուցե դու էլ նրա համար ես երեխա երևում


մտածում եմ, դրա համար էլ տատանվում եմ: Գուցե հիմա լավա, կիրք կա, սեքս կա, լավա, բայց հետագա համատեղ կյանքում կարողա դժվարություններ լինեն, մյուս կողմից էլ սիրում եմ, պոկվել չի ստացվում դեռ, սիրտս քաշումա:

----------


## Ameli

> Մեր գործի տեղը մեկը կար: Քսանյոթ տարեկան էր: Ամուսնալուծվեց կնոջից, երկու մանկահասակ երեխաներին թողեց ու ամուսնացավ քառասուն տարեկան կնոջ հետ:


 :Fool:  սերը տարիք չի հարցնում  :Wacko:    /բայց պիտի հարցներ/

----------


## Freeman

> սերը տարիք չի հարցնում


Բայց ամուսնությունը հարցնում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Malxas (28.07.2011), Maxpayne (30.07.2011), Էլիզե (30.07.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> սերը տարիք չի հարցնում    /բայց պիտի հարցներ/


Բա իհարկե պիտի հարցներ: Բացի այդ կնոջից չի կարելի բաժանվել միայն հիմք ընդունելով, որ սկսել ես ուրիշին սիրել: Ամուսնական երդմանը պիտի տեր կանգնել: Էլ չեմ խոսում երեխաների մասին...

----------

Ameli (28.07.2011), Freeman (28.07.2011), Varzor (29.07.2011)

----------


## Sasha

էկեք չշեղվենք թեմայից:

----------


## Malxas

> սերը տարիք չի հարցնում    /բայց պիտի հարցներ/


Բա իհարկե պիտի հարցներ: Բացի այդ կնոջից չի կարելի բաժանվել միայն հիմք ընդունելով, որ սկսել ես ուրիշին սիրել: Ամուսնական երդմանը պիտի տեր կանգնել: Էլ չեմ խոսում երեխաների մասին...

----------


## Ameli

> Մեր գործի տեղը մեկը կար: Քսանյոթ տարեկան էր: Ամուսնալուծվեց կնոջից, երկու մանկահասակ երեխաներին թողեց ու ամուսնացավ քառասուն տարեկան կնոջ հետ:


 :Fool:   Սերը տարիք չի հարցնում  :Wacko:   /բայց պիտի հարցներ/




> Ameli>> մտածում եմ, դրա համար էլ տատանվում եմ: Գուցե հիմա լավա, կիրք կա, սեքս կա, լավա, բայց հետագա համատեղ կյանքում կարողա դժվարություններ լինեն, մյուս կողմից էլ սիրում եմ, պոկվել չի ստացվում* դեռ,* սիրտս քաշումա:


Փաստորոն փորձում ես "պոկվել", բայց չի ստացվում… հետագա համատեղ կյանքի դժվարությունները ձեզնից ա կախված, գուցե ձեր սերը այնքան մեծ լինի, որ ոչ մի դժվարություն էլ չնկատեք, չգիտեմ, չեմ ուզում խորհրդատու լինել…

----------


## Malxas

> էկեք չշեղվենք թեմայից:


Սաշ, կներես, բայց մի բան անցավ մտքովս: Կարող է մեզ ես խոսեցնում ու ոչ մի աղջիկ էլ չկա? ոչ քսանվեց տարեկան, ոչ քսանյոթ? Չնեղանաս, սկզբից ներողություն եմ խնդրել:

----------


## Sasha

դժվարանում եմ ջոկեմ, միայն սեքսնա ինձ եվ իրան կապում, թե տակը լուրջ զգացմունք էլ կա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> մտածում եմ, դրա համար էլ տատանվում եմ: Գուցե հիմա լավա, կիրք կա, *սեքս կա*, լավա, բայց հետագա համատեղ կյանքում կարողա դժվարություններ լինեն, մյուս կողմից էլ սիրում եմ, պոկվել չի ստացվում դեռ, սիրտս քաշումա:


բա էլ ինչումն է խնդիրը... ստիպում ա ամուսնանա՞ք, ասա փոքր եմ, մի քիչ մեծանամ՝ կերևա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (28.07.2011), Mephistopheles (29.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (30.07.2011)

----------


## Sasha

կա, դեկտեմբերին քսանվեց տարեկան կդառնա:

----------


## Sasha

> Սաշ, կներես, բայց մի բան անցավ մտքովս: Կարող է մեզ ես խոսեցնում ու ոչ մի աղջիկ էլ չկա? ոչ քսանվեց տարեկան, ոչ քսանյոթ? Չնեղանաս, սկզբից ներողություն եմ խնդրել:


կա, դեկտեմբերին քսանվեց տարեկան կդառնա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ալեքսանդր ջան, եթե իհարկե դու էս թեման տժժալու համար չես բացել, ապա քեզ ավելի շատ պետք ա հետաքրքրի՝ ինչ ա մտածում կինը, որի մտավոր զարգացման մակարդակին դու կհասնես մոտ տասնհինգ տարի հետո, քան էն, թե ինչ ես դու մտածում:

Ու դա անձամբ քեզ հետ կապված չի...ինչքան ուզում ա դու խելացի լինես, եթե այդպիսին ես, քեզնից ութ տարի մեծ կնոջ հետ դու մտավորապես հավասար կլինես ա՜հագին ժամանակ հետո: Դա էդպես ա: Կանայք ավելի շուտ են զարգանում, ուզեք, թե չուզեք:

Նենց որ, մտածի՝ որքանով ես դու իրան համապատասխան, ոչ թե հակառակը  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (28.07.2011), Ariadna (28.07.2011), Mephistopheles (29.07.2011), murmushka (30.07.2011), Win Wolf (28.07.2011), Yevuk (28.07.2011), Էլիզե (30.07.2011), Մինա (31.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2011), ՆանՍ (01.08.2011), Ուլուանա (05.08.2011)

----------


## Sasha

> Նենց որ, մտածի՝ որքանով ես դու իրան համապատասխան, ոչ թե հակառակը


Թեման բացելու իմաստը հենց քո գրած միտքն էր, ճիշտն ասած:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ալեքսանդր ջան, եթե իհարկե դու էս թեման տժժալու համար չես բացել, ապա քեզ ավելի շատ պետք ա հետաքրքրի՝ ինչ ա մտածում կինը, որի մտավոր զարգացման մակարդակին դու կհասնես մոտ տասնհինգ տարի հետո, քան էն, թե ինչ ես դու մտածում:
> 
> Ու դա անձամբ քեզ հետ կապված չի...ինչքան ուզում ա դու խելացի լինես, եթե այդպիսին ես, քեզնից ութ տարի մեծ կնոջ հետ դու մտավորապես հավասար կլինես ա՜հագին ժամանակ հետո: *Դա էդպես ա: Կանայք ավելի շուտ են զարգանում, ուզեք, թե չուզեք:*
> 
> Նենց որ, մտածի՝ որքանով ես դու իրան համապատասխան, ոչ թե հակառակը


Էէէէէէէ... օֆֆտոպը թարգեք  :Angry2:   էսի ուրիշ հեքիաթից ա

----------

Rammstein (29.07.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Թեման բացելու իմաստը հենց քո գրած միտքն էր, ճիշտն ասած:


Ու դու իսկապես մտածում ես, որ մականունների հավաքածուն, որոնց դու չես ճանաչում, որոնք քեզ ոչինչ չեն ասում, բացի տառախմբից, կարող են քեզ կենսապես կարևոր խորհուրդ տա՞լ:
Միշտ ուզեցել եմ նման թեմաների իմաստը հասկանալ:
Իսկապես, ի՞նչ ես դու մարդկանցից ուզում:
Որ քեզ կյանք սովորեցնե՞ն: Որ օտարը քեզ ասի ՝ սեքսի համար ես քեզնից մեծ կնոջն ուզում թե իսկական սիրո՞:

----------

Ameli (28.07.2011), Ariadna (28.07.2011), Maxpayne (30.07.2011), Win Wolf (28.07.2011), Մինա (31.07.2011), ՆանՍ (01.08.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Թեման բացելու իմաստը հենց քո գրած միտքն էր, ճիշտն ասած:


աղջիկներին մի լսի, դու մտածելու բան չունես, թո ինքը մտածի: Առավել ևս որ Գալաթեան պնդում ա, որ էտ իրանց մոտ ավելի լավ ա ստացվում:

----------

Ungrateful (28.07.2011), Varzor (29.07.2011)

----------


## Sasha

> Ու դու իսկապես մտածում ես, որ մականունների հավաքածուն, որոնց դու չես ճանաչում, որոնք քեզ ոչինչ չեն ասում, բացի տառախմբից, կարող են քեզ կենսապես կարևոր խորհուրդ տա՞լ:
> Միշտ ուզեցել եմ նման թեմաների իմաստը հասկանալ:
> Իսկապես, ի՞նչ ես դու մարդկանցից ուզում:
> Որ քեզ կյանք սովորեցնե՞ն: Որ օտարը քեզ ասի ՝ սեքսի համար ես քեզնից մեծ կնոջն ուզում թե իսկական սիրո՞:


Հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ կարողա լինեն հանկարծ մարդկանցից, որ իրանց կյանքւոմ էղելա տենց բան:

----------


## Ameli

> աղջիկներին մի լսի, դու մտածելու բան չունես, թո ինքը մտածի: Առավել ևս որ Գալաթեան պնդում ա, որ էտ իրանց մոտ ավելի լավ ա ստացվում:


 :Jpit:   Գալաթեան խաբում ա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ կարողա լինեն հանկարծ մարդկանցից, որ իրանց կյանքւոմ էղելա տենց բան:


Բայց ախր մենք կյանքի մասին ենք խոսում  :Smile:  Քո կյանքի, ի դեպ:
Ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի...
Դու կարաս լսես Սագիտարիուսին, որ իրան կանանցից բարձր ա համարում, կարաս լսես ինձ, որ ասում եմ՝ ընկերուհիդ ա որ պետք ա որոշի, ոչ թե դու... որտև իրան հաստատ ավելիւ դժվար ա..
Ինքը գիտի՞ քո էս հարցականների մասին, գիտի՞, որ դու էնքան կորած ես քեզ համարում, որ խալխից ես խորհուրդ հարցնում: Իր հետ դու խոսել ե՞ս էս թեմայով: իրեն սա դուր կգա՞ր:

----------

Ameli (28.07.2011), murmushka (30.07.2011), Varzor (29.07.2011), Մինա (31.07.2011), ՆանՍ (01.08.2011)

----------


## Sasha

հա, լավ, տենց տխուր մի սարքի ամեն ինչ: էդքան դաժան չի ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հա, լավ, տենց տխուր մի սարքի ամեն ինչ: էդքան դաժան չի ամեն ինչ:


Բա ի՞նչ գործ ունես ուրեմն ստեղ էս թեմայով: Պարապ ե՞ս:

----------


## Sasha

> Բա ի՞նչ գործ ունես ուրեմն ստեղ էս թեմայով: Պարապ ե՞ս:


#32 պոստը նայի:

համ ել սիրուն ավատար ունես:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> #32 պոստը նայի:
> 
> համ ել սիրուն ավատար ունես:


Գիտեմ, ապրես:
Քոնն էլ շատ ստանդարտ ա ի դեպ: Գուցե սպորտի բաժնում ֆսյո տակի թեմա բացեիր: Ավելի շատ ասելիք գուցե ունենայիր: 

Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ զուտ հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ հավաքելու համար թեմադ ճիշտ չի ընտրված, Ալեքսանդր: 
Այ եթե հարցնեիր՝ մարդիկ ավելի շատ Վիվայից են օգտվում, թե Բիլայնից, ուրիշ բան: Լիքը կարծիքներ կունենայիր, մինուսներ, պլյուսներ: Կամ որ "թմին" էն բալետ անում՝ Բարսային թե Ռեալին: 
Իսկ ստեղ դու բացել ես միթոմ կենսապես կարևոր թեմա, բայց ինքդ ասում ես, որ սիտուացիան էդքան տրագիկ չի: Նենց էլի, հավեսի համար բացել ես:

Ու ես էլի գալիս եմ նույն մտքին:
Ինչի՞ են բացվում նման սրտաճմլիկ բովանդակությամբ թեմաները երիտասարդության կողմից, որոնք իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում՝ իրենց պետք էր դա, թե ոչ ի վերջո::

----------

Ariadna (28.07.2011), Կաթիլ (29.07.2011), Մինա (31.07.2011)

----------


## Sasha

սպորտի ու կինոյի ու երգերի ու հոգեբանության մասին գրել եմ կարծիքներ արդեն, ու գրում եմ:
Բայց կյանքիս իմաստը ավելի սիրո ու սիրելով ապրելու մասին եմ պատկերացնում, ուզում եմ իսկական սեր գտնել...ոնց որ Բիթլզի երգի մեջ, չնայած Բիտլս էդքան ել չեմ սիրում:

----------


## Universe

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


Սաշա ջան,էտ երևի սեր չի,ուղղակի հրապուրանքա,որը կախվածա էտ մարդու մասին քո ունեցած բուռն ու լավ կարծիքից,իսկ իսկական սերը,դա նայա, երբ սիրում ես մարդու նույնիսկ թերությունները,իսկ դու իրա թերությունների մասի՞ն ինչ կասես...

Նկատե՞լ ես նրանից թերություն, չէ չէ՞, որովհետև հրապուրված ես,այ որ հետև քո մոտիկությունը գնա ուրիշ հարթության վրա, էտ ժամանակ կզգաս, ւ շատ հաճախալինում հիասթափությունները, դաժը երբ ահավոր մեկին սիրում ես, բայց էտ սերը միանգամից ատելությանա վերածվում... ուֆ, ինչ մի խորացա... մի խոսքով, բայց քեզ հալալա... իրոք... Ռեալի ավատարկենդ դզեց...  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես էլ մխիթարեմ  Ընկերուհուս ամուսինը իրենից 7 տարի փոքր է և շատ երջանիկ են, արդեն 3 տարեկան տղա էլ ունեն


Հայրս ու մայրս 10 տարվա տարբերություն ունեն:  :Cool:

----------


## Նարե

Սաշա ես ինքս չեմ պատրաստվում քեզ որևէ խորհուրդ տամ, բայց ուղղակի իմ կարծիքը կասեմ,  ինձ համար կոնկրետ մի շատ ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն կա այս հարցում, ցանկացած պարագայում դու չես ընտրի այդ աղջկան/կնոջը: Եթե նա իսկապես այդքան կարևոր ու սիրելի լիներ քեզ համար, ինչպես փորձեցիր բացատրել առաջին գրառման ժամանակ
1. քո կողմից գոնե այս թեման բացված չէր լինի, այլ դու արդեն հստակ քայլեր կանեիր նրա կողքին լինելու համար/կհաղթահարեիր խնդիրները քեզ շրջապատող հասարակության հետ, որոնք կարծում եմ անխուսափելի էին
2. համայն ֆորումում բարձրաձայն չէիր կասկածի՝ մարմնականն է քեզ նրան կապում, թե զգացմունքները:

Պարզապես ապրիր կյանքիդ այս էտապը, մինչև կհանդիպես մեկին, ում ընտրության հարցում համոզված կլինես

----------

Arpine (29.07.2011), Sasha (29.07.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


Ընկերուհուս ամուսինը նրանից փոքր է ուղիղ 8 տարի, սիրում են իրար, ունեն համատեղ զավակ: 26 տարեկան աղջիկը համարվում է քո սերնդակից: Եթե տարբերությունը 8 տարուց ավել լիներ, մտածելու լուրջ պատճառ կլիներ, 8 տարի տարբերության դեպքում մտածելու առիթ ամենեւին չկա: Իսկ եթե մշտապես կախված լինես շրջապատի կարծիքից ու քո ամեն մի քայլը պլանավորես շրջապատին հաճոյանալու համար, ապա դատապարտված ես ձախողման, որովհետեւ, այն մարդիկ ովքեր մշտապես քիթները խոթում են այլոց անձնականի մեջ, միշտ էլ բամբասելու առիթ կգտնեն:

----------

Նունուշ (29.07.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ընկերուհուս ամուսինը նրանից փոքր է ուղիղ 8 տարի, սիրում են իրար, ունեն համատեղ զավակ: 26 տարեկան աղջիկը համարվում է քո սերնդակից: Եթե տարբերությունը 8 տարուց ավել լիներ, մտածելու լուրջ պատճառ կլիներ, 8 տարի տարբերության դեպքում մտածելու առիթ ամենեւին չկա: Իսկ եթե մշտապես կախված լինես շրջապատի կարծիքից ու քո ամեն մի քայլը պլանավորես շրջապատին հաճոյանալու համար, ապա դատապարտված ես ձախողման, որովհետեւ, այն մարդիկ ովքեր մշտապես քիթները խոթում են այլոց անձնականի մեջ, միշտ էլ բամբասելու առիթ կգտնեն:


 Չամիչ ջան, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում, 8 տարին լավ ա, հենց դառավ 9 կամ 14 էլ վսյո՞... Սաշա ջան, էդ աղջկան, իմ կարծիքով, դու չես սիրում, որովհետև, երբ սիրես, արտահայտվելու, խոսալու մեծ պահանջի հետ միասին ինչ-որ մի խանգարող բան ա ներքին լինում, վախի նման, որ էդ քո զգացածը ինչ-որ բոլորի զգացածից տաբեր, միակ քո ունեցած երևույթ ա, որ մեկ ա քեզ ոչ մեկը չի հասկանալու, որ իզուր տեղ չարժե խոսալ, որ չեն հասկանա ու կծիծաղեն կամ չեն էլ ծիծաղի, բայց հաստատ չեն հասկանա և այլն, մի տեսակ կոմպլեքսավորված կարծիք ստացվեց իմ կարծիքը էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (29.07.2011), Sasha (29.07.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


ապեր, ասա թող քեզ շուտ որդեգրի քանի 21 չես դառել… թե չէ հետո ոչ դու իրան կուզես ոչ էլ ինքը քեզ…

----------

Elmo (31.07.2011), Էլիզե (30.07.2011), Հայկօ (30.07.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ապեր, ասա թող քեզ շուտ որդեգրի քանի 21 չես դառել… թե չէ հետո ոչ դու իրան կուզես ոչ էլ ինքը քեզ…


Ֆու Մեֆ, պաշլյածինադ քեզ պահի:

----------

Sasha (29.07.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում, 8 տարին լավ ա, հենց դառավ 9 կամ 14 էլ վսյո՞...


Սենց ասեմ, սերը տարիք չի հարցնում, բայց, ամուսնությունը հարցնում է: Օրինակ ես հազիվ թե համակերպվեմ, եթե իմ ամուսինը 15 տարի ինձանից փոքր լինի, բայց երբեք չեմ  բացառում, որ կսիրահարվեմ եւ կսիրեմ թեկուզ 20 տարով ինձնից փոքր անձնավորության: Ամուսնությունը լուրջ քայլ է, համենայն դեպս հայ մարդու համար, ամուսնությունը պետք է բերի հոգու տոն, որտեղ՝կասկածների, անհանգստությունների,տագնապների  տեղ չպետք է լինի: Իսկ նման տարիքային տարբերությամբ ամուսնությունը, երբ կինը 15 տարով մեծ է, հազիվ թե կինը իրեն հարմարավետ զգա, բայց ինչպես կյանքն է ցույց տալիս նման դեպքերն էլ քիչ չեն, էնպես, որ երբեք չի կարելի ասել երբեք:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Խորհուրդ տարիքով մեծ կնոջից` ( ույ մամա ջան, փշաքաղվեցի էս տողերը գրելուց)... առաջի պատահած (տարիքով) կնոջ հետ չեն ամուսնանում, ավելի տարիքովների հետ էլ հանդիպի, երբ կգա ամուսնանլուդ տարիքը ամուսնացի քեզանից ջահել աղջկա հետ :Wink:

----------

Malxas (29.07.2011), Հարդ (29.07.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Խորհուրդ տարիքով մեծ կնոջից` ( ույ մամա ջան, փշաքաղվեցի էս տողերը գրելուց)... առաջի պատահած (տարիքով) կնոջ հետ չեն ամուսնանում, ավելի տարիքովների հետ էլ հանդիպի, երբ կգա ամուսնանլուդ տարիքը ամուսնացի քեզանից ջահել աղջկա հետ


Դե հա,շատ շատերի ամուսնանալու տարիքը 40 կողմերը նոր գալիս է, 40 տարեկանում հազիվ թե ամուսնանա 50 տարեկանի հետ: 

Իսկ եթե,այնուամենայնիվ, որոշի ավելի շուտ ընտանիք կազմել, ապա, կարծում եմ, ընտրություն կատարելիս չարժի սահմանափակումներ ու արհեստական խոչնդոտներ դնել, էտ դեպքում չի բացառվում, որ տուն բերի մեկին, բայց «աչքը դուրս» լինի  եւ դրսում սիրի մեկ ուրիշին:

----------


## matlev

> Ընկերուհուս ամուսինը նրանից փոքր է ուղիղ 8 տարի,....
>  Եթե տարբերությունը 8 տարուց ավել լիներ, մտածելու լուրջ պատճառ կլիներ, 8 տարի տարբերության դեպքում մտածելու առիթ ամենեւին չկա: ...


Եթե ընկերուհուդ ամուսին նրանից փոքր լիներ ոչ թե 8, այլ 7 տարով, մեջբերված մասի բոլո՞ր 8-երն էին 7 դառնալու:

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2011), Skeptic (29.07.2011), Կաթիլ (29.07.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ժողովուրդ, մի մոռացեք թեմա բացողի տարիքը... հիմա նրա ոչ թե ամուսնանալու, այլ տարիքով ( կամ ջահել, ըստ նախասիրության)  կանանց հետ հանդիպելու տարիքն ա: Ինձ թվումա ինքն էլ դա շատ լավ գիտի, ուղղակի բան ա, հարցնումա էլի  :Smile:   Դուք էլ դրել խորացել եք լուրջ հարցերի մեջ...

----------

Հարդ (29.07.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե ընկերուհուդ ամուսին նրանից փոքր լիներ ոչ թե 8, այլ 7 տարով, մեջբերված մասի բոլո՞ր 8-երն էին 7 դառնալու:


Հարցի իմաստը չորսացի :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հարցի իմաստը չորսացի


Բացատրի, Լյով:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ժողովուրդ, մի մոռացեք թեմա բացողի տարիքը... հիմա նրա ոչ թե ամուսնանալու, այլ տարիքով ( կամ ջահել, ըստ նախասիրության)  կանանց հետ հանդիպելու տարիքն ա: Ինձ թվումա ինքն էլ դա շատ լավ գիտի, ուղղակի բան ա, հարցնումա էլի   Դուք էլ դրել խորացել եք լուրջ հարցերի մեջ...


Փաստորեն 26 էլ՝  18 տարեկանների հետ, պարզապես հանդիպելու իսկը տարիքն ա :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Փաստորեն 26 էլ՝  18 տարեկանների հետ, պարզապես հանդիպելու իսկը տարիքն ա


եթե էդ 26 նման նախասիրություններ ունի, որեմն փաստորեն 
հակադրմանդ իմաստը չորսացի

----------


## John

Մարդ պտի բախտ ունենա էլի մի քիչ' հասուն կին, սեքս, 18 տարեկանում!!! Երբ որ ես էդ տարիքս անհատույց նվիրել եմ հայրենիքիս' Հայաստանի հանրապետությանը... Ու հլը բողոքում ա, ամուսնանալուց ա խոսում... Ապեր, քո բանակ գնալու տարիքն ա, ոչ թե ամուսնանալու, այ բանակից հետո կջոգես, որ սեքսը լավ բան ա, բայց եթե դու ակտիվ դերում ես, ոչ թե պասիվ ու կսկսես ամեն ինչին երկու տեսանկյունից նայել

----------

Malxas (29.07.2011), Նարե91 (29.07.2011)

----------


## erexa

Սաշ ջան ինձ թվում ա, որ դու դեռ փոքր ես  :Smile:  ինչ որ լուրջ քայլեր ձեռնարկելու համար, կներես էլի չնեղանաս, ուղղակի դու դեռ ընդամենը 18 տարեկան ես և ըստ պսիխոլոգիայի էլ դեռ հոգեպես կայացած չես լինի: Քո գրածներից ենելով էլ ես դա հասկացա: Դու ուղղակի ուզում ես ակումբի անդամներից  ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա  ճշտել քեզ համար, սենց ասած պեչատներ ես հավաքում: Հասկանում ես կայացած մարդը նման հարցեր չէր տա ու առանց կողքիններին հարցնելու լուրջ քայլեր կձեռնարկեր: Ինձանից քեզ խորհուրդ ո՛չ մի լուրջ քայլեր չձեռնարկես մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս քո զգացմունքների մասին:

----------


## Գեա

> մտածում եմ, դրա համար էլ տատանվում եմ: Գուցե հիմա լավա, կիրք կա, սեքս կա, լավա, բայց հետագա համատեղ կյանքում կարողա դժվարություններ լինեն, մյուս կողմից էլ սիրում եմ, պոկվել չի ստացվում դեռ, սիրտս քաշումա:


...Հետո շատերի մոտ երբ գժական կիրքն ու սեքսը նստում է , սերն է մնում կնոջ կերպարով, ու  նույն աշխարհընկալումը, որը գալիս է տարիքային համապատասխանությունից:Քո մոտ էլ "մամայի" տեսքով կմնա , մի քիչ էլ որ անցնի "տատիի" կերպարը" կգա:Գժական ա, լիքը ադրենալին կա մեջը:Մանավանդ գիշերը:Որոշակի տարիքից բոլորս կորցնում ենք մեր մեծերին, դե ֆիզիոլոգիա ա ինչ կարող ես անել, բայց քո տատին ամբողջ  կյանքը մոտդ կլինի, մենակ , մեկ- մեկ , երբ կորոշեք  անցած գնացած սեքսը հիշել , ավել ճիշտ երբ նրան կորոշես հիշեցնել, զգույշ մնա հանկարծ պրոտեզները կուլ չտաս :

----------


## davidus

Sasha, փորձի մի երկու ուրիշ «կանանց» հետ էլ սեքսով զբաղվել: Մարդ ես, կարող ա էդ գործում ավելի արհեստավարժ լինեն, նախկինի նկատմամբ սերդ թուլանա...  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


Իմ կարծիքով, ճիշտ չես անում, որ այս հարցով խորհուրդ ու կարծիք ես հարցնում` այն էլ ֆորումում:
Ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա: Ճիշտ ա են, որն որ լավ կլինի քեզ և նրա համար: Ուղղակի մի փոքր հեռուն պետք է նայել ու վերջ:
Ոչ մի տեղ չկա տարիքային սահմանափակում` երկուսդ էլ չափահաս եք, բարոյական նորմերով տարիքային սահմանափակում չկա, կրոնական նորմերով` նույնպես:
Մնացածը` լսիր սրտիդ, զոռ տուր մտքիդ  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ..մեկ- մեկ , երբ կորոշեք  անցած գնացած սեքսը հիշել , ավել ճիշտ երբ նրան կորոշես հիշեցնել, զգույշ մնա հանկարծ պրոտեզները կուլ չտաս :


Տատս երբ սկսեց պրոտեզներ դնել, պապս արդեն վաղուց չկար, տղամարդիկ կանանցից  միջինում 6-7 տարով քիչ են ապրում: Ցավոք  սրտի, մեր օրերում քիչ չեն էնպիսի տղամարդիկ ովքեր պրոտեզի տարիքի չեն էլ հասնում: Էնպես, որ 8 տարի տարբերությունը իսկն է, կհասցնեն ծերությունը միասին վայելել:

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2011)

----------


## Kita

Լսեք սրտիս մի տեսակ դարդ է, հերիք է ջահել աղջկան մեծ կին սարքին, մի հատ 25ի տեղը հա 26 տարեկանն է շեշտվում :Jpit: 
Իսկ նա ախր դեռ 25 է յա, ընդամենը 7 տարվա տարբերություն :Jpit: 

Բուն թեմային ինչ պռոբլեմ կա? սիրում ես, լավ ես անում, կարևորը ինքն էլ սիրի ու որ սենց լավ գնա մի 2 տարի էլ, նոր կսկսես մտածել :Jpit:

----------

Sasha (29.07.2011), VisTolog (30.07.2011), Ձայնալար (29.07.2011), Մինա (31.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (29.07.2011), ՆանՍ (03.08.2011), Շինարար (29.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.07.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Kita ջան ինչ պրոբլեմ ինչ բան, հենա պրոտեզի հարցն էլ լուծեցին

----------


## Էլիզե

Քսանվեց տարեկանը մե՞ծ ա.... ուժե դա՞... է՛խ-է՛խ...

Ա՛յ Ալեքսանդր ջան, իսկ դու էդ աղջկան/կնոջը հարցրե՞լ ես՝ "Այ ցավդ տանեմ, պատրա՞ստ ես կյանքդ ինձ հետ կապել"... կարող ա ինքն ա ու ասում ա՝ "Բայց ես ուրիշին եմ սում" / զգացմունքների ոտնահարման համար՝ ներողություն/… մենք էլ ստեղ ստած նիրա բախտն ենք որոշում...

հմմմ... հեսա մի քանի օրից քսանչորս եմ դառնում, վայ թե քանի օրը շուտ գնամ պսակվեմ քանի ես էլ "մեծ կին" չեմ անվանվել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Քանի հանդարտ է թեման, թերևս կցանկանայի նաև ես խոսքս արտահայտել տվյալ հարցի շուրջ:

Առհասարակ, երբ աղջիկը/կամ տղան տարիքային տարբերություն են ունենում, այն էլ քիչ մը մեծ, այդ, որոշ մարդկանց կողմից դիտվում աննորմալ: Այսինքն, եթե տղային դուր է եկել աղջիկը, նա առաջին մտածում հասարակության մասին, հաշվի է առնում հասարակաության կարծիքը ու հետո նոր իր զգացմունքները: Եթե ոչ, ապա նրան այդքան էլ չի մտահոգում հասարակության կարծիքը ու նա շարժվում իր սրտի թելադրանքով:

Ո՞րն է ճիշտը: Այդ հարցին ոչ ոք չի կարող պատասխանել: Ես ինքս կշարժվեյի սրտիս թելադրանքով, նայած թե սիրտս ո՞նց կթելադրեր ու ես հաշվի չէի առնի հասարակության կարշիքը ու նաև չէի մտածի իմ ու իր համատեղ կյանքի խնդիրների մասին: Այդ դեպքում շատ հնարավոր է, որ ես ինքս խնդիրներ ստեղծեմ:  :Wink:

----------


## Maxpayne

Ախպերս յան տուր, ընդեղ մեկը ճիշտ էր գրել դու կդառնաս 25 տարեկան ինքը 40, դու էտ ժամանակ հաստատ կուզես իրանից բաժանվես, բայց ուշ կլինի քո տարիքի մեկին գտի ախպերս. ու էտ էն դեպքում, որ արդեն ձեր մեջ ինչ որր բան եղել ա. քեզ դուր  ա գալիս սեքսը իրա հետ, շարունակի, բայց ամուսնանալը ավելի լուրջ ա....

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Maxpayne* - գրառումից հետո թեմայի մի քանի գրառում կարդացի ու հասկացա, որ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկա: Ասա տակը սեքս կա ու վերջ: Էդ ամեն հարցի պատասխան տալիս ա: Կանցնի ապեր:  :Zagar:

----------

Maxpayne (30.07.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ախպերս յան տուր, ընդեղ մեկը ճիշտ էր գրել *դու կդառնաս 25 տարեկան ինքը 40*, դու էտ ժամանակ հաստատ կուզես իրանից բաժանվես, բայց ուշ կլինի քո տարիքի մեկին գտի ախպերս. ու էտ էն դեպքում, որ արդեն ձեր մեջ ինչ որր բան եղել ա. քեզ դուր  ա գալիս սեքսը իրա հետ, շարունակի, բայց ամուսնանալը ավելի լուրջ ա....


Թեմայի հեղինակը հիմա 18 տարեկան ա, թեմայի թեման՝ 25:

Երբ թեմայի հեղինակը լինի 25 տարեկան, թեմայի թեման կլինի 40 տարեկան:

(40-25) / (25-18) = 2.142857142857143

Հետևություն. աղջիկները 2.142857142857143 անգամ ավելի արագ են ծերանում, քան տղաները:

Վերջ, էս թեմայի միակ օգուտը էս ա:

----------

AniwaR (31.07.2011), Artyom (30.07.2011), CactuSoul (03.08.2011), Jarre (31.07.2011), Maxpayne (30.07.2011), murmushka (31.07.2011), Sagittarius (30.07.2011), Varzor (02.08.2011), Էլիզե (31.07.2011), Ձայնալար (31.07.2011), ՆանՍ (03.08.2011), Ներսես_AM (31.07.2011), Ուլուանա (05.08.2011), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> *Maxpayne* - գրառումից հետո թեմայի մի քանի գրառում կարդացի ու հասկացա, որ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկա: Ասա տակը սեքս կա ու վերջ: Էդ ամեն հարցի պատասխան տալիս ա: Կանցնի ապեր:


Հա բա ինչ

----------


## Գեա

> Թեմայի հեղինակը հիմա 18 տարեկան ա, թեմայի թեման՝ 25:
> 
> Երբ թեմայի հեղինակը լինի 25 տարեկան, թեմայի թեման կլինի 40 տարեկան:
> 
> (40-25) / (25-18) = 2.142857142857143
> 
> Հետևություն. աղջիկները 2.142857142857143 անգամ ավելի արագ են ծերանում, քան տղաները:
> 
> Վերջ, էս թեմայի միակ օգուտը էս ա:


վերջապես մեկի մտքով անցավ այդ պարզ ճշմարտությունը մաթեմատիկորեն բացատրի,իսկապես կանայք երկար են ապրում , բայց շուտ են ծերանում:էս գումարում հանումը  մի տեղ գրեմ պահեմ :Wink:

----------


## AniwaR

~_~ Այ մարդ, քանի կաս, ջահել ես, սեր ա, կիրք ա, թե եսիմ ինչ ա, ապրեք դրանով, զգացեք, կյանքը վայելեք: Հետո կբաժանվեք, ինչ կանեք - չեք անի, էդքան էլ էական չի: ~_~ Ե՞րբ պետք ա մարդիկ մի քիչ համարձակություն ձեռք բերեն երջանիկ լինելու համար:  :Smile:

----------

Sasha (31.07.2011)

----------


## Sasha

> ~_~ Այ մարդ, քանի կաս, ջահել ես, սեր ա, կիրք ա, թե եսիմ ինչ ա, ապրեք դրանով, զգացեք, կյանքը վայելեք: Հետո կբաժանվեք, ինչ կանեք - չեք անի, էդքան էլ էական չի: ~_~ Ե՞րբ պետք ա մարդիկ մի քիչ համարձակություն ձեռք բերեն երջանիկ լինելու համար:


իսկականից դուրս էկավ էս պատասխանը: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Elmo

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


8 տարին էն տարբերությունը չի, որի վրա կարանաս թքած ունենաս: Հիմա որ ամուսնանաս ոչ մի տարբերություն չես զգա, բայց մի 8 տարի էլ որ վրեն անցնի հաստատ փոշմանելու ես: Դու կսկսես ջահել աղջիկների հետ լևի գնալ, կինդ էլ կիմանա ու վատ կզգա: Էլ չեմ ասում արանքում երեխեքն ինչէան կտուժեն: մինչև 3 տարին նորմալ կլիներ, բայց 8-ը իրոք շատ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Փնտրեցի, չգտա այստեղ նման թեմա կարծես թե:
> 18 տարեկանում սիրահարվել եմ մի կնոջ, որը շուտով 26 տարեկան կդառնա: Չեմ ուզում մեր հարաբերությունները ավելի շատ լրջացնել, սակայն, զգում եմ, որ սիրում եմ նրան, մյուս կողմից էլ զգում եմ, որ նման սերն ապագա չունի: Բայց հասակակից աղջիկները նրա համեմատ այնքան երեխա են երեվում: Կա իմ նման էլի մարդ, կամ ի՞նչպես վարվել նման դեպքում: Ո՞րն է ճիշտ:


Սիրելու համար ինչ խնդիր կա, սիրեք իրար:  :Wink: 
Քեզ մոտ դեռ այն տարիքը չի, որ ամուսնանալու մասին մտածես: Տասնութից հետո դեռ էնքան բան է փոխվելու թե զգացգունքային աշխարհումդ, թե միջսեռային հարաբերությունների հանդեպ վերաբերմունքումդ, թե ընտանիքի մասին պատկերացումներումդ... Սիրելը մի բան է, համատեղ ապագա ստեղծելը այլ բան: Թող մի քիչ ժամանակ անցի, որ հասունանաս մինչև «լուրջ» քայլերը: Ու եթե մի քանի տարի հետո էլ դեռ իրար հետ լինեք՝ համոզված լինելով, որ ուզում եք միասին ընտանիք կազմել, ուրեմն տարիքն էլ ոչ մի դեր չի խաղա:

----------

Ariadna (03.08.2011), Kita (31.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (31.07.2011), Tig (05.08.2011), Ձայնալար (31.07.2011), Մինա (31.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հարգելի Sasha, սերը միշտ էլ ապագա ունի, եթե դա սեր է այլ ոչ թե έροτα(էռոտա), որը նույնպես սեր է թարգմանվում...

----------

Varzor (02.08.2011), Նարե91 (01.08.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> դե տասնութ տարեկանի համար մեծ է բա ինչ է. ես կասեի պառավ է


 Գեա ջան, օրինակ,  ես էլ մտածում եմ, որ  էդ  26  տարեկան պառավը շատ  հնարավոր է 18 տարեկան մալալետկի (կներես Sasha ջան)  հետ ֆռֆռալուց  լինի... :Think:

----------


## Sasha

ես ոչ մեկի պառավ չեմ ասել, ու չեմ համարում, որ պառավի հետ եմ շփվում:
Այնպես որ անկապ տեղը ինձ ինչի ես մալալետկա ասում: Նայում եմ, դու էլ քսանվեց տարեկան ես, եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս, որ քո տարիքին պառավ են ասում, գրողին ասա: 
Լավ չի, որ քսանվեց տարեկանին պառավ են ասում, տասնութին էլ մալալետկա, իսկ որ տարիքնա՞ որ ոչ մալալետկա են, ոչ էլ պառավ:
Մի տեղ վռոդե ստե գրել եմ, որ տարիքով մեծ կնոջ սիրելու առիթներից մեկն էլ նայա, որ իմ տարիքի աղջիկները շատ երեխայոտ են, այ իրոք մալալաետկա են: ԻՆչի են տենց: Դա չի հուզո՞ւմ: Ինչի եմ ես մալալետկա դառնում կամ ինչի եթե տարիքի տարբերություն կա ուրեմն մեկը մեկի հետ պտի պռոստո ֆռֆռա, այլ ոչ թե լուրջ բան լինի՞:

----------


## Vaio

*Սերը տարիք հարցնո՞ւմ է*…

Սերը՝ ոչ, իսկ ծնողները՝ այո:

----------


## Agni

Վերջերս շուրջս նենց բաներ եմ տեսնում, որ ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվում եմ՝սաղ սուտա, կարևորը ՍԵՐ լինի…
Խնդիրը ուրիշ  տեղա՝ մեր կարծրատիպաքաղց հասարակությունը:

----------


## Adriano

Սերը Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հարցնումա բացի սիրուց :Wink:

----------


## John

> Սերը Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հարցնումա բացի սիրուց


Էդ նայած ում մոտ եղբայր))) Փոքր է Հայաստանը, բայց բոլոր մարդիկ նման չեն...

----------


## Adriano

> Էդ նայած ում մոտ եղբայր))) Փոքր է Հայաստանը, բայց բոլոր մարդիկ նման չեն...


Դե իհարկե քո ասածը նորություն չի :LOL:

----------


## Գեա

> ես ոչ մեկի պառավ չեմ ասել, ու չեմ համարում, որ պառավի հետ եմ շփվում:
> Այնպես որ անկապ տեղը ինձ ինչի ես մալալետկա ասում: Նայում եմ, դու էլ քսանվեց տարեկան ես, եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս, որ քո տարիքին պառավ են ասում, գրողին ասա: 
> Լավ չի, որ քսանվեց տարեկանին պառավ են ասում, տասնութին էլ մալալետկա, իսկ որ տարիքնա՞ որ ոչ մալալետկա են, ոչ էլ պառավ:
> Մի տեղ վռոդե ստե գրել եմ, որ տարիքով մեծ կնոջ սիրելու առիթներից մեկն էլ նայա, որ իմ տարիքի աղջիկները շատ երեխայոտ են, այ իրոք մալալաետկա են: ԻՆչի են տենց: Դա չի հուզո՞ւմ: Ինչի եմ ես մալալետկա դառնում կամ ինչի եթե տարիքի տարբերություն կա ուրեմն մեկը մեկի հետ պտի պռոստո ֆռֆռա, այլ ոչ թե լուրջ բան լինի՞:


էխ~, մարդ կա ցերեկը մոմի լույսով ընկած սեր է փնտրում չի գտնում ,մարդ էլ կա նազուտուզ է անում, համաշխարհային քննարկման է դնում:Մի խոսքով ջիջիլ-ջիջիլ է խաղում:
Օգտվիր աստծու տված բարիքներից քանի կարող ես:Ինչպես ասացվածքն է ասում քանի տալիս են վերցրու, հենց կսկսեն խփել`կփախնես:

----------


## John

> Դե իհարկե քո ասածը նորություն չի


Իսկ քո ասածը՝ 


> Սերը Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ հարցնումա բացի սիրուց


 ոչ միայն նորություն չէր՝ այլ նաև նենց բան էր, որ ճիշտ լիներ՝ տխուր կլներ, բայց լավ ա, որ էնքան էլ տենց չի, համենայնդեպս իմ շրջապատում

----------


## ՆանՍ

> ես ոչ մեկի պառավ չեմ ասել, ու չեմ համարում, որ պառավի հետ եմ շփվում:
> Այնպես որ անկապ տեղը ինձ ինչի ես մալալետկա ասում: Նայում եմ, դու էլ քսանվեց տարեկան ես, եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս, որ քո տարիքին պառավ են ասում, գրողին ասա:


Բա քո կարծիքով ու՞մ էի ասել` գրողին`Գեային,իսկ քեզնից էլ  նախօրոք ներողություն էի  խնդրել "մալալետկի" համար, ուշադիր  կարդա...



> *Լավ չի*, որ քսանվեց տարեկանին պառավ են ասում, տասնութին էլ մալալետկա





> ...տարիքով մեծ կնոջ սիրելու առիթներից մեկն էլ նայա, որ *իմ տարիքի աղջիկները շատ երեխայոտ են, այ իրոք մալալաետկա են* :


Լուրջ  եմ ասում, դու  ինքդ  քեզ հակասում ես. համ վատ ես  զգում էդ  բառից, համ էլ  քո տարիքի աղջիկներին մալալետկա ես ասում :Think: , որ տենց ա, բա խի՞ ես ասում, որովհետև քեզ  համար էդ  ա ճիշտը,  իսկ ինձ համար  էլ` քո տարիքի  տղան  երեխա ա հլը :Wink: ...




> Ինչի եմ ես մալալետկա դառնում կամ ինչի եթե տարիքի տարբերություն կա ուրեմն մեկը մեկի հետ պտի պռոստո ֆռֆռա, այլ ոչ թե լուրջ բան լինի՞:


Սաշա ջան, եթե դու  մտածում ես, որ  քո  տարիքի տղայի էդ կապը կարող ա լուրջ  լինի, ուրեմն դու *ուզում ես*, որ  լուրջ  լինի, եթե  ուզում ես, ուրեմն մեր  ստեղի գրածները քեզ ոչ էլ պետք են, հենց նենց կարդալու  համար են, մեկա դու քոնն ես անելու,  իսկ եթե կասկած կա, որ  կարող  ա մենակ սեքսն ա քեզ իրան  կապում, դու հոգով իրա  հետ  էդքան էլ կապ  չունես, դուք այլ "աշխարհներից եք", ուրեմն իմացի, որ մի  օր ձեր "ջութակի լարերը կտրվելու են, սկսելու եք առանձին  նվագել", մտածի էդ  մասին էլ :Smile: :

----------

